# Boston Butt Pulled Pork (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver

*Boston Butt * (Pulled Pork Step by Step)

There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But.............
Here is how I Smoked this Boston Butt for Pulled Pork, on my MES 40, with AMNPS filled with Hickory Pellets.
So, If you never smoked a Butt before, this might help you with your first one.

*Day #1 (Prepping)*
Take one 7 pound Boston Butt, and rinse, pat dry, score the fat cap, apply yellow mustard, and cover with a good rub.
Then cover with plastic wrap, and put in fridge. I like to put it in overnight so the meat can absorb the flavor of the rub.

*Day #2 (Smoking Day)*
6:30AM------------Preheat Smoker to 220˚.
6:45AM------------Put more rub on Butt (optional), and place it on 2nd shelf grill, and foil pan on 3rd shelf grill.
7:00AM------------Fill my AMNPS with Hickory pellets, and light one end.
11:00AM-----------Insert Sterile Meat probe in center of Butt---Internal Temp measures---124˚.
*Note: This is why I never probe uncured whole meat until it's been in the smoker for a few hours, unless I'm positive it will get to 135˚ in time. This one's been in over 4 hours at 220˚ smoker temp, and still in the Danger Zone (under 135˚).*

Resume------
12:00Noon--------137˚ Internal Temp. *Meat has been in smoker for 5 hours and 15 minutes, and just got out of Danger zone (41˚ to 135˚ in 4 hours).
Since I did not break the seal by probing the Butt, or injecting the Butt, it was OK to go longer than 4 hours in the Danger Zone.

If I know for sure how long it will take to get my meat from 41˚ to 135˚, by using the temperature I'm setting it for, it would be safe to probe or inject the meat.
However, I usually play around with trying different temps. This time I started it at only 220˚, to try to get more smoke time, but since I didn't probe or inject, it didn't hurt anything to be in the Danger Zone for more than 4 hours.*

12:00Noon--------Bump heat up to 240˚.
3:00PM------------165˚ Internal Temp. Put Butt in foil pan, add 6 ounces of Apple Juice, and cover & seal with Double Foil.
3:00PM------------Also bump heat up to 260˚, and remove AMNPS (1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets).
5:30PM------------Internal Temp is 203˚------Cut heat back to 100˚, instead of putting in cooler.
6:00PM------------Pull at 208˚ Internal Temp. (Coasted 5˚)
6:00PM------------Uncover just long enough to bust off a big enough hunk to pull for our Supper, and cover back up again.

Eat Supper while the rest of the Butt sits covered in foil.
Pull the rest of the Butt after Supper.

Soooooooo Tender & Tasty !!!!


More info in captions, with pictures below.

Thanks for Looking,
Bear





Best price I could find ($1.98 lb)








All rubbed and ready for the smoker.
Trying a Frogmat----Jury still out:







I love looking at the food, without having to open the door:







I just took a small hunk from the freshly smoked Butt, so I could keep the rest foiled longer:







A couple sammies from that small hunk:







The rest of the Butt.
Bone looks ready to fall out:







Bone came out real easy:







Boy this stuff pulls real easy, even with a pair of thin dinner forks.







Ready for eating. The small container is for my Son:







Foiling juices (Meat drippings and Apple juice) separated over night in fridge:







Remove solidified fat from top of juices:







This is awesome tasting stuff. All it needs is heating up to be excellent Au Jus.
No need to add anything to it. I love to mix these juices back into the meat, after removing the fat:








That's All Folks!!!


----------



## smokefever

Awesome post Bear!  Very informative for the newbies..........killer bark and super tender meat it looks like!  Another job well done!


----------



## turnandburn

Very nice bear! And can't forget about the cub of course! Lol. Looks damn good.


----------



## gwest77

Bearcaver,

 That's some righteous looking meat. Makes my mouth water.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm going to try me one after the smoked rabbit.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeFever said:


> Awesome post Bear!  Very informative for the newbies..........killer bark and super tender meat it looks like!  Another job well done!


Thanks SmokeFever!!!

I appreciate it !!!

Bear


----------



## seenred

You're the best, Bear!  Great post, looks real tasty...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## woodcutter

Really looks great!


----------



## pc farmer

Great post.  I haven't tried pulled pork yet.


----------



## unity5358

Excellent tutorial, Bear!  Truly "Step by Step"...I don't think you left out anything.  Your attention to detail is very helpful...and funny, though you may not have intended it to be so.  I'll tell you what I mean.  I laughed out loud when I read, " remove AMNPS (1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets)"!  I bet we could have an entertaining thread sharing our techniques to "separate and save".  It would probably also be amusing to hear of the foibles, mishaps and near catastrophes that have been experienced in the process.  It's a testimony to the effectiveness of the AMNPS that it takes some doing to get it to stop, eh?  On several occasions I have thought and even heard my self saying out loud, "Man, I can't get this thing to stop"!


----------



## smokinator

Looks awesome!  I bought one last night and I might have to cook it tomorrow instead of Saturday.  lol


----------



## reinhard

Thanks for the step by step process. This is a great thread for any newcomer to pulled pork and a few tips for those that have done a few to try. Great Job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reinhard.


----------



## kathrynn

Looking good Bear!  Thank you for sharing!

Kat


----------



## chef willie

Looks great Bear....just saw butts yesterday in Safeway...2 in the pack for $1.67 a # and now see your post so I must now do a butt soon. Regards....Willie


----------



## Bearcarver

TurnandBurn said:


> Very nice bear! And can't forget about the cub of course! Lol. Looks damn good.


I thank you!!!

Bear


gwest77 said:


> Bearcaver,
> 
> That's some righteous looking meat. Makes my mouth water.    I'm going to try me one after the smoked rabbit.


Thanks Greg!!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Really looks great!


Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## casmurf

Good Job as usual Bear.

I for one am glad to see you back.

you always have the best Step by step instructions'

I've used most of your instruction's in you signature and have found all of them to be spot on.

Thanks

Jerry S.


----------



## sqwib

Bear... I said it before and I'll say it again,

_YOU DA MAN!!!_

Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Great post. I haven't tried pulled pork yet.


Thanks!!!---Now you know how easy it is----Even a Bear can do it !!!

Bear


unity5358 said:


> Excellent tutorial, Bear!  Truly "Step by Step"...I don't think you left out anything.  Your attention to detail is very helpful...and funny, though you may not have intended it to be so.  I'll tell you what I mean.  I laughed out loud when I read, " remove AMNPS (1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets)"!  I bet we could have an entertaining thread sharing our techniques to "separate and save".  It would probably also be amusing to hear of the foibles, mishaps and near catastrophes that have been experienced in the process.  It's a testimony to the effectiveness of the AMNPS that it takes some doing to get it to stop, eh?  On several occasions I have thought and even heard my self saying out loud, "Man, I can't get this thing to stop"!


Thank You for the kind words!!!

You raise a Great point. Yes, it is hard to stop the pellets from burning. I use an old spoon, and separate the burning & black ones from the new looking ones, and it takes quite awhile for them to stop.

People who have trouble with their AMNPS going out in their MES (the ones with vents) should try to separate & stop the pellets from burning after a 5 or 6 hour smoke.

Then they might believe me when I say the most important thing is to get it burning right before you put it in the smoker. If it's burning properly, it WILL NOT GO OUT, no matter if you have your chip drawer or Dumper in or out, or in the next county !!!!

Bear


Smokinator said:


> Looks awesome!  I bought one last night and I might have to cook it tomorrow instead of Saturday.  lol


Thanks !!!

Go for it---Don't forget the Qview!!!

Bear


----------



## sound1

Just another tutorial from the Bear, and as always, a GREAT one. I agree that the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)](1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets) just put it over the top.[/color]

WOW, I think your store lied to ya with that sticker....Super Low Price....OUCH


----------



## Bearcarver

Reinhard said:


> Thanks for the step by step process. This is a great thread for any newcomer to pulled pork and a few tips for those that have done a few to try. Great Job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinhard.


_  I Thank You, Sir!!!_

_Bear_


KathrynN said:


> Looking good Bear!  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Kat


Thanks a Bunch, Kat !!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Looks great Bear....just saw butts yesterday in Safeway...2 in the pack for $1.67 a # and now see your post so I must now do a butt soon. Regards....Willie


Thanks Old Buddy!!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

Damn Bear...a couple more of them Butts and you'll have them figured out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice work buddy...JJ


----------



## frosty53

Bear,

   Thanks for putting that up,I wish I would have read a how-to like this when I was tring to figure it out.Good Grub!


----------



## Bearcarver

Reinhard said:


> Thanks for the step by step process. This is a great thread for any newcomer to pulled pork and a few tips for those that have done a few to try. Great Job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinhard.


Thank You Sir!!!

Once I have a good Step by Step, I use it myself, again & again & again. Much easier on my old Brain!!!

Bear


KathrynN said:


> Looking good Bear!  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat !!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Looks great Bear....just saw butts yesterday in Safeway...2 in the pack for $1.67 a # and now see your post so I must now do a butt soon. Regards....Willie


Thanks Willie!!!

We never get good prices on Butts around here!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

casmurf said:


> Good Job as usual Bear.
> 
> I for one am glad to see you back.
> 
> you always have the best Step by step instructions'
> 
> I've used most of your instruction's in you signature and have found all of them to be spot on.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jerry S.


Thank You So Much!!

I love to help others, and really appreciate hearing my Step by Steps made it easy for someone.

Bear


SQWIB said:


> Bear... I said it before and I'll say it again,
> 
> _YOU DA MAN!!!_
> 
> Thanks for sharing buddy.


Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


Sound1 said:


> Just another tutorial from the Bear, and as always, a GREAT one. I agree that the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)](1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets) just put it over the top.[/color]
> 
> WOW, I think your store lied to ya with that sticker....Super Low Price....OUCH


Thanks Sound1 !!!

Yeah we never have good prices for butts around here.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Damn Bear...a couple more of them Butts and you'll have them figured out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work buddy...JJ


Thanks Jimmy !!!!

Don't laugh---I very seldom do Pulled Pork!

That's supposed to be one of my Son's targets!!

He's supposed to do the Pulled Pork & Chicken, and I do the rest.

He was slacking, so I had to do this one.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Frosty53 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thanks for putting that up,I wish I would have read a how-to like this when I was tring to figure it out.Good Grub!


Thanks Frosty!!!

Yeah there wasn't any truly Step by Steps when I started learning, which is one of the reasons I do them.

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Frosty!!!
> 
> Yeah there wasn't any truly Step by Steps when I started learning, which is one of the reasons I do them.
> 
> Bear


THe BBQ Gods are smiling down on me right now Bear.  Kroger has Butts at $1.29 per pound this week so I just picked up 12 of them.   Additionally, whole boneless choice Ribeye roasts start at $5.99 per pound tomorrow.

For some silly reason, I foresee lots of PP and Smoked PR in my future   :)

Great job on the step by step tutorial!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> THe BBQ Gods are smiling down on me right now Bear.  Kroger has Butts at $1.29 per pound this week so I just picked up 12 of them.   Additionally, whole boneless choice Ribeye roasts start at $5.99 per pound tomorrow.
> 
> For some silly reason, I foresee lots of PP and Smoked PR in my future   :)
> 
> Great job on the step by step tutorial!!


That's Great Demos!!!

We never see butts for as low as $1.29 !!!

And $5.99 is a good price for my area too, except the week before Christmas---Always goes to $4.99.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

I can't even get butts here, only shoulders?


----------



## toby bryant

That's one fine looking butt Bear!  Thanks for the tip on the juices, I will have to try that on my next pulled pork smoke.


----------



## woodcutter

c farmer said:


> I can't even get butts here, only shoulders?


They must be sending the shoulders your way, all we have around here are butts.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I can't even get butts here, only shoulders?


When they have them here, they have both. The Shoulders are usually about 30 to 40 cents cheaper than the Butts.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Toby Bryant said:


> That's one fine looking butt Bear! Thanks for the tip on the juices, I will have to try that on my next pulled pork smoke.


Thanks Toby!!!

I appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter

I was thinking this morning about the price of butts. They were $1.15 per case Lb and I figured the price probably bottomed out and has nowhere but up to go. I went to Sam's Club to put a case for the freezer and now they are $1.06 per case Lb. The meat mgr told he didn't understand the recent pricing. He also said that at least this Sam's is selling their rib-eyes at cost as a draw to get people looking at meat again. Rib-eyes in Wausau WI are $6.89 Lb for 2 packs. My wife is going to make go back and load up on steaks.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Nice looking pulled pork Bear!

Great job,

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodcutter said:


> I was thinking this morning about the price of butts. They were $1.15 per case Lb and I figured the price probably bottomed out and has nowhere but up to go. I went to Sam's Club to put a case for the freezer and now they are $1.06 per case Lb. The meat mgr told he didn't understand the recent pricing. He also said that at least this Sam's is selling their rib-eyes at cost as a draw to get people looking at meat again. Rib-eyes in Wausau WI are $6.89 Lb for 2 packs. My wife is going to make go back and load up on steaks.


Seems like we usually have better prices around here for Prime Rib & Ribeyes, but never get your low prices for butts.

Bear


PGSmoker64 said:


> Nice looking pulled pork Bear!
> 
> Great job,
> 
> Bill


Thank You, Bill !!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter

> Seems like we usually have better prices around here for Prime Rib & Ribeyes, but never get your low prices for butts.
> 
> Bear


Since WI is the dairy state you would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodcutter said:


> Since WI is the dairy state you would think it would be the other way around.


Guess they don't want to butcher their old milk cows.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit

Very nice step by step procedure.  Don't quite understand the obsession with "danger zone" temps, though.  Cooking thoroughly kills all bacteria, so the danger at this point seems to be a moot point.  Am I missing something?  One other question....why the foil pan instead of the water pan that comes with the MES?
Thanx


----------



## woodcutter

Botulism is not killed by heat and thrives in the 40 to 140 degree range. I takes a little longer than 4 hours to establish itself so if you follow the 40 -140 in 4 hour rule you are in the safe zone.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> Very nice step by step procedure. Don't quite understand the obsession with "danger zone" temps, though. Cooking thoroughly kills all bacteria, so the danger at this point seems to be a moot point. Am I missing something? One other question....why the foil pan instead of the water pan that comes with the MES?
> Thanx


Thank You!!

And yes you are missing something----Cooking thoroughly does NOT kill all bacteria!-----If you don't pay attention to & follow "Danger Zone" rules, no matter how you cook or overcook the meat, the bacteria could still be there. I'm not going to write a book here on my Step by Step post, but do yourself a favor & search "Danger Zone" and read a few threads.

That foil pan is being used to catch drippings, and later the Butt was put in it with juices, and wrapped in foil for the final smoking step.

My Water pan is always empty, and covered in foil to make it easier to clean.

Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit

Got ya!  It's such a rare toxin, I've just not thought about it that much outside of canning.  Probably because I don't allow my stuff in that range for that long.  I concentrate mostly on cross contamination because of the heightened awareness of salmonella.  I don't use garlic, so that at least lessoens exposure somewhat.  Anyhow, I haven't made anyone sick in 50 years of grillin' and smokin' yet, so maybe this lesson will help me keep that record in tact.  LOL
I do need to ask you, Bear, is your MES new?  If not, what in the world do you use to keep the probe and glass so clean?  :biggrin:  Sure could use a little magic and less elbow grease in that department .   Thumbs Up
Thanx


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> Got ya! It's such a rare toxin, I've just not thought about it that much outside of canning. Probably because I don't allow my stuff in that range for that long. I concentrate mostly on cross contamination because of the heightened awareness of salmonella. I don't use garlic, so that at least lessoens exposure somewhat. Anyhow, I haven't made anyone sick in 50 years of grillin' and smokin' yet, so maybe this lesson will help me keep that record in tact. LOL
> *I do need to ask you, Bear, is your MES new? If not, what in the world do you use to keep the probe and glass so clean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure could use a little magic and less elbow grease in that department *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx


My MES 40 is 2 years old. I clean the glass before every smoke, with either Windex or ashes.

If I use Windex, I keep the door all the way open, so no Windex overspray goes into my smoker. If you do it every time, it is easy to clean.

I clean the probe & wire every time too, usually with a hot wet scrub pad. Then I sterilize the probe with an Alcohol wipe before inserting it into any meat.

Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit

Well, I went ahead and did a butt via Bearcarver's formula and was surprised at how close the temps and times matched up using the MES.  Almost exact to the minute of Bear's.  Qview below......

Finally finished:












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ May 27, 2013





Ready to pull, bone removed:












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ May 27, 2013





Lunch is served:












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ May 27, 2013





Thanx, Bear...turned out great.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> Well, I went ahead and did a butt via Bearcarver's formula and was surprised at how close the temps and times matched up using the MES. Almost exact to the minute of Bear's. Qview below......
> 
> 
> Thanx, Bear...turned out great.


Nice Job, Smokeit.........

Looks Great!!!

I wouldn't have thought they'd be that close.

Bear


----------



## rivertonsmoker

Did you put water in the water pan?


----------



## smokeitifugotit

No, Riverton.  I seldom use water in the pan.

Fred


----------



## caleb

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> No, Riverton. I seldom use water in the pan.
> 
> Fred


Just curious-why don't you use water in the pan?


----------



## bama bbq

I don't use water so I get a better bark on the outside.  I don't wrap in foil to beat the stall for the same reason.


----------



## Bearcarver

caleb said:


> Just curious-why don't you use water in the pan?


I haven't put any liquid in my water pan in years.

If you would see all the condensation that forms on the MES door glass, without putting water in the pan, you would know why I don't want to add more.

Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit

caleb said:


> Just curious-why don't you use water in the pan?


I do get some nice bark, but mostly I'm lazy.  It depends on what I'm smoking as well.  I do use water sometimes when I do a turkey.  As far as foiling, I do highly recommend that with most cuts, as it does wonders retaining juices.  Just my opinion.  I'm a fan of the "Texas crutch".


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeItIfUGotIt said:


> I do get some nice bark, but mostly I'm lazy. It depends on what I'm smoking as well. I do use water sometimes when I do a turkey. As far as foiling, I do highly recommend that with most cuts, as it does wonders retaining juices. Just my opinion. I'm a fan of the "Texas crutch".


Exactly!

Although I usually don't get "Fall-off-the-bone" Ribs, another reason for foiling is to keep the whole thing together.

I also never take them out of foil and sauce them & put them on my grill for that same reason.

Bear


----------



## gadsden 1

Wow, impressive...and I agree - hilarious!  Your bark and smoke ring look amazing.......just like you planned it that way   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Trying my first 'butt' tomorrow.  I'm super excited, I'll be using all this delicious info from many contributors on this site, including of course, BearCarver.  Qview to follow of course!

Thanks Bear!  







Hope to go shooting sunday........smoke on Sat / shoot on Sun after mass....the perfect weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver

Gadsden 1 said:


> Wow, impressive...and I agree - hilarious!  Your bark and smoke ring look amazing.......just like you planned it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying my first 'butt' tomorrow.  I'm super excited, I'll be using all this delicious info from many contributors on this site, including of course, BearCarver.  Qview to follow of course!
> 
> Thanks Bear!


Thank You Gadsden!!!

I'll be watching for that Qview !!!

Bear


----------



## vandy58

quick post to subscribe


----------



## Bearcarver

Vandy58 said:


> quick post to subscribe


Thanks Vandy!!

You can always find my best Step by Steps in my Signature, at the bottom of all of my posts.

If something isn't there, give me a yell.

Bear


----------



## hova1914

Bump. I've got my 1st pork shoulder in the smoker now and I'm using this as a guide.


----------



## mountainhawg

Hova1914 said:


> Bump. I've got my 1st pork shoulder in the smoker now and I'm using this as a guide.


You follow most of the recipes here as guides you can't go wrong. This is a great way for pulled pork, I would use it but my better half ONLY wants sliced pork so I pull it out around 170 internal. I use a water pan also for moisture and still get a fairly good bark, but I cook at higher temperatures for shorter times. I also don't foil, as we like crispy hard edges. 

Got one ready to go (in a rub-vinegar-water-apple juice brine) for in the morning, been awhile.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hova1914 said:


> Bump. I've got my 1st pork shoulder in the smoker now and I'm using this as a guide.


Good luck with it, Hova!!----Don't forget the Qview!!!

Bear


----------



## smoker jb

I know this is an old post, but given that I'm committed to a shoulder (my first) this Saturday...gonna do it this way! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker JB said:


> I know this is an old post, but given that I'm committed to a shoulder (my first) this Saturday...gonna do it this way! Thanks for the post!!


That's Great !!!

My objective with my "Step by Steps" is to make it easy for people to follow, especially Newbies. Then once they have a good smoke under their belt, they can make adjustments or try other ways.

Good Smoke to you on Saturday!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie

the legend grows.....lol.....over 3,100 views on this one Bear, that's a lotta help to a lotta folks......carry on, Willie


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> the legend grows.....lol.....over 3,100 views on this one Bear, that's a lotta help to a lotta folks......carry on, Willie


Thanks Willie----"I love it when a plan comes together".

Bear


----------



## pacedawg

Bear- thanks for your post. I used it smoke my first ever Boston Butt. It came out great. I pulled the meat right off the bone with a fork. It was perfect. I had a friend tell me it was the best pulled pork they ever had. I highly doubt that but it did come out great. 













image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Nov 18, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Nov 18, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Nov 18, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Nov 18, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Nov 18, 2013


----------



## mountainhawg

Gee pacedawg that looks great! Very good job on the first ever attempt. Yup, Bear, da' Man!


----------



## Bearcarver

pacedawg said:


> Bear- thanks for your post. I used it smoke my first ever Boston Butt. It came out great. I pulled the meat right off the bone with a fork. It was perfect. I had a friend tell me it was the best pulled pork they ever had. I highly doubt that but it did come out great.


Looks Outstanding from here, Dawg!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

MountainHawg said:


> Gee pacedawg that looks great! Very good job on the first ever attempt. Yup, Bear, da' Man!


Thanks Gil !!

Bear


----------



## texastiger

Well, Bear, I'm following your legendary instructions on a 10-lb Boston Butt in my MES30 with an AMNPS. I put the roast in the smoker about 2 hours ago, and I'll keep you posted as it progresses. Qview to follow.


----------



## Bearcarver

TexasTiger said:


> Well, Bear, I'm following your legendary instructions on a 10-lb Boston Butt in my MES30 with an AMNPS. I put the roast in the smoker about 2 hours ago, and I'll keep you posted as it progresses. Qview to follow.


Sounds Great, Tiger!!!

You should start a new thread of your own too. Then you could post a whole lot of pics with your own thread.

Keep me posted though, and I'll come over to drool on your thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## rocswx

Sounds yummy. Going to have to do this soon. Step-by-step!


----------



## texastiger

Thanks, Bear. I started a thread with pics thus far - more to come.


----------



## smokeninja

Wow, I dig the view of your backyard, must be great for those 4th of July BBQ parties.  For my pork butt, I use this recipe as my base plan:


----------



## Bearcarver

rocswx said:


> Sounds yummy. Going to have to do this soon. Step-by-step!


Thank You!!!

Bear


TexasTiger said:


> Thanks, Bear. I started a thread with pics thus far - more to come.


Thanks Tiger!!

I'm going there right now!!

Bear


----------



## junkyarddawg

Bear, what is this "danger zone" you mention between 41 and 135 degrees? Is it just because it is not cooked yet? I thought pork had to be cooked to internal temp of 145 at minimum. Or are you referring to something else?


----------



## Bearcarver

junkyarddawg said:


> Bear, what is this "danger zone" you mention between 41 and 135 degrees? Is it just because it is not cooked yet? I thought pork had to be cooked to internal temp of 145 at minimum. Or are you referring to something else?


Right---Something else------We usually refer to 40* to 140*, rounding it off, as The Danger Zone.

To be safe, you should get the IT of the meat from 40* to 140* in no longer than 4 hours.

There are exceptions, such as if you don't inject, temp probe, or break the seal of any whole meat before cooking.  Then you don't have to adhere to that rule.

That 145* is still considered the safe IT for consumption of Whole meat Pork, by the USDA. 

Bear


----------



## rschwartz

Thanks Bearcarver, i will be using this information for  New Years party that the wife and i are going to. I will post some q views of mine when it is finished. This will be my first boston butt but with your instructions i feel a lot better about the outcome.


----------



## Bearcarver

rschwartz said:


> Thanks Bearcarver, i will be using this information for New Years party that the wife and i are going to. I will post some q views of mine when it is finished. This will be my first boston butt but with your instructions i feel a lot better about the outcome.


Piece of cake!!

Have a Great party & greater New Year!!

Bear


----------



## texastiger

rschwartz said:


> Thanks Bearcarver, i will be using this information for  New Years party that the wife and i are going to. I will post some q views of mine when it is finished. This will be my first boston butt but with your instructions i feel a lot better about the outcome.


Thanks 

Did my first Boston Butt in my MES30 a couple of days ago following Bear's instructions, and you will be VERY pleased with the results. Good luck and have a great party & New Year! May your 2014 be filled with thin blue smoke! :grilling_smilie:
Steve


----------



## rschwartz

Thanks Steve, I just coated the butt with mustard and rub. I will let it rest overnight and start the smoking tomorrow night. Happy New Year's to you as well.


----------



## kumatae

Thank you, followed your instructions carefully and it turned out amazing!  I originally started with WSM and made impressive pulled pork but my in my MES, it wasn't turning out the way pulled pork should be and just assumed that MES weren't capable of awesome pulled pork until I found your post!  Thank you once again and looking forward many more posts!


----------



## Bearcarver

kumatae said:


> Thank you, followed your instructions carefully and it turned out amazing!  I originally started with WSM and made impressive pulled pork but my in my MES, it wasn't turning out the way pulled pork should be and just assumed that MES weren't capable of awesome pulled pork until I found your post!  Thank you once again and looking forward many more posts!


That's Great !!

It makes my day every time one of my Step by Steps makes somebody's smoke turn out Great !!!

And have a Happy New Year !!

Bear


----------



## rschwartz

[ATTACHMENT=1092]:biggrin:[/ATTACHMENT][emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------



## rschwartz

image.jpg



__ rschwartz
__ Jan 1, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rschwartz
__ Jan 1, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rschwartz
__ Jan 1, 2014






Thanks again Bearcarver, the directions were very easy to follow, the the finished 8 lb butt was a huge hit with everyone at last nights gathering. The only down side is they ate all of it and now i have took more pork for today's traditional New Year's Day meal.


----------



## Bearcarver

rschwartz said:


> Thanks again Bearcarver, the directions were very easy to follow, the the finished 8 lb butt was a huge hit with everyone at last nights gathering. The only down side is they ate all of it and now i have took more pork for today's traditional New Year's Day meal.


Nice Job, Rick!!

That's Awesome!!!

Looks mighty tasty from here!!

Glad you liked it !!

Don't feel bad about running out. I gotta have Pork & Sauer Kraut in the Crockpot. Mrs Bear's request (orders).

Bear


----------



## hawkeyeinne

Such a great step by step for newbies!! Can't wait to try this tomorrow. Only our second time using the MES 40. Question: do you put the pork in fat side up or down?


----------



## Bearcarver

HawkeyeinNE said:


> Such a great step by step for newbies!! Can't wait to try this tomorrow. Only our second time using the MES 40. Question: do you put the pork in fat side up or down?


Thank You!

In an MES, I always put a butt in "Fat side up". Cut a cross hatch through the fat cap on top, to allow the seasoning & the smoke to get into the meat.

Bear


----------



## brooker

Been lurking for awhile lots of great info.  Butts are $1.49 lb so I prep one last night and put in in the smoker.  I'll keep you posted through out the day.

 













Pork Butt 001.JPG



__ brooker
__ Jan 5, 2014






brooker


----------



## rschwartz

Good luck, it looks great already. Follow bears directions and it will turn out awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bearcarver

brooker said:


> Been lurking for awhile lots of great info.  Butts are $1.49 lb so I prep one last night and put in in the smoker.  I'll keep you posted through out the day.
> 
> brooker


Great price!!

We never get Butts that low around here. If you look closely at my first picture, you'll see I had to pay $1.98 for that one!

Bear


----------



## brooker

3 hours in 001.JPG



__ brooker
__ Jan 5, 2014






145 Degrees after 3 Hours


----------



## Bearcarver

brooker said:


> 145 Degrees after 3 Hours


Looks good already!!

That's pretty quick---What tep you using?

Bear


----------



## brooker

I've been at 240 all day.  It helps it's 72 degrees outside.  Its been in foil for about an hour and I'll be checking it for temp in about another 40 minutes


----------



## brooker

ready to come off 001.JPG



__ brooker
__ Jan 5, 2014






I'm pulling it now and will let it sit in the cooler for 30-45 minutes.  I need a beer and the butt is 210 degrees.


----------



## brooker

ready to eat 001.JPG



__ brooker
__ Jan 5, 2014






Dinner time


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job, Brooker!!

Looks Perfect !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## rpeters48

Great post bear. Im looking to make my first one and this will make it easier. I do have 1 question about temp as you listed bump to 240 at 11am and at noon. Should the noon be higher or just go to the 240 at 11?

Thanks, 
Rick


----------



## Bearcarver

rpeters48 said:


> Great post bear. Im looking to make my first one and this will make it easier. I do have 1 question about temp as you listed bump to 240 at 11am and at noon. Should the noon be higher or just go to the 240 at 11?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


Thank You!!

And Great catch on the 240* bump twice.

I changed it to only be bumped to 240* at 12 Noon.

It wouldn't make much difference, because it's only a 20* change--one hour apart, but it was confusing.

Thanks for being alert !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jansma12

Really appreciate the step by step process. I'm new to the whole smoking thing and am attempting my first butt tomorrow. I feel pretty confident with your step by step tutorial that it will turn out great!


----------



## Bearcarver

jansma12 said:


> Really appreciate the step by step process. I'm new to the whole smoking thing and am attempting my first butt tomorrow. I feel pretty confident with your step by step tutorial that it will turn out great!


Thank You!!

Good Luck, and just yell if you have any questions!!

Then start a new thread & give us a report on your success.

Bear


----------



## blazingnemo

A great walkthrough. Really helped with my first smoke last week(9.3lb butt).













first_smoke_butt.jpg



__ blazingnemo
__ Jan 14, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job Nemo!!!

Lots of Great Sammies there!!!

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

This is my first attempt at smoking a butt/shoulder, and only my second time using the MES30.

Step by Step printed and a 9 lb shoulder smothered in Jeff's naked rub is sitting in the fridge awaiting first light.

This is going to be EPIC!

Question:

Can an electric smoker (any electric) match the flavor and juiciness of those huge trailer mounted wood smokers used to smoke Boston Butts at church functions?


----------



## Bearcarver

Krzdimond said:


> This is my first attempt at smoking a butt/shoulder, and only my second time using the MES30.
> 
> Step by Step printed and a 9 lb shoulder smothered in Jeff's naked rub is sitting in the fridge awaiting first light.
> 
> This is going to be EPIC!
> 
> Question:
> 
> Can an electric smoker (any electric) match the flavor and juiciness of those huge trailer mounted wood smokers used to smoke Boston Butts at church functions?


I would have to say that wood & charcoal smokers can make the best flavored meats, if the user knows what he's doing, and doesn't allow too heavy a smoke. However I have never had any complaints about the taste of anything I ever smoked with my MES 40 and my AMNPS. They are a Great Pair!! As for juiciness, food smoked in an MES can be as juicy as from any other form of smoker.

Hoping your Pulled Pork is Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## thatcho

Thanks for the steps. Followed them today as best i could. Second BUTT for me. Thanks for your tutorials
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Jan25-14-2.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## pappysporknbutt

Hey Bear, first of all thanks for all the informative posts. I wish I could just shake your hand.  I just got a MES Gen 2 and broke it in with a 12 lb turkey. Turned out great using the chip loader and a pan of water underneath. I bought the pellet smoker from Todd and I'm doing your bacon recipe as I type. I'm planning on the pulled pork for Super Bowl and just have one question. 
I've always smoked meat with a pan of water underneath to collect juices and provide moisture while smoking with woodchips. I take it that the pellet box doesn't take well to the moisture, hence no one here using the water pan or my drip/water pan under the meat method.
Will I sacrifice juicy tender meat without my water in the smoker methed? 
Having a hard time wrapping my head around this since I've been succesful doing this with indirect heat on my Webber kettle for years.
Thanks again for your input to thie forum, and can't wait to try your other recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver

pdalziel said:


> Hey Bear, first of all thanks for all the informative posts. I wish I could just shake your hand. I just got a MES Gen 2 and broke it in with a 12 lb turkey. Turned out great using the chip loader and a pan of water underneath. I bought the pellet smoker from Todd and I'm doing your bacon recipe as I type. I'm planning on the pulled pork for Super Bowl and just have one question.
> I've always smoked meat with a pan of water underneath to collect juices and provide moisture while smoking with woodchips. I take it that the pellet box doesn't take well to the moisture, hence no one here using the water pan or my drip/water pan under the meat method.
> Will I sacrifice juicy tender meat without my water in the smoker methed?
> Having a hard time wrapping my head around this since I've been succesful doing this with indirect heat on my Webber kettle for years.
> Thanks again for your input to thie forum, and can't wait to try your other recipes.


Thank You Very Much, pdalziel !!!

The MES doesn't need added moisture, no matter which way you're getting smoke.

I never put water in my pan, and have never had anything get too dry, unless I overcooked it.

I collect juices during the foiling stage, by adding things like Apple juice, Worcestershire, etc to the meat when I foil it. Then the meat juices mix with the added juices, making a Great Au Jus.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

> Originally Posted by *Thatcho*
> 
> Thanks for the steps. Followed them today as best i could. Second BUTT for me. Thanks for your tutorials


Thanks Thatcho!!!

I'm glad to help.

Nice Butt you got there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cmayna

Bear,

Wife is bugging me big time to do a butt, so I've been going over and over your step by step with a couple initial questions:

1.  What do you mean by " Since I did not break the seal by probing the Butt "?    Yet earlier you did probe the butt @ 11am  to obtain the temp of 124*. 

2.  How  would you change any of your directions if you were to use a gasser smoker?

So much to learn


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> Bear,
> 
> Wife is bugging me big time to do a butt, so I've been going over and over your step by step with a couple initial questions:
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by " Since I did not break the seal by probing the Butt "?    Yet earlier you did probe the butt @ 11am to obtain the temp of 124*.
> 
> 2.  How  would you change any of your directions if you were to use a gasser smoker?
> 
> So much to learn


Hi cmayna!!

Here is what I said:

*Day #2 (Smoking Day)*
6:30AM------------Preheat Smoker to 220˚.
6:45AM------------Put more rub on Butt (optional), and place it on 2nd shelf grill, and foil pan on 3rd shelf grill.
7:00AM------------Fill my AMNPS with Hickory pellets, and light one end.
11:00AM-----------Insert Sterile Meat probe in center of Butt---Internal Temp measures---124˚. 
*Note: This is why I never probe uncured whole meat until it's been in the smoker for a few hours, unless I'm positive it will get to 135˚ in time. This one's been in over 4 hours at 220˚ smoker temp, and still in the Danger Zone (under 135˚).*

*I never probe a big hunk of whole meat before it's been in my smoker for at least 3 hours. That way the Nasties on the outside were killed, and can't be driven into the meat by the probe.*

*I don't know anything about a gasser, but if you can do the same temps & times as I did, I wouldn't change anything.*

*Bear*


----------



## cmayna

Thanks for the quick reply.    Unless it rains this weekend, might give one a try.   Need to go butt shopping.


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.    Unless it rains this weekend, might give one a try.   Need to go butt shopping.


That's great !!   Let me know how you make out !!

I haven't made a Butt lately, but I used to go Butt Shopping a lot in my younger days!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## funkyboy

When I smoke with my amnps it burns out have to add more????

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

funkyboy said:


> When I smoke with my amnps it burns out have to add more????
> 
> Thanks


How long does it burn?

I get 10 to 12 hours out of mine.

If you're getting 6 to 8 on a butt, that should be enough, because it should be about time to foil it.

If you're getting less than 6 hours, that sounds like a problem, like jumping across rows. What smoker are you using, and how full are you filling your AMNPS?

Bear


----------



## nw nm smoker

Hey Bearcarver,  I have been on here a while listening and learning, Last night I got the butt ready and followed your directions. Absolutly AWESOME. Thanks for doing what you do and sharing what you have!!!













Smoke Boston Butt 2-9-14.jpg



__ nw nm smoker
__ Feb 9, 2014


















Pulled pork 2-9-14.jpg



__ nw nm smoker
__ Feb 9, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

NW NM Smoker said:


> Hey Bearcarver,  I have been on here a while listening and learning, Last night I got the butt ready and followed your directions. Absolutly AWESOME. Thanks for doing what you do and sharing what you have!!!


That's Great, NW NM !!!

I love it when a plan comes together!!!

Nice Job on the Butt !!

Bear


----------



## knifebld

This is really going to help me first smoke on my 22.5'' WSM!

Thanks Bear....a few questions still....

1) I am going to smoke 2x 8 lbs butts...how long of a smoke should I plan for?

2) Is there a specific type of charcoal I should be using?

3) How often do you add coals, add wood chunks, mist with apple juice, and/or add water?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

knifebld said:


> This is really going to help me first smoke on my 22.5'' WSM!
> 
> Thanks Bear....a few questions still....
> 
> 1) I am going to smoke 2x 8 lbs butts...how long of a smoke should I plan for?
> 
> 2) Is there a specific type of charcoal I should be using?
> 
> 3) How often do you add coals, add wood chunks, mist with apple juice, and/or add water?
> 
> Thanks again!


I never did 2 eight pounders at once, but I would figure they wouldn't take much longer than 1 eight pounder----Maybe an hour longer at the most.

I can't help you with the 22.5 WSM, or charcoal. You might want to start a thread asking that. There's a lot of WSM users here.

I never mist a Butt---They have plenty of internal fat, and I put the juices in when I foil it.

Bear


----------



## sarnott

Thanks Bear,

As always. your posts are great and really informative. Doing a Boston Butt today and following your process exactly. I'll post Q-view later but, it sure looks good. About ready to turn it down to 100* in the next 15 minutes or so.

Thanks Again,

Scott
Hampton, VA


----------



## Bearcarver

sarnott said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> As always. your posts are great and really informative. Doing a Boston Butt today and following your process exactly. I'll post Q-view later but, it sure looks good. About ready to turn it down to 100* in the next 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> Scott
> Hampton, VA


That's Great !!

Sounds like you'll be eating good soon!!!

Bear


----------



## bgray

Very nice!  I never thought about catching the drippings, but that's a great idea, and will make for great au-jus.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

bgray said:


> Very nice!  I never thought about catching the drippings, but that's a great idea, and will make for great au-jus.  Thanks!


Thank You!!!

And after being in the fridge, like I showed, it's real easy to remove the fat from the top.

I have one of those separators but it just doesn't work as good.

Bear


----------



## kenosando

Bear,
I like how you left the butt in tue smoker at 100°, I love the MES for being able to hold low temps. I've had my MES 40" for a week and did some ribs and BBQ beans, and being able to use the MES as a hot drawer so to speak was another perk of having a digital electric smoker. Looking forward to using your PP method soon.


----------



## Bearcarver

kenosando said:


> Bear,
> I like how you left the butt in tue smoker at 100°, I love the MES for being able to hold low temps. I've had my MES 40" for a week and did some ribs and BBQ beans, and being able to use the MES as a hot drawer so to speak was another perk of having a digital electric smoker. Looking forward to using your PP method soon.


Thank You Ken!!!

Yes, I figure as long as I keep it foiled it will be every bit as good as wrapping it in towels & putting it in a cooler to rest.

The foil will keep it from drying out.

Bear


----------



## weev

Hey Bear Just wanted to thank you for the step by step info it really helps out us newbies I did this pork butt yesterday and it was the best pulled pork I have EVER had    Thanks again


----------



## Bearcarver

Weev said:


> Hey Bear Just wanted to thank you for the step by step info it really helps out us newbies I did this pork butt yesterday and it was the best pulled pork I have EVER had    Thanks again


Thank You Weev!!!

Reports like that make my day!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## lostriver

Thank you so much for this post.  My neighbors asked me to smoke about 25 lbs of pork butts.  I have very little experience (3rd time I used the smoker).  I have a MES40 and I use the AMNPS for smoke generation.  I used this process to a T and everything came out wonderful.  You really are making me look like a Pitmaster.  Everyone is thrilled with the outcome.

The internal meat temps tracked within 2 degrees throughout the process.  The only difference was the amount of pellets used.  I filled up my pellet tray 3 times throughout the process.  At first i didn't think I was getting enough smoke so I lit both ends.  The 2nd and 3 fill up though I only lit one end.  I didn't close the door tight, so the extra air might have been the difference. 

Thanks again!!!

I think I'm going to look for your salmon recommendations next.  I have a bunch that needs smoked.


----------



## turick

Lostriver, you won't be disappointed following Bears salmon recipe! 

John, I think I'm going to go pick up a butt today and smoke it tomorrow! A couple of questions... Do you trim all the fat off the outside of the butt? I was also thinking about injecting it with some apple juice concoction. Are you against injecting? 

Josh


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> Thank you so much for this post.  My neighbors asked me to smoke about 25 lbs of pork butts.  I have very little experience (3rd time I used the smoker).  I have a MES40 and I use the AMNPS for smoke generation.  I used this process to a T and everything came out wonderful.  You really are making me look like a Pitmaster.  Everyone is thrilled with the outcome.
> 
> The internal meat temps tracked within 2 degrees throughout the process.  The only difference was the amount of pellets used.  I filled up my pellet tray 3 times throughout the process.  At first i didn't think I was getting enough smoke so I lit both ends.  The 2nd and 3 fill up though I only lit one end.  I didn't close the door tight, so the extra air might have been the difference.
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to look for your salmon recommendations next.  I have a bunch that needs smoked.


Thank You!!

I'm glad you had Great Pulled Pork!! I love hearing that !!

Light smoke is great from lighting one end of the AMNPS.

I close my door tight, and leave my top vent open all the way.

As long as it keeps going it's fine. I get 10 to 11 hours from one load of pellets.

In case you didn't already find it, here's my "Smoked Salmon" Step by Step:

*Smoked Salmon*      

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Lostriver, you won't be disappointed following Bears salmon recipe!
> 
> John, I think I'm going to go pick up a butt today and smoke it tomorrow! A couple of questions... Do you trim all the fat off the outside of the butt? I was also thinking about injecting it with some apple juice concoction. Are you against injecting?
> 
> Josh


Thank You Josh!!

If there's a crazy amount of fat cap, I might trim some, but if there's only 1/2" or so I leave it on. Then I slice a crosshatch pattern through the fat, to the red meat, before I put the Mustard & Rub on. This will allow the fat to baste the meat, and the smoke to get into the meat.

I never inject, and I don't probe it (until 3 hours in) because I don't want to worry about the 4 hour Danger zone. Also there's so much internal fat in a Butt that it really doesn't need it. IMHO  You can put Apple Juice in the pan when you foil it at 165*. That will mix with the meat juices & make some awesome Au Jus to be defatted & mixed back into the pulled Pork!!!

Bear


----------



## turick

Hmm... I'll have to look more into the danger zone thing and figure out if it's worth it. Would your process be risky if it were injected? 

Also, just had a crazy idea. What about trying to slice the entire fat cap off in one sheet, then putting that on a rack directly above the butt? Then the smoke could get to the meat and the fat could still drip down onto it as well? 

Oh ya, happy Independence Day! 

Josh


----------



## turick

OK, rereading the instructions, it makes sense now about the probing. I suppose I'll not inject and stick to your process! Injecting jus SOUNDS like a good idea with that thick hunk of meat. But after talking to the Mrs., we both agree we'd rather have more smoke than whatever benefit we'd get in flavor from injecting.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Hmm... I'll have to look more into the danger zone thing and figure out if it's worth it. Would your process be risky if it were injected?
> 
> Also, just had a crazy idea. What about trying to slice the entire fat cap off in one sheet, then putting that on a rack directly above the butt? Then the smoke could get to the meat and the fat could still drip down onto it as well?
> 
> Oh ya, happy Independence Day!
> 
> Josh


The thing is if you inject, temp probe, or puncture in any way, you should treat it like ground meat, which should be taken from 40* IT to 140* IT in no longer than 4 hours. If you know your smoker & know you will get there in that time, you can inject, but I never worry about it. I don't inject, and at 3 hours in, I sterilize my Meat probe before inserting.

If you want to cut the fat cap off, instead of leaving it in one piece on a rack above, you could cut it up a little & put it in a throw-away foil pan with holes punched in it. Then put that above your butt like I do when I Double Smoke Hams (See Below). That way your smoker stays cleaner, and the pieces don't fall through after they have shriveled up.

And Have a Great 4th !!!

Bear

#3 and #4 Hams ready to pull. Note fat above in pans---Fat is nearly spent:  Click on:  *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*


----------



## turick

Well, I guess it wasn't such a crazy idea! I suppose if there is a decent amount of fat, I'll put it in foil trays with holes just like you showed! Thanks John! Off to the store!


----------



## turick

John, do you ever use a finishing sauce?  I've been reading a lot about people using them and just ran across this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> John, do you ever use a finishing sauce?  I've been reading a lot about people using them and just ran across this thread:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


Yes, but mine is more natural:

I add about 6 ounces of Apple Juice when I foil at about 165* IT.

That mixes with the natural meat juices & the Rub I put on it before smoking.

Then after de-fatting the leftover juices, I add that back to the meat as a finishing sauce.

I just never really called it a "Finishing Sauce".

Bear


----------



## turick

I will be doing the same!  But I think I might try a light coat of the "finishing sauce" in that thread as well when it's all done, at least on a small portion of the meat just to see if I like it.  Thread here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165872/5th-of-july-pulled-pork


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> I will be doing the same!  But I think I might try a light coat of the "finishing sauce" in that thread as well when it's all done, at least on a small portion of the meat just to see if I like it.  Thread here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165872/5th-of-july-pulled-pork


Hey----You won't know if you don't try!!

Besides that ones been around since 2005, and has lots of great Thank You posts----Gotta be good!!!

Bear


----------



## wave1600

Hey Bear it's me again, how bout a chicken, temp? Time? 165 internal ? Brine no brine pan no pan, if you have a min please reply


----------



## Bearcarver

wave1600 said:


> Hey Bear it's me again, how bout a chicken, temp? Time? 165 internal ? Brine no brine pan no pan, if you have a min please reply


I don't normally do Chicken, because my Son does a lot of that, and always gives us some.

However I have done Chicken Thighs a couple times, and they are in my "Step by Step Index" (Below).

Here is my complete collection of Chicken Smokes:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Poultry:*

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

*Chicken Things (MES 40 Smoked)*

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Dude you are awesome! Thinking of doing a butt Tuesday and this is great to get me started since I am new to smoking and this is my first! Still gonna be using your prime rib one too!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Dude you are awesome! Thinking of doing a butt Tuesday and this is great to get me started since I am new to smoking and this is my first! Still gonna be using your prime rib one too!


Thank You, Bubba!!!

You're gonna love them both. Those are 2 of my Best Step by Steps!!

Don't let me miss them, and let me know if you run into a question!!

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Got called into work last Tuesday so gonna prep this tonight and start my smoke in the am


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Got called into work last Tuesday so gonna prep this tonight and start my smoke in the am


Great----Sounds like a Plan!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Started it on the smoke at 0605 this am. Just put it in pan and foiled and back on to finish. So far times have been pretty consistent with yours Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Started it on the smoke at 0605 this am. Just put it in pan and foiled and back on to finish. So far times have been pretty consistent with yours Bear.


Sounds Great, Brian!!

I don't expect the times to be too consistent to mine, but I've been told that before.

I hope when you start your own post of this smoke, you'll let me know, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Just posted a new thread on my smoke. Thanks again Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Just posted a new thread on my smoke. Thanks again Bear!!


Thanks for the Heads up, Brian----I'm there!

Bear


----------



## echolucent

Hey Bear,

First...thank you for your service.

Second...Is it alright to copy your recipe & instructions for my "Smoke File"?

This instructional is awesome. I'm going to get a bb from our butcher tomorrow!

Third... Wow on that smoker...what kind is it? Love the glass front!

Thank you,

Echo


----------



## Bearcarver

echolucent said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> First...thank you for your service.
> 
> Second...Is it alright to copy your recipe & instructions for my "Smoke File"?
> 
> This instructional is awesome. I'm going to get a bb from our butcher tomorrow!
> 
> Third... Wow on that smoker...what kind is it? Love the glass front!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Echo


Thank You Echo!!!

2nd:  Yes you can copy any or all of my step by steps. They are Free to anyone.

3rd:  My smoker is a typical MES 40 (Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse----40" high) Generation #1. Mine is 4 years old & is awesome. If you want to get one, make sure you get the Gen #1, because the Gen #2 has all kinds of issues. 

I love the glass front too.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq

You go Bear , nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I'm still do them w/no foil .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just me...


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> You go Bear , nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still do them w/no foil .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me...


Thank You Stan!!

Nothing wrong with not foiling a Butt----I like my Ribs foiled in the 2nd step, but with me whether to foil a Butt or not is a toss-up. I like it both ways. Don't have to worry about a Butt drying out.

Bear


----------



## knifebld

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Stan!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with not foiling a Butt----I like my Ribs foiled in the 2nd step, but with me whether to foil a Butt or not is a toss-up. I like it both ways. Don't have to worry about a Butt drying out.
> 
> Bear


I tend to agree...if I were to plan a butt for a specific time, to eat right away...I would prefer having a nice bark (but this rarely happens cause I have not mastered the timing on pork butt yet. So I typically smoke to reheat later in the week, and found that once you reheat you loose the nice bark anyhow...so in that case I foil. :)


----------



## stokinsmokebbq

Used your process for my first attempt at this using a 9 3/4 boneless boston butt (called everywhere but thats was all available here)i didnt tie it up either only bc i didnt have any string. didnt rub it with mustard.  Just rubbed heavy rub and injected w/apple juice and rub.  But its weird bc it reached 195 in only 10 hrs should of taken closer to 15, no? Anyways came out perfect letting it sit for those 3 hrs really came thru.  Made the mistake of not taking pictures bc i was overcome doing the whole process, sux u right in haha. Just wanted to say appreciated ur input. Def will take pics next time


----------



## ostrichsak

10hrs, 15hrs, 20hrs... you never know. I've solved more aspects of the female riddle than the smoke duration riddle.


----------



## stokinsmokebbq

So as long as internal temp is around 200 im good?


----------



## Bearcarver

shootnsht said:


> Used your process for my first attempt at this using a 9 3/4 boneless boston butt (called everywhere but thats was all available here)i didnt tie it up either only bc i didnt have any string. didnt rub it with mustard. Just rubbed heavy rub and injected w/apple juice and rub. But its weird bc it reached 195 in only 10 hrs should of taken closer to 15, no? Anyways came out perfect letting it sit for those 3 hrs really came thru. Made the mistake of not taking pictures bc i was overcome doing the whole process, sux u right in haha. Just wanted to say appreciated ur input. Def will take pics next time


That's Great !!!

Glad it came out good for you!!

As for the time----Ostrichsak got it right on!! Depends on the hunk of meat.

Bear


Ostrichsak said:


> 10hrs, 15hrs, 20hrs... you never know. I've solved more aspects of the female riddle than the smoke duration riddle.


You got it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

shootnsht said:


> So as long as internal temp is around 200 im good?


Yup---I like between 200* and 205*-----Somewhere in that neighborhood.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

looks awesome,,,cant wait to try it,,,not sure i'll share it with wife and kids,,,lol


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> looks awesome,,,cant wait to try it,,,not sure i'll share it with wife and kids,,,lol


LOL----Get a 7 pounder like mine, or larger.

Then they'll have to help eat it !!

Any questions---Give me a yell, or PM me.

Bear


----------



## dyakita

Hi Bear!   Thank you so much for all of your step by step instructions!!!   I just purchased a masterbuilt 30 last week.  Curing is done and I have a rack of ribs and a butt in the fridge ready to go first thing in the morning.   I had no clue where to start until I found your instructions.  You make it all sound so easy!  I can't wait to see how it all turns out.  

I'll be sure to post results and pics tomorrow!!!! 

Thanks again!  Deb.


----------



## Bearcarver

dyakita said:


> Hi Bear!   Thank you so much for all of your step by step instructions!!!   I just purchased a masterbuilt 30 last week.  Curing is done and I have a rack of ribs and a butt in the fridge ready to go first thing in the morning.   I had no clue where to start until I found your instructions.  You make it all sound so easy!  I can't wait to see how it all turns out.
> 
> I'll be sure to post results and pics tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Thanks again!  Deb.


That's Great Deb!!

Glad you joined us & a big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   to you!!!

PM me with any questions---I'm here off & on between 8 AM and 7 PM.

I'll get back to you as soon as I see the PM.

Bear


----------



## dyakita

Bear, even with the wait to do the final pull, everything came out perfect!!!  Here are some pics!

Seasoned butt













seasoned pork butt pre smoked.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014






Smoking away!













smoking butt.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014






After 6 hers













6 hr pork butt.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014






8 hr smoked butt just before foil wrap with apple juice and 2 sliced apples













8hr butt pre foil with apples.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014






Smoked 3 more hours, rested under foil and towels for 2 hers then completed final pull













pulled pork.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014






Also did a rack of ribs and some smoked beans for complete dinner!!!!













final dinner.jpg



__ dyakita
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

dyakita said:


> Bear, even with the wait to do the final pull, everything came out perfect!!!
> 
> Also did a rack of ribs and some smoked beans for complete dinner!!!!


That's Great Deb!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It All looks mighty tasty from here!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## freefout

Bear (and others),

I just got my MES 30 and got it seasoned up on Saturday.  I got a 6.75 lb boston butt and wanted to follow your step by step guide for my first smoke yesterday.

Started it preheated at 7am.  Everything was spot on (123 at 11am, 135 at noon-bumped up to 240).  At 3pm I went out and checked and mine was sitting at 142, no where the 165 where you were.  I didn't think much of it and let it go a while longer. At 4:00 it was at 145.  I started to worry a bit cause I promised dinner would not be late.  At 4:30 it was still at 145 so I bumped up the heat to 260.  At 5:00 it was at 157 and then I checked it again at 5:45 and it was still at 157.  At 6pm, I finally gave up and moved it to the pan with foil and finished it up in my oven at 325.  The butt was really good, no complaints there.  It probably wasn't as easy to shred as it should of been.

The MES is still bone stock (no mods made) had no problems keeping temperature.  I know my wired temp prob is fine because I use it all the time and it worked fine to 200 degrees once I put it in the oven.

After reading all the comments on this post last night I realized I did a couple of things different.  I put boiling water in the pan and I realize now that you do not use water.  I also put the fat side of the butt down.  The only foil pan I had was 12X9.  I am not sure if that was too big and maybe reflected too much the heat back?

Any input is greatly appreciated.  I got another one and want to try again next weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

freefout said:


> Bear (and others),
> 
> I just got my MES 30 and got it seasoned up on Saturday.  I got a 6.75 lb boston butt and wanted to follow your step by step guide for my first smoke yesterday.
> 
> Started it preheated at 7am.  Everything was spot on (123 at 11am, 135 at noon-bumped up to 240).  At 3pm I went out and checked and mine was sitting at 142, no where the 165 where you were.  I didn't think much of it and let it go a while longer. At 4:00 it was at 145.  I started to worry a bit cause I promised dinner would not be late.  At 4:30 it was still at 145 so I bumped up the heat to 260.  At 5:00 it was at 157 and then I checked it again at 5:45 and it was still at 157.  At 6pm, I finally gave up and moved it to the pan with foil and finished it up in my oven at 325.  The butt was really good, no complaints there.  It probably wasn't as easy to shred as it should of been.
> 
> The MES is still bone stock (no mods made) had no problems keeping temperature.  I know my wired temp prob is fine because I use it all the time and it worked fine to 200 degrees once I put it in the oven.
> 
> After reading all the comments on this post last night I realized I did a couple of things different.  I put boiling water in the pan and I realize now that you do not use water.  I also put the fat side of the butt down.  The only foil pan I had was 12X9.  I am not sure if that was too big and maybe reflected too much the heat back?
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.  I got another one and want to try again next weekend.  Thanks!


OK---The water in the pan wasn't of any help, however it sounds like there is more of a problem than just a "Stall".

No two pieces of meat are the same, but your numbers don't sound good.

Are you going by your MES digital read-out alone to tell you the smoker temp, or do you have an accurate wireless Digital set of therms, like the Maverick ET-732 ???

It seems like you're saying you have a meat probe that is accurate, and it gave you accurate 200* in the meat when in the oven, so it should have been correct when it was in the meat in the MES. However if you're just going by the MES digital read-out to tell you the smoker temp, that could be way off.

Also, if you're using an extension cord, what size and length is it?

Bear


----------



## freefout

I have a Accurite wired probe thermometer.  It has worked well in the past.  I plan on getting a Maverick ET733 in the future.  I was using an 100' 10/3 outdoor cord and going by what the display said.  It was really nice here yesterday and was between 60 (at 7am) and 80 during the afternoon so I don't think the weather was the cause.

I am going to try to use my thermometer tonight to guage the air temperature inside the unit with and without the cord.  I don't have a grate clip so I will use a foil ball to keep the probe tip off the rack.  Do you ever shut your close the vent on the top during the foil stage?  I left mine wide open the entire time.  Most of the time the heating element wasn't on when I went out to check on it and the MES was right at the temp I set (whether it's right or wrong).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver

freefout said:


> I have a Accurite wired probe thermometer.  It has worked well in the past.  I plan on getting a Maverick ET733 in the future.  I was using an 100' 10/3 outdoor cord and going by what the display said.  It was really nice here yesterday and was between 60 (at 7am) and 80 during the afternoon so I don't think the weather was the cause.
> 
> I am going to try to use my thermometer tonight to guage the air temperature inside the unit with and without the cord.  I don't have a grate clip so I will use a foil ball to keep the probe tip off the rack.  Do you ever shut your close the vent on the top during the foil stage?  I left mine wide open the entire time.  Most of the time the heating element wasn't on when I went out to check on it and the MES was right at the temp I set (whether it's right or wrong).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I sometimes close my top vent about 50% during the foiled stage, and if it's pretty windy.

I close it all the way for preheating.

I just hang my probe wire through the top vent, and let the smoker probe stick through the rack the meat is on, so that the probe isn't against any metal. Then I tape the cable to the roof of the smoker to keep the probe in position.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

Bearcarver said:


> I sometimes close my top vent about 50% during the foiled stage, and if it's pretty windy.
> 
> I close it all the way for preheating.
> 
> I just hang my probe wire through the top vent, and let the smoker probe stick through the rack the meat is on, so that the probe isn't against any metal. Then I tape the cable to the roof of the smoker to keep the probe in position.
> 
> Bear


when I smoked the pork loin,,i had to play with top vent to keep the temp up,,,kinda breezy that day


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> when I smoked the pork loin,,i had to play with top vent to keep the temp up,,,kinda breezy that day


Yup---Either that or get something to block the wind.

Just make sure you don't close the top vent so much that it stops the smoke from flowing through. Don't want it to get stagnant.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

the first time I used  it,,i closed the vent,,,,i thought it exploaded,,,,it built up internal pressure,,and had to breath,,whewwww


----------



## beefy bill

I'm new here. I'm doing 2 friday. I'm gonna follow this, and I'll let you know how it turns out..


----------



## turick

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Either that or get something to block the wind.
> 
> Just make sure you don't close the top vent so much that it stops the smoke from flowing through. Don't want it to get stagnant.
> 
> Bear


Bear, do you also leave the chip loader on your MES completely out?  I've been trying that, as well as keeping the chip tray pulled out to try to create a little intake path as well.  Not sure if others have done the same.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Bear, do you also leave the chip loader on your MES completely out?  I've been trying that, as well as keeping the chip tray pulled out to try to create a little intake path as well.  Not sure if others have done the same.


Talking specifically about the MES Gen #1 Unit:

That seems to depend on the individual MES and the altitude of the area it is used:

Some guys play all kinds of games with their chip dumper & chip drawer, but my AMNPS works perfectly without.

I keep my pellets dry in air tight jugs, I never nuke them, I don't touch my Chip dumper or the chip burner drawer. All I do is get one end lit real good, with a big cigar-like red cherry deep into the pellets. Then I put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner assembly. About 11 hours later it goes out, unless I put less pellets in for a shorter smoke.

The biggest thing by far is getting it lit properly. Many times people do the other little games because they never get it lit properly.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> the first time I used  it,,i closed the vent,,,,i thought it exploaded,,,,it built up internal pressure,,and had to breath,,whewwww


I had that happen to me when I tried putting a piece of tile over the bottom right side like many used to do to keep the heat from the MES heating element from going straight up the right side & out the top vent. It was puffing & popping until I moved it. That's when I discovered the best way to get the heat over to the middle was to use a plate in the bottom right, with the left side a bit higher than the right, causing the heat to slide over to the middle.

Bear

.


beefy bill said:


> I'm new here. I'm doing 2 friday. I'm gonna follow this, and I'll let you know how it turns out..


Sounds Great, Bill !!

PM me if you run into a question.

Bear


----------



## gadsden 1

That bark looks ridiculous!  Gimme, gimme, gimme!  I'm soooo hungry looking at that!


----------



## Bearcarver

Gadsden 1 said:


> That bark looks ridiculous!  Gimme, gimme, gimme!  I'm soooo hungry looking at that!


Thank You Gadsden!!!

I gotta do another one of these soon too---If they drop below the current price of Gold!!

Bear


----------



## jag reddog

Great info,i have a 30 " MBS as well.My main dumb newbie question is this-what is AMNPS?Plus ive never used pellets in my MB electric smoker before.Im currently using apple chips off of amazon.They work/smell/taste great.Ok thanks.


----------



## pc farmer

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Great info,i have a 30 " MBS as well.My main dumb newbie question is this-what is AMNPS?Plus ive never used pellets in my MB electric smoker before.Im currently using apple chips off of amazon.They work/smell/taste great.Ok thanks.


http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Its worth is weight in gold.

Its the only way I add smoke in my MES.

You can get 12 hours of great smoke with it.

It will sit right inside the smoker and add the great smoke everyone wants.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Great info,i have a 30 " MBS as well.My main dumb newbie question is this-what is AMNPS?Plus ive never used pellets in my MB electric smoker before.Im currently using apple chips off of amazon.They work/smell/taste great.Ok thanks.





c farmer said:


> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8
> 
> Its worth is weight in gold.
> 
> Its the only way I add smoke in my MES.
> 
> You can get 12 hours of great smoke with it.
> 
> It will sit right inside the smoker and add the great smoke everyone wants.


Thanks Jag!!

Adam got you covered perfectly on your question.

Bear


----------



## jag reddog

Thanks for the advice.I checked out you link on the A-maze-n Pellet Smoker.Looks interesting.Ok of course iv got some rookie questions.

(1)How do you install it?

(2)what are you taking out to make room for it?

(3)How do you keep the drippings from putting out the pellets?

(4)If you smoking a 7lb or say BB then I guess you fill it up.If not and doing chicken use 1/2 pellets.

(5)The customer service at MB said never use pellets in the side insert just chips.(just a comment)

(6)Say your smoking a BB(my personal fav)do you keep adding pellets or is one fill enough?

(7)Since a lot of people seem to be using it,im assuming it works/fits in a 30" MBS (4 racks -water pan)

Sorry to be a pain.But i think this could be a awesome product to add to my smoker.I just want to make sure im doing it correctly for the best effect.Alot of time on chicken thigh ill smoke for 2-3 hrs then just let them temp out.I didn't want to (1)dry -over smoke and (2)waste pellets.

Thanks for all of your advice.I love this site.You truly learn a lot of what works and what doesn't as well as making you a better smoker.Peace :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Thanks for the advice.I checked out you link on the A-maze-n Pellet Smoker.Looks interesting.Ok of course iv got some rookie questions.
> 
> (1)How do you install it?* With an MES Gen #1 you don't install it----You just set it on the bars to the left of the chip burning assembly. The Gen #2 is different.*
> 
> (2)what are you taking out to make room for it? *Nothing*
> 
> (3)How do you keep the drippings from putting out the pellets?* I just put half of a foil pan upside down above it.*
> 
> (4)If you smoking a 7lb or say BB then I guess you fill it up.If not and doing chicken use 1/2 pellets. *Each Row is good for 3 to 4 hours. A full load does 10 to 12 hours. Load accordingly.*
> 
> (5)The customer service at MB said never use pellets in the side insert just chips.(just a comment)
> 
> (6)Say your smoking a BB(my personal fav)do you keep adding pellets or is one fill enough? *One is enough.*
> 
> (7)Since a lot of people seem to be using it,im assuming it works/fits in a 30" MBS (4 racks -water pan) Y*es---It was designed toy fit the MES 30 Generation #1.*
> 
> Sorry to be a pain.But i think this could be a awesome product to add to my smoker.I just want to make sure im doing it correctly for the best effect.Alot of time on chicken thigh ill smoke for 2-3 hrs then just let them temp out.I didn't want to (1)dry -over smoke and (2)waste pellets.
> 
> Thanks for all of your advice.I love this site.You truly learn a lot of what works and what doesn't as well as making you a better smoker.Peace :)


*Bear*


----------



## ibdagriz

Bear,

 Just awesome info on doing a butt. Written out well with good pics for thos e of us really new to this.

This was my first shot with the new MB 30 I just got for my birthday and read thru your directions here and figured this would be the one to try. Mine followed along pretty well with your times/temps and I didn't put in a thermometer until about 5.5 hours into it. Came out super moist and tender.. But you know that already I guess.LOL..

My 9.7lb. ready to go.













9.7lb butt ready.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Dec 15, 2014






Spritz and added thermometer at 5.5 hours.













Spritz and Thermometer at 5 hours.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Dec 15, 2014






Wrapping it at 7.5 hours.













Wrap at 7 hours.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Dec 15, 2014






13.5 hours later and one hour of rest.













13.5 hours and one hour rest later.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Dec 15, 2014






Let's eat..













Lets Eat.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Dec 15, 2014






Now... How do I clean the smoker as it is a mess..LOL..

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> Bear,
> 
> Just awesome info on doing a butt. Written out well with good pics for thos e of us really new to this.
> 
> This was my first shot with the new MB 30 I just got for my birthday and read thru your directions here and figured this would be the one to try. Mine followed along pretty well with your times/temps and I didn't put in a thermometer until about 5.5 hours into it. Came out super moist and tender.. But you know that already I guess.LOL..
> 
> Now... How do I clean the smoker as it is a mess..LOL..
> 
> Griz


Thanks Griz!!

You did an outstanding job on that Butt !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Since you used a drip pan, you should only have to either throw that away, or wash it & wash the racks.

That's all we clean every time, along with my temp probes.

I wash  them & change the foil on my water pan & bottom drip pan once in awhile, and wipe down the walls and ceiling only when loose stuff forms on them. Also clean the temp sensors on the back wall after every few smokes.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

jag,,,i had the same questions.....haven't got it yet,,,,wont be long till I get one,,,,


----------



## gary s

Great job, looks tasty 

gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## ccall29

SInce I got my MES 30 the other day, I ordered the AMAZEN and a maverick 733. Because of all of the good reviews on here. The tray should be here today and according to the USPS the therm on Monday. I seasoned the smoker the other day and I think I'm going to make my first butt tomorrow. Waiting on the mail to see if it is here. I can't wait! 

Thanks for the step by step. Now to check out some of your others.


----------



## Bearcarver

ccall29 said:


> SInce I got my MES 30 the other day, I ordered the AMAZEN and a maverick 733. Because of all of the good reviews on here. The tray should be here today and according to the USPS the therm on Monday. I seasoned the smoker the other day and I think I'm going to make my first butt tomorrow. Waiting on the mail to see if it is here. I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for the step by step. Now to check out some of your others.


Thanks ccall !!!

Sounds like you're just about ready!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Looking forward to pictures

gary


----------



## ccall29

Got my therm and the amazen today. Got a butt all rubbed and in the fridge. Planning on starting it tomorrow before I leave for work. I have the flexibility to stop home off and on to check the progress. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve waiting for tomorrow morning! I will try to remember pics, but needing to be at work at 0530, my mind is usually a little fuzzy then.


----------



## lostriver

I just loaded up my MES 40 with Butts.  Prepped them yesterday with mustard and rub and let sit over night.

I buy dry butts (non-enhanced) to make caribou and deer sausage.  I mostly use the fat for the sausage.  I take the left over butts and put them in the smoker.  So the butts I have in there have less fat then a butt you would buy.  They are still of course heavily marbled.

When I say that I loaded up the smoker, I mean it is full.  I have about 50 lbs of butts in there.  The top three racks are all full, the 4th rack has a turkey roasting pan for drippings.  I lit both ends of my AMNPS to give it more smoke.

Do you think I should turn up the heat with this much meat in there?  Can you give me any recommendations on what to expect or recommended changes to the step by step process with this much meat?

Thanks for any insight you can share.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> I just loaded up my MES 40 with Butts.  Prepped them yesterday with mustard and rub and let sit over night.
> 
> I buy dry butts (non-enhanced) to make caribou and deer sausage.  I mostly use the fat for the sausage.  I take the left over butts and put them in the smoker.  So the butts I have in there have less fat then a butt you would buy.  They are still of course heavily marbled.
> 
> When I say that I loaded up the smoker, I mean it is full.  I have about 50 lbs of butts in there.  The top three racks are all full, the 4th rack has a turkey roasting pan for drippings.  I lit both ends of my AMNPS to give it more smoke.
> 
> Do you think I should turn up the heat with this much meat in there?  Can you give me any recommendations on what to expect or recommended changes to the step by step process with this much meat?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can share.


That's a lot of cold meat for the beginning of the smoke. I'm hoping you have enough space between & around the pieces of butts.

I would think bumping it up to about 260° would be a good idea, but that's high enough.

Once the meat gets warmed up a little things will move a little better.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

Thanks Bear.   I went ahead and started it at 240.  I'll bump to 260.

The butts are smaller since the outer fat has already been trimmed.  I have nine butts in the 5 to 6 lb range.  I figured I actually have more surface area for the smoke to penetrate then on larger butts.  The butts are touching each other in the middle though.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> Thanks Bear.   I went ahead and started it at 240.  I'll bump to 260.
> 
> The butts are smaller since the outer fat has already been trimmed.  I have nine butts in the 5 to 6 lb range.  I figured I actually have more surface area for the smoke to penetrate then on larger butts.  The butts are touching each other in the middle though.


It's alright if they touch here & there, just so they aren't solid meat all the way across one of the racks.

I once had two pans on one rack, and the heat couldn't get through to the top of the smoker. The bottom of my smoker was too hot & the top was not hot until I rearranged the pans.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

I took the turkey roasting pan out and just used the drip pan in that came with the smoker.  I think the roasting pan was blocking the heat like you mentioned.

I smoked the butts for 8 hours then checked internal temps.  Butts on the top rack were 140, butts in the middle were around 150, and butts on the bottom rack were around 165 degrees.

I then took them out and put into roasting pans and cover with foil plus added the apple juice.  I put the top 3 butts in my oven at 275, I put 2 from the middle rack in my grill and kept the grill around 270-280, and I put the rest back in the smoker and bumped it to 275.  All except one butt reached 205 to 210 within 2.5 hours.  The middle butt in the smoker was only at 187 when I checked them all.  I took it out of the smoker and put it in the oven until it got to 203.

All butts rested overnight in the frig.  I'll pull them today.  I did enjoy a few "samples" last night as occasionally a piece would fall off or get knocked off.  Very tasty!!!

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> I took the turkey roasting pan out and just used the drip pan in that came with the smoker.  I think the roasting pan was blocking the heat like you mentioned.
> 
> I smoked the butts for 8 hours then checked internal temps.  Butts on the top rack were 140, butts in the middle were around 150, and butts on the bottom rack were around 165 degrees.
> 
> I then took them out and put into roasting pans and cover with foil plus added the apple juice.  I put the top 3 butts in my oven at 275, I put 2 from the middle rack in my grill and kept the grill around 270-280, and I put the rest back in the smoker and bumped it to 275.  All except one butt reached 205 to 210 within 2.5 hours.  The middle butt in the smoker was only at 187 when I checked them all.  I took it out of the smoker and put it in the oven until it got to 203.
> 
> All butts rested overnight in the frig.  I'll pull them today.  I did enjoy a few "samples" last night as occasionally a piece would fall off or get knocked off.  Very tasty!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the help!!


Sounds like a pain in the butt (pun intended), but when you're loading one up like that, it could cause problems. That roasting pan could have been causing flow problems.

Sounds like you did good things to get through it !!

Glad it all tastes good!!

Bear


----------



## lostriver

It is a lot of work with that much meat.  I think 8 butts is my limit going forward.  That would be 2 per rack.  These things are delicious though.  I plan to vacuum seal and freeze a bunch so I can take and thaw out whenever I'm hungry!! 

I have a question about the mustard.  Why does everyone call for yellow mustard before the rub?  Is that just to form the bark or add flavor or does it have another purpose?

Thanks for the great instructions and advice!!


----------



## beefy bill

Lostriver said:


> It is a lot of work with that much meat.  I think 8 butts is my limit going forward.  That would be 2 per rack.  These things are delicious though.  I plan to vacuum seal and freeze a bunch so I can take and thaw out whenever I'm hungry!!
> 
> I have a question about the mustard.  Why does everyone call for yellow mustard before the rub?  Is that just to form the bark or add flavor or does it have another purpose?
> 
> Thanks for the great instructions and advice!!


Yellow mustard is supposed to be for holding the rub on the meat, not for flavor or anything. I've rubbed with and without, never noticed a difference.


----------



## gary s

You can use oil or about anything or nothing.  Just thinking out loud, mustard probably either started as a joke and caught on, or out of necessity. Sometimes I use it sometimes I don't

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> It is a lot of work with that much meat.  I think 8 butts is my limit going forward.  That would be 2 per rack.  These things are delicious though.  I plan to vacuum seal and freeze a bunch so I can take and thaw out whenever I'm hungry!!
> 
> I have a question about the mustard.  Why does everyone call for yellow mustard before the rub?  Is that just to form the bark or add flavor or does it have another purpose?
> 
> Thanks for the great instructions and advice!!


Yup, ike others said---Just to hold the rub.

I use Worcestershire "Thick" on Beef.

Mustard on Pork & sometimes Chicken.

Olive oil on some things too, including Chicken.

All before the rubs or seasonings.

There's always a method to my madness, whether it be right or wrong.

Bear


----------



## kennyp1114

SmokeFever said:


> Awesome post Bear!  Very informative for the newbies..........killer bark and super tender meat it looks like!  Another job well done!  Thumbs Up


I smoked mine at 225 until it stalled and ran temp to 270. It was black as coal and took 12 hrs. I will definitely follow your instructions next time. I figured i should've wrapped it in foil and also i put the probe in right away. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gary s

Yeah, a lot of people get a little nervous when it stalls, but that's just part of the process. Once it gets through the stall it will continue to climb. No need to turn up the heat.

Gary


----------



## kennyp1114

Yeah i found that out, but mine is solid black on outside. I'm definitely gonna start using foil. I also just purchased some qmats. Gonna save a lot of cleaning time. Thanks!!!


----------



## kennyp1114

That's exactly what mine looked like. I thought it was ruined, but when i pulled it the meat was awesome.


----------



## duffyg

Hey Bear ... gonna give this a try tomorrow.  This is my virgin initiation with my SmokeHouse Pro smoker, newly seasoned and ready to smoke!  Got the 8# butt seasoned and refrigerated and plan to get it going at 0-dark-30 tomorrow.  I'm gonna try Pecan/Hickory just for shits & grins,  I love your step-by-step and will post pics as I progress.  Can't wait for my first results!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Also ... fellow Viet Nam vet


----------



## susieqz

bear, everyone here talks about pulled pork, i like to slice a butt, as long as i get lots of smoke flavor.

now that i have a maverick i think i can get a better product by cooking to an exact temp. til now i've been doing ok with a $5 probe n guesswork. i've been shooting for around 165 IT. but, i have no idea what IT i've been getting.

i'm happy with what i've been doing but i wonder if that's the optimum temp to shoot for?

essentially i'll be  using your method within the limits of my equipment. i think i can get a sustained temp around 180, then up to 225.

i'll put this on around 6 am tomorrow, so what do you think? 165 for non pulled butt?

the difference between 165 n the 200s seems extreme.


----------



## Bearcarver

DuffyG said:


> Hey Bear ... gonna give this a try tomorrow.  This is my virgin initiation with my SmokeHouse Pro smoker, newly seasoned and ready to smoke!  Got the 8# butt seasoned and refrigerated and plan to get it going at 0-dark-30 tomorrow.  I'm gonna try Pecan/Hickory just for shits & grins,  I love your step-by-step and will post pics as I progress.  Can't wait for my first results!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ... fellow Viet Nam vet


Welcome Home, Brother!!

Hope it's warmer at your house---Was 4° here this morning.

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps!!

Don't let me miss your Pulled Pork thread!!

Bear


susieqz said:


> bear, everyone here talks about pulled pork, i like to slice a butt, as long as i get lots of smoke flavor.
> 
> now that i have a maverick i think i can get a better product by cooking to an exact temp. til now i've been doing ok with a $5 probe n guesswork. i've been shooting for around 165 IT. but, i have no idea what IT i've been getting.
> 
> i'm happy with what i've been doing but i wonder if that's the optimum temp to shoot for?
> 
> essentially i'll be  using your method within the limits of my equipment. i think i can get a sustained temp around 180, then up to 225.
> 
> i'll put this on around 6 am tomorrow, so what do you think? 165 for non pulled butt?


I would use your 225° smoker temp, and take it to about 190°.

That would be tenderized, but not falling apart, so you can get nice tender slices.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

thanks, bear. the range between 165 to the 200sdidn't seem right. that's why i asked.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> thanks, bear. the range between 165 to the 200sdidn't seem right. that's why i asked.


Yup----For slicing, I want the connective tissue broken down, but I don't want it falling apart.

190° IT seems to be about right. Or pull it at 185°, and let it carry over to 190° or so.

Bear


----------



## duffyg

Bear ...

Thanks for the reply ... -7F this morning when I fired the smoker.  In fact, I've been so busy trying to maintain a constant temp I totally spaced out photos.  I turn it up a little and it gets too warm down a little and it cools down too much.


----------



## Bearcarver

DuffyG said:


> Bear ...
> 
> Thanks for the reply ... -7F this morning when I fired the smoker.  In fact, I've been so busy trying to maintain a constant temp I totally spaced out photos.  I turn it up a little and it gets too warm down a little and it cools down too much.


Hmmmmmm, Sounds like it's not "only" the cold----Sounds like the wind is playing games with your temp control.

Bear


----------



## ccm399

Used this method today myself. Great results! Thanks Bear.

It was way cold here too I think -3 when I fired it up at 4am. MES30 did pretty good though. Kept the chamber ~235* all day and ~250 when the butt was foiled. Not too bad.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

ccm399 said:


> Used this method today myself. Great results! Thanks Bear.
> 
> It was way cold here too I think -3 when I fired it up at 4am. MES30 did pretty good though. Kept the chamber ~235* all day and ~250 when the butt was foiled. Not too bad.
> 
> Chris


Glad to hear my method & your MES 30 did good in real cold weather.

I'm smoking some CB right now, but it was all the way up to 14° this morning.

Bear


----------



## susieqz

bear, you nailed it with 190. thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

susieqz said:


> bear, you nailed it with 190. thanks.













Bear


----------



## abird1252

Great post followed the steps here and came out very nice with a 7.6 lb pork shoulder/Boston Butt I smoked in the MES30.  I mix up my mustard with 3 tbls of yellow mustard, 1 tbls of honey, and about 1/2 tbls of squeezed lemon.  Put the mustard and some rub on and double wrapped in the fridge overnight.  I used apple wood pellets in the AMNPS.  I used two rows of pellets in the AMNPS which burned for roughly 5 hours.  

I put the meat in the smoker about 7:55am and removed when it reached 200 degrees IT at 6pm without any cool down time in the smoker.  I pulled some off to eat and then let it rest about 45 minutes before pulling apart.  First time I've every smoked a pork shoulder, so thanks for the great tips!   













IMG_2349.JPG



__ abird1252
__ Jan 19, 2015


















IMG_2355.JPG



__ abird1252
__ Jan 19, 2015


















IMG_2356.JPG



__ abird1252
__ Jan 19, 2015


----------



## gary s

That looks great, good job  love that pulled pork

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

abird1252 said:


> Great post followed the steps here and came out very nice with a 7.6 lb pork shoulder/Boston Butt I smoked in the MES30.  I mix up my mustard with 3 tbls of yellow mustard, 1 tbls of honey, and about 1/2 tbls of squeezed lemon.  Put the mustard and some rub on and double wrapped in the fridge overnight.  I used apple wood pellets in the AMNPS.  I used two rows of pellets in the AMNPS which burned for roughly 5 hours.
> 
> I put the meat in the smoker about 7:55am and removed when it reached 200 degrees IT at 6pm without any cool down time in the smoker.  I pulled some off to eat and then let it rest about 45 minutes before pulling apart.  First time I've every smoked a pork shoulder, so thanks for the great tips!


That's Great !!!

Looks Excellent !!

Glad it worked out good for you!!

Keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## house66

Can you speak to the 4 hour danger zone?

If you are taking the meat up to 195+ degrees, then what is the concern about the amount of time at a lower temp?

I am going to cook a couple of large pieces of meat and was going to inject, but don't want to risk contamination. 

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## Bearcarver

house66 said:


> Can you speak to the 4 hour danger zone?
> 
> If you are taking the meat up to 195+ degrees, then what is the concern about the amount of time at a lower temp?
> 
> I am going to cook a couple of large pieces of meat and was going to inject, but don't want to risk contamination.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share.


You can inject, as long as you keep your smoker temp high enough to get it from 40° IT to 140° IT in no longer than 4 hours.

I can't give you the exact scientific explanation, but it seems that the bacteria creates toxins that may not be destroyed later at the high temps we smoke the meat to.

I never really cared to find out the proper wording. Knowing I should either avoid injecting or early probing, or get it from 40° to 140° was enough for me.

Bear


----------



## sopchoppy

Friend of mine is a serious smoker, has a trailered smoker that holds 60 butts, two others that hold 20 & 30.Uses hickory slabs from a sawmill.  He always uses the same technique and rub. Smoke @ 225-250 for 6 hours, double wraps in hd foil and back on the smoker for 6 more hours. Butt falls apart when unwrapped and all the fat is rendered into what he calls gravy. I use his way on my little smoker that holds 4 butts and get the same results.  Yum.


----------



## gary s

Sounds like you have it down,   Be sure and post some pictures

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Sopchoppy said:


> Friend of mine is a serious smoker, has a trailered smoker that holds 60 butts, two others that hold 20 & 30.Uses hickory slabs from a sawmill. He always uses the same technique and rub. Smoke @ 225-250 for 6 hours, double wraps in hd foil and back on the smoker for 6 more hours. Butt falls apart when unwrapped and all the fat is rendered into what he calls gravy. I use his way on my little smoker that holds 4 butts and get the same results. Yum.


Yup---There's all kinds of ways to do Pork Butts.

The one I show here is just the way I do it, and it's here mostly to give Newbies a base to start with. They can follow it, and make their first Butt as good as anyone's.

That's basically what all of my Step by Steps are for:

 *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I agree with Bear, lots of ways to do PB's   My advice is Keep It Simple  at least till you are comfortable with your smoker and smoking, then try different types and methods.

Biggest problem I see is people over thinking and making it complicated. Just keep it simple and evjoy

Gary


----------



## kennyp1114

Bearcarver said:


> Glad to hear my method & your MES 30 did good in real cold weather.
> 
> I'm smoking some CB right now, but it was all the way up to 14° this morning.
> 
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear, what is your methos for smoking butt. What IT should it be when i foil it. Also what temp do you smoke. Last time i didn't foil it and it took 12 hours for a four pound butt. That's three hours a pound!! I have MES and smoked at 225, but bumped it up to 260 when it stalled. 
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## kennyp1114

abird1252 said:


> Great post followed the steps here and came out very nice with a 7.6 lb pork shoulder/Boston Butt I smoked in the MES30.  I mix up my mustard with 3 tbls of yellow mustard, 1 tbls of honey, and about 1/2 tbls of squeezed lemon.  Put the mustard and some rub on and double wrapped in the fridge overnight.  I used apple wood pellets in the AMNPS.  I used two rows of pellets in the AMNPS which burned for roughly 5 hours.
> 
> I put the meat in the smoker about 7:55am and removed when it reached 200 degrees IT at 6pm without any cool down time in the smoker.  I pulled some off to eat and then let it rest about 45 minutes before pulling apart.  First time I've every smoked a pork shoulder, so thanks for the great tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2349.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ abird1252
> __ Jan 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2355.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ abird1252
> __ Jan 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2356.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ abird1252
> __ Jan 19, 2015


What temp did you smoke it at?


----------



## Bearcarver

kennyp1114 said:


> Hey Bear, what is your methos for smoking butt. What IT should it be when i foil it. Also what temp do you smoke. Last time i didn't foil it and it took 12 hours for a four pound butt. That's three hours a pound!! I have MES and smoked at 225, but bumped it up to 260 when it stalled.
> Thanks,
> Kenny


Some people don't foil at all.  I like a nice bark, but not a thick hard bark, so I generally foil at around 165° IT.

If you go to the beginning of this thread, you can see my Step by Step of my whole process, from start to finish.

Bear


----------



## joew30

Bear, I'm trying out your method today. I just hit 203 but the bone isn't quite loose yet. I'm gonna give it another degree or 2 then drop back to 100.  I did sneak a bite a few minutes ago and it tastes pretty amazing!!!!
Thanks for taking the time to post the imstructions.


----------



## twoalpha

Followed the Bear Tracks and Pork Butt came out as advertised. See my post by Twoalpha, Pork Butt on the MES of today. Great directions and very tasty.

Thanks Bear.

Larry













IMG_20150228_170337574.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## gary s

Very Nice     Great Color    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

joew30 said:


> Bear, I'm trying out your method today. I just hit 203 but the bone isn't quite loose yet. I'm gonna give it another degree or 2 then drop back to 100. I did sneak a bite a few minutes ago and it tastes pretty amazing!!!!
> Thanks for taking the time to post the imstructions.


Sorry I missed this, Joe!!

Glad you liked it, and also happy I could help!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> Followed the Bear Tracks and Pork Butt came out as advertised. See my post by Twoalpha, Pork Butt on the MES of today. Great directions and very tasty.
> 
> Thanks Bear.
> 
> Larry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150228_170337574.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ twoalpha
> __ Mar 1, 2015


Looks Great, Larry!!

Glad my method works good for you!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Man that looks good !!       

Gary


----------



## smokepone

Thanks Bear.  Tried this today and finally got the wife's approval on my butt.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokepone said:


> Thanks Bear.  Tried this today and finally got the wife's approval on my butt.


That's Great !!!

You got her approval---You're in good shape!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Funny thing about "The Approval"   My wife will tell me Quit smoking everything, so I'll lay off for awhile then she will say "I'b like to have some Smoked ? " whatever she is in the mood for.

Gary


----------



## sota d

Excellent step by step! My next butt will be a real butt, not the little baby butts I've been doing. I will definitely follow your procedure on it. Thanks so much for sharing your expertise Bear. David.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sota D said:


> Excellent step by step! My next butt will be a real butt, not the little baby butts I've been doing. I will definitely follow your procedure on it. Thanks so much for sharing your expertise Bear. David.


Thank You David!!!

Glad you like it---I'm always happy to help.

Don't let me miss it when you post it.

Bear


----------



## donmanalla

Thank you brother, proud to have served....The step by step pork smoking is so helpful to us rookies.. good info well done. In the process of smoking 4 butts today put them on 9:00 AM got all 4 in my 30" MES. hoping to finish by !0:00 PM. The largest is 7 lbs down to 5.5 lbs. what does the danger zone mean  I'll post again @2;00


----------



## Bearcarver

donmanalla said:


> Thank you brother, proud to have served....The step by step pork smoking is so helpful to us rookies.. good info well done. In the process of smoking 4 butts today put them on 9:00 AM got all 4 in my 30" MES. hoping to finish by !0:00 PM. The largest is 7 lbs down to 5.5 lbs. what does the danger zone mean  I'll post again @2;00


Thanks Don.

The Danger Zone is when meat is between 40° and 140° Internal temp.

If you inject or probe the meat, or break the seal in any way before you cook or smoke it, you have to treat it like Ground Meat. You have to get it from 40° IT to 140° IT in no longer than 4 hours.

If you don't inject it or break the seal before you start, you don't have to worry about how long it takes to go from 40° IT to 140° IT.

Bear


----------



## donmanalla

Well brother,it's now 2;25 pm internal temp in largest piece is 175.. going to remove butts and double foil wrap em...do you think spraying them with apple juice before wrapping ? Also putting in oven @ 225 lets me  leave the smoker open for the other butts. going to be 6 in all.


----------



## Bearcarver

donmanalla said:


> Well brother,it's now 2;25 pm internal temp in largest piece is 175.. going to remove butts and double foil wrap em...do you think spraying them with apple juice before wrapping ? Also putting in oven @ 225 lets me leave the smoker open for the other butts. going to be 6 in all.


Sounds like a plan to me!!!

I usually add some juice to a pan when I foil, but if you're double foiling without a pan, a good Apple Juice Spray would be great !!

You're doing Great !!

Bear


----------



## donmanalla

Thanks for the help tried to send pics. on face book to smokingmeatforums.com don't know where they landed


----------



## redstripe101

How about a sauce recipe too, I can spot homemade bottles from a mile away. Thanks for the drippings suggestion too, got to try that. Great post.


----------



## Bearcarver

donmanalla said:


> Thanks for the help tried to send pics. on face book to smokingmeatforums.com don't know where they landed


Any time, Don!

Always glad to help.

Bear


Redstripe101 said:


> How about a sauce recipe too, I can spot homemade bottles from a mile away. Thanks for the drippings suggestion too, got to try that. Great post.


Thank You Sir!!

LOL----Actually I don't usually make sauce. There were too kinds on this one. Mrs Bear made one that's on the sweet side, because Bear Jr made the other one, and it's too hot for her. I like to use about 50% hers & 50% of his, and it's just right for me.

Works out Great that way!!

Bear


----------



## billybobblip

thanks bear sounds good I'm going to give it a try did you use the water pan in your mes


----------



## Bearcarver

Billybobblip said:


> thanks bear sounds good I'm going to give it a try did you use the water pan in your mes


My water pan is always in place, but it's just covered with foil, and empty. I haven't put any liquid in it for over 5 years. Water's not needed in a well insulated electric smoker like the MES, and there's plenty of humidity in there without adding any more. IMHO

Bear


----------



## krzdimond




----------



## Bearcarver

You can accomplish the same thing by waiting until the foil stage, like I did in this Smoke.

That way you will get that Great Meat Juice mixing with your Apple Juice foiling mix, yet you won't be adding any problem causing Humidity to the smoker. In the past, I tried water, Apple Juice, Beer, and other things in the water pan, and I got Zero benefit from it, but it affects the heating of the meat, and interferes with the smoke.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Years ago when I was smoking on my ECB I tried all sorts of combinations of juices, water, beer etc. All that does is create steam, which in my opinion does nothing for flavor. I eventually quit using the water pan all together.

Gary


----------



## drewed

Ok, so I may be "poking the bear," ( pun intended ) here but if you cook all the way to 200+ and safe cook temp for pork is 160.  Plus you will be over 160 for at least an hour, do we really need to worry about pushing bacteria into the meat with injections and temp probs?


----------



## Bearcarver

Drewed said:


> Ok, so I may be "poking the bear," ( pun intended ) here but if you cook all the way to 200+ and safe cook temp for pork is 160. Plus you will be over 160 for at least an hour, do we really need to worry about pushing bacteria into the meat with injections and temp probs?


Yes, The high heat will kill the bacteria, but no matter how hot it gets later, it won't kill the toxins that the Bacteria gave birth to earlier.

I'm sure others can explain it better, but that's my way to say it simply.

Good question though.

BTW: It's legal to Poke the Bear, as long as you do it nicely like you did.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## tatts4life

Ever since you directed me to this thread I wondered what it is that injecting the meat does other then introducing liquid to the meat. I use a combo of Apple juice, vinegar, worcestershire sauce , and I thing sugar and salt. Is there really any benefits or is there a way of introducing those flavored without having to inject?


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> Ever since you directed me to this thread I wondered what it is that injecting the meat does other then introducing liquid to the meat. I use a combo of Apple juice, vinegar, worcestershire sauce , and I thing sugar and salt. Is there really any benefits or is there a way of introducing those flavored without having to inject?


I'm sure there is to those who inject. I just don't do it because I often run temps too low to get it through the Danger zone in 4 hours, plus I like the meat flavor without a lot of other things.

That's why I wait until 3 hours in before I insert my Temp probe.

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

Bear, I figured as much. Tomorrow morning I'm smoking 25 pounds of butt and will do it without anything in the water pan.


----------



## Bearcarver

Krzdimond said:


> Bear, I figured as much. Tomorrow morning I'm smoking 25 pounds of butt and will do it without anything in the water pan.


That's Great !!

Don't let me miss your Butt Smoking Thread !!

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> 
> Don't let me miss your Butt Smoking Thread !!
> 
> Bear


Yeah, about that..... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/189970/10-pound-butt-for-pulled-pork-q-view


----------



## Bearcarver

Krzdimond said:


> Yeah, about that..... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/189970/10-pound-butt-for-pulled-pork-q-view


Got it---Thanks!

Bear


----------



## bigace

Hey Bear, well i'm going to attempt an 8lb Pork Butt on memorial day using your method!! i will let you all know how it turns out!! And i will be foiling it!! lol!!


----------



## gary s

Hey bigace, I'm in  keep us posted

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

bigace said:


> Hey Bear, well i'm going to attempt an 8lb Pork Butt on memorial day using your method!! i will let you all know how it turns out!! And i will be foiling it!! lol!!


That's Great, Bigace!!!

Be sure to give me a Heads up when you post it---I really hate to miss Great Smokes!!!

Bear


----------



## bigace

[ATTACHMENT=2082]WP_20150524_11_04_20_Pro.jpg (1,393k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Bearcarver

bigace said:


>


Looks Great, Bigace!!

Here it is:













WP_20150524_11_04_20_Pro.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ May 24, 2015






Bear


----------



## bigace

Thanks brother!! Just following your guide!!


----------



## bigace

[ATTACHMENT=2085][ATTACHMENT=2086]WP_20150524_16_30_34_Pro.jpg (1,209k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Bigace!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Now that's a moist Butt,  Good Job   Gunna be good

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Now that's a moist Butt,  Good Job   Gunna be good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I know I could go to 275° and get it done quicker, but I like to stretch it out long enough to give it a lot of nice light smoke before I pan it & cover it.

Once I foil it, I could go to 275°, but where's the fire??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kenosando

WP_20150525_005.jpg



__ kenosando
__ May 25, 2015


















WP_20150525_003.jpg



__ kenosando
__ May 25, 2015





Bear,
Followed your directions step-by-step, except I smoked two butts at once, took a total of 17 hours in my MES. I ended up with quite a bit of juices:












WP_20150525_18_41_47_Pro.jpg



__ kenosando
__ May 25, 2015





But, my oh my, that was the most tender and flavorful butt I've ever tasted
 this was my first attempt of a pork butt and I look forward to many more with the "Bear method"!


----------



## Bearcarver

kenosando said:


> Bear,
> Followed your directions step-by-step, except I smoked two butts at once, took a total of 17 hours in my MES. I ended up with quite a bit of juices:
> 
> But, my oh my, that was the most tender and flavorful butt I've ever tasted
> this was my first attempt of a pork butt and I look forward to many more with the "Bear method"!


Thank You Sir!!

You did an outstanding Job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the Great work!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Nice Looking Butt  Great Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## chef willie

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Sir!!
> 
> You did an outstanding Job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the Great work!!
> 
> Bear


Damn, John.....the legend just keeps growing, no?........<grin>.....hope all is well at the Bear Den....regards, Willie


----------



## valleypoboy

Someone please explain the "juices" here?!?!
Are you cooking the butt inside a pan or put a "catch pan" beneath it?
Do you then strain it somehow to remove large chunks of fat and or bark that fall in?
How long can you keep it?
How do you use it?


----------



## Bearcarver

valleypoboy said:


> Someone please explain the "juices" here?!?!
> Are you cooking the butt inside a pan or put a "catch pan" beneath it?
> Do you then strain it somehow to remove large chunks of fat and or bark that fall in?
> How long can you keep it?
> How do you use it?


All of my Step by Steps are explained right at the beginning:

The first page of this thread tells how I put the Butt in a pan at a certain point with added juice, and covered it for the rest of the smoke.

If you don't want to cover it, you can just keep the catch pan under it.

After the But is smoked, you dump the juices into a container, and then into the fridge. The fat will rise to the top & harden, so you can remove it. (Also shown in my first post in this thread)

You can keep the gel in the fridge a few days, or pour it into ice cube trays & freeze it.

I just like to add it to the pulled pork, and the gel turns into awesome Au jus when heated.

Bear


----------



## bigace

Put a foil pan under butt then slide the butt in the foil pan add 6oz of apple juice and cover with foil!! Then when butt is finished pour juices from foil pan into plastic container and refrigerate till next day then skim off fat!! The auju underneath is fantastic !!


----------



## tatts4life

I plan on buying a side smoker at some point this summer. I'll have to figure out a way to catch all the fat and tasty stuff. Right now my barrel shaped smoker has a nice drip pan. Maybe I'll repurpose that as my drip pan or some thing.


----------



## krboyd

Thank you will give it a go When the smoker is done


----------



## Bearcarver

KRBoyd said:


> Thank you will give it a go When the smoker is done


Always Glad to help.

Bear


Tatts4Life said:


> I plan on buying a side smoker at some point this summer. I'll have to figure out a way to catch all the fat and tasty stuff. Right now my barrel shaped smoker has a nice drip pan. Maybe I'll repurpose that as my drip pan or some thing.


One thing I should mention-----I guess it's because of my method with Prime Ribs, but there is never more than a Tablespoon in the pan after smoking a Prime Rib. I get plenty of Au Jus with a Pork Butt, but None with a Prime Rib, however the Prime Rib never needs Au Jus. It runs out while eating it.

Bear


----------



## pharmanimal

I am a newby on this forum (2nd post). I currently have 2 butts on a MES Bluetooth 40". Doing quite well, Thank You.  I am a retired pharmacist and would like to take a crack at explaining microorganism contamination.  First: All of the food we purchase id contaminated to some degree. The USDA and the FDA regulate every step of food production to keep this contamination to a safe level. When you get it home; you wash it, freeze it, refrigerate it, or cook it to keep safe. The 40' to 140' rule refers to the temperature zone where microorganisms multiply at the fastest rate. So if you got home with minimally contaminated meat and it is in the danger zone for too long, you now have possibly dangerous meat. However, you can kill all the microorganisms by cooking to the proper internal temp. Steaks and chops and fish: 145'; If this meat has been ground or it's surface penetrated (by probe, syringe, fork), it must be cooked to an internal temp of: 160'. Chicken and turkey: 165'.  As I stated at these temps all microorganisms will be killed, BUT cooking does nothing to the unsafe levels of toxins, poisons, and spores left behind by these organisms if your meat has been in the danger zone for to long. This can result in sickness or death.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pharmanimal said:


> I am a newby on this forum (2nd post). I currently have 2 butts on a MES Bluetooth 40". Doing quite well, Thank You.  I am a retired pharmacist and would like to take a crack at explaining microorganism contamination.  First: All of the food we purchase id contaminated to some degree. The USDA and the FDA regulate every step of food production to keep this contamination to a safe level. When you get it home; you wash it, freeze it, refrigerate it, or cook it to keep safe. The 40' to 140' rule refers to the temperature zone where microorganisms multiply at the fastest rate. So if you got home with minimally contaminated meat and it is in the danger zone for too long, you now have possibly dangerous meat. However, you can kill all the microorganisms by cooking to the proper internal temp. Steaks and chops and fish: 145'; If this meat has been ground or it's surface penetrated (by probe, syringe, fork), it must be cooked to an internal temp of: 160'. Chicken and turkey: 165'.  As I stated at these temps all microorganisms will be killed, BUT cooking does nothing to the unsafe levels of toxins, poisons, and spores left behind by these organisms if your meat has been in the danger zone for to long. This can result in sickness or death.


Well said Pharm!!

That's what I tell people when they ask, because that's what the expert safety guys on this forum taught me & what they pointed out on USDA & FDA web sites.

I might not put it as coherently as you did here, but I agree with everything you said.

Now finish those Butts & take pictures & start a New Thread to show us how you did. We love Qview Pics.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

Here is another success on the Pork Butt directions.

My link to the whole story.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200814/pork-butt-on-mes-10-pounds-of-goodness

Thanks for the insight.

Larry













IMG_20150531_064047192.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jun 1, 2015


















IMG_20150531_125119810.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jun 1, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice looking Pork   Good Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice looking Pork   Good Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Now that is one nice looking Butt   Great job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## strongtree

Great step by step. Thanks. I plan smoking a Boston Butt for July 4.
Do you think anything in your instructions would change using my off set smoker. I can dial in temps pretty well. Not sure if cooking time would change much.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Strongtree!!!

Nothing I can think of---If you use the same temps, the time should be similar, but every hunk of meat is different.

We never put water in our Water Pans in MES Smokers. I don't know if you should or shouldn't in your Offset Smoker.

I'll be watching for it.

Bear


----------



## tatts4life

Gonna be cooking a butt tomorrow. I'm gonna try following most of the steps you listed. The only one I'm not gonna mess with is starting at so low a temp. I'll probably start around 240. Since this is a cook for Saturday I'll be able to mess around and see exactly how long it will take for me to cook. Never thought about saving the juices and fat. Can't wait to see what those will taste like.


----------



## strongtree

LOOKING FORWARD TO TRYING OUT THIS METHOD ON JULY 4TH.!

I have a 9 3/4 pound Pork Shoulder and will season it up tomorrow.

STEP BY STEP.

I I will post pics. lol

Alll the best to all you Carnivores and Smoke Huffers!

Have a great, tasty and safe Independence Day!


----------



## psax88

Hey Bear I have a question...when you foil the butt in the pan, how do you go about keeping the probe in the meat? Do you poke it through the top of the foil or do you like run the wire off the side of the pan and wrap the foil over it? I just got a Maverick ET-733 and I'm trying it for the first time this weekend so I've never done this whole probing thing.


----------



## smokin218r

Awesome job Bear!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wish I had joined before last Aug. when I did some butts.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well, learning is most of the fun!


----------



## Bearcarver

psax88 said:


> Hey Bear I have a question...when you foil the butt in the pan, how do you go about keeping the probe in the meat? Do you poke it through the top of the foil or do you like run the wire off the side of the pan and wrap the foil over it? I just got a Maverick ET-733 and I'm trying it for the first time this weekend so I've never done this whole probing thing.


I've done that both ways you mentioned.

Sticking it through the foil makes it hard to judge where the center is. I found angling the probe from the side to center in a way that the cable end isn't so far away from the pan. Then laying the doubled foil over the Butt, and tucking all 4 sides of the foil up under the lip of the pan real good works best.

Be careful not to move the probe in or out while you're doing that.  Be gentle!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> Gonna be cooking a butt tomorrow. I'm gonna try following most of the steps you listed. The only one I'm not gonna mess with is starting at so low a temp. I'll probably start around 240. Since this is a cook for Saturday I'll be able to mess around and see exactly how long it will take for me to cook. Never thought about saving the juices and fat. Can't wait to see what those will taste like.


Nothing wrong with 240° on a Butt, or 250° or 260°.

I only do it lower to give it more time to suck up some of my light Hickory Smoke.

Don't forget the View!!

Bear


STRONGTREE said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO TRYING OUT THIS METHOD ON JULY 4TH.!
> 
> I have a 9 3/4 pound Pork Shoulder and will season it up tomorrow.
> 
> STEP BY STEP.
> 
> I I will post pics. lol
> 
> Alll the best to all you Carnivores and Smoke Huffers!
> 
> Have a great, tasty and safe Independence Day!


Wow!!   That's a Big Butt you got !!

Don't let me miss your Post !!

And Have a Great 4TH !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin218R said:


> Awesome job Bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had joined before last Aug. when I did some butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, learning is most of the fun!


Thank You Smokin!!

And Thanks for the Point!!

Bear


----------



## tatts4life

So things have been going good and without any huge hiccups other then misplacing my thermometers. That is until just a few minutes ago. What I normally do during the last 20 degrees of cooking is SPRAY a vinegar, lemon, and cayenne mix every so often. I was planning on saving the dripping like you do Bear. But just a few minutes ago I went and did an idiot thing. Instead of squeezing the bottle I went and unscrewed the top and accidentally dumped some of it over my meat. While it won't ruin the meat. There's a good chance it will ruin the drippings which sucks because I've never tried saving any of it to try as a dip.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> So things have been going good and without any huge hiccups other then misplacing my thermometers. That is until just a few minutes ago. What I normally do during the last 20 degrees of cooking is SPRAY a vinegar, lemon, and cayenne mix every so often. I was planning on saving the dripping like you do Bear. But just a few minutes ago I went and did an idiot thing. Instead of squeezing the bottle I went and unscrewed the top and accidentally dumped some of it over my meat. While it won't ruin the meat. There's a good chance it will ruin the drippings which sucks because I've never tried saving any of it to try as a dip.


Oh No!!!

Did that much spill out??

If it was't way too much, I'd try saving it & separating it anyway. If it's too strong, it'll still be good practice for next time.

It's not usually used as a dip, but rather added back to the meat (Minus the fat) when you heat it up. Maybe you could just add a little, if it's a little strong.

Bear


----------



## tatts4life

I tried a little bit and surprisingly the dripping were not that bad. A little salty for some reason. But it was not spicy like I feared. I'll see how it tastes when I remove the remaining fat. I'll post the pictures I took tomorrow. As for cooking time meat went in around 9, after searching everywhere for the thermometer, and finished around 5:30-6. Meat made it out of the danger zone before the 3 hour mark so things were fine.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> I tried a little bit and surprisingly the dripping were not that bad. A little salty for some reason. But it was not spicy like I feared. I'll see how it tastes when I remove the remaining fat. I'll post the pictures I took tomorrow. As for cooking time meat went in around 9, after searching everywhere for the thermometer, and finished around 5:30-6. Meat made it out of the danger zone before the 3 hour mark so things were fine.


Sounds Great !!

As for that Au Jus, do like I do---Just heat enough meat in a bowl in the Nukulater for one or 2 Sammies at a time, and add just a little juice at a time & taste test it.

I do it that way all the time, even without any problems.

Bear


----------



## bigace

WP_20150704_009.jpg



__ bigace
__ Jul 4, 2015





Pork butt thanks to Bear's,Step by step!!


----------



## bigace

V__C40C.JPG



__ bigace
__ Jul 4, 2015


----------



## bigace

WP_20150704_010.jpg



__ bigace
__ Jul 4, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job Bigace!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking Butt-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you had Great Success!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tatts4life

So Saturday was a HUGE success. Everybody was saying that this was the best they ever had. The only difference from what I've done and what you talk about doing is wrapping my meat near the end and adding the awesome dripping back in the next day. I never thought about adding in the drippings. Also since my smoker has is small and has a stupid shape I can't add a pan for the meat to sit in so I put some in foil and wrap it.

Here's what it looked like going into my crappy smoker, I REALLY want to get a side smoker.












image.jpg



__ tatts4life
__ Jul 8, 2015






Near the end I flipped it so that I could spray the bottom half with my mix since I started with the fat/ skin side up.












image.jpg



__ tatts4life
__ Jul 8, 2015





Here's how it looked when it came out. The meat practically fell apart in my hands.












image.jpg



__ tatts4life
__ Jul 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ tatts4life
__ Jul 8, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice Pulled Pork

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> Gonna be cooking a butt tomorrow. I'm gonna try following most of the steps you listed. The only one I'm not gonna mess with is starting at so low a temp. I'll probably start around 240. Since this is a cook for Saturday I'll be able to mess around and see exactly how long it will take for me to cook. Never thought about saving the juices and fat. Can't wait to see what those will taste like.





Tatts4Life said:


> So Saturday was a HUGE success. Everybody was saying that this was the best they ever had. The only difference from what I've done and what you talk about doing is wrapping my meat near the end and adding the awesome dripping back in the next day. I never thought about adding in the drippings. Also since my smoker is small and has a stupid shape I can't add a pan for the meat to sit in so I put some in foil and wrap it.
> 
> Here's how it looked when it came out. The meat practically fell apart in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tatts4life
> __ Jul 8, 2015


Looks Real Good, Chris!!

Glad it worked good for you!!

Bear


----------



## jasonb

Can you follow the same instructions with a traditional wood or charcoal smoker?


----------



## mummel

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> 
> *I never probe a big hunk of whole meat before it's been in my smoker for at least 3 hours. That way the Nasties on the outside were killed, and can't be driven into the meat by the probe.*
> 
> *I don't know anything about a gasser, but if you can do the same temps & times as I did, I wouldn't change anything.*
> 
> *Bear*


I know the USDA has it's regs, but I'm not worried about the probe issue.  I've probed all my meats right at the start, no issues.  I will continue to do this until the Grim comes for me again.  One thing though, I do clean my probes well after each use.


----------



## mummel

image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 9, 2015






Wow this one looks great, well done.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jasonb said:


> Can you follow the same instructions with a traditional wood or charcoal smoker?


Sure!!

It doesn't have to be exactly like I did it in this Step by Step, but you could use the same instructions, as long as you can maintain pretty much the same Smoker Temp. Higher temps would be quicker, but putting a Meat Temp Probe in after the first 3 hours would keep you out of trouble. Go by Internal Temp---Not Time.

Bear


----------



## gary s

My 2 cents worth     I know Bear uses a MES (as do a lot of members)  I have taken his Step by Steps and done then on my RF I have followed his directions pretty darn close and everything I have done comes out great. The probe issue is  totally a mute point with me since I don't use any type of probes. I will check my meat near the end to get an idea of where I am, using an instant read..  Bear has spent a lot of time and trial and err to document his Step by Steps,   These are tried and true methods that work. Like anything you can tweak them to your own taste, but I wouldn't stray to much.

Off my Soap Box now

Gary


----------



## mummel

I'm thinking about trying foil on my next butt.  Once foiled and you insert the probe, how do you seal the hole?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I'm thinking about trying foil on my next butt.  Once foiled and you insert the probe, how do you seal the hole?


I cover mine with the probe already in, and tuck the foil under the 4 sides. 

No holes to seal.

Bear


----------



## mummel

So you foil in your kitchen, insert your Mav probe, but then how do you snake it through your MES vent again without burning yourself or worrying about the Mav jack touching something hot?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> So you foil in your kitchen, insert your Mav probe, but then how do you snake it through your MES vent again without burning yourself or worrying about the Mav jack touching something hot?


LOL---No,

I don't remove it from the smoker & bring it in.

The Probe is already in the Roast at an angle so it isn't sticking out of the roast much. 

I take the folded, Double Foil out to the smoker, open the door, and reach in above the roast (centered).

Then I drop it straight down, shape the foil around the Roast, and tuck the foil up under all 4 sides of the Foil Pan.

If you try to stick the probe through the foil, it's hard to tell when the tip is in the Center of the Roast.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Ah got it.  You're using foil pans.  Makes sense.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Looks good John.

I borrowed some of your ideas yesterday on my new MES 30 and mine turned out real good.  I've tried using a foil pan (without success).  The tinfoil pan I used was pretty heavy duty--maybe too heavy duty--and I had a lot of temp problems with it.  Maybe I need a light pan??








Thanks

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks good John.
> 
> I borrowed some of your ideas yesterday on my new MES 30 and mine turned out real good.  I've tried using a foil pan (without success).  The tinfoil pan I used was pretty heavy duty--maybe too heavy duty--and I had a lot of temp problems with it.  Maybe I need a light pan??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

This Step by Step is pretty old, before I started using a wire cooling rack under the meat in the pan.

That allows the smoke to get around the whole roast, and the meat doesn't sit in the juices.

You might want to try that. It shouldn't matter how heavy the pan is.

Like I have this with a Chucky:

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1558.jpg.html

Thanks Again, 

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

looks great. but why is it a bad thing to have the meat probed at the beginning of cooking and just leaving it in the whole time?


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingEarL said:


> looks great. but why is it a bad thing to have the meat probed at the beginning of cooking and just leaving it in the whole time?


Thank You Earl !!

If you inject or probe a whole piece of meat, it has to be treated like Ground Beef, which means you have to take it from 40° to 140° IT in no longer than 4 hours. If you put a probe in it or inject it before  it's been cooking for awhile (I wait 3 hours), you take the chance of pushing bacteria from the outside of the meat into the center. If you wait to insert the probe, the bacteria on the outside will be killed before you push the probe in.

I know you would think it would kill the bacteria in the center later in the smoke when you take it to 200°, and it does, but it may not kill the Toxins that are heat resistant.

Bear


----------



## mori55

I have a question , I'm doing my first Boston butt. The smallest I could find was 9.7 lbs. 
  How long should I figure per pound ? I really want to use your instructions but now it's kinda screwed up because of the weight. 
  Also is the fat cap up when smoking ? 
Any help would be appreciated would like to eat around 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Bearcarver

mori55 said:


> I have a question , I'm doing my first Boston butt. The smallest I could find was 9.7 lbs.
> How long should I figure per pound ? I really want to use your instructions but now it's kinda screwed up because of the weight.
> Also is the fat cap up when smoking ?
> Any help would be appreciated would like to eat around 4 in the afternoon.


That's really hard to say:

My 7 pounder in this thread took about 11 hours, using an average of 230° Smoker Temp.

If I was doing a 9.7 pounder, I'd go with a higher temp---At least 260°. If using an MES, might as well go with the Max of 275°.

It's still going to take at least 12 hours, so I would probably smoke it the day before, and stick it in the Fridge, until near time to eat---Then Heat it up.

You could also slice it in half the flat way, so instead of having a 5" thick roast, you would have 2 pieces about 2 1/2" thick, which would cut your time way down to maybe 10 hours with a Smoker temp of 240°. It's the thickness that takes time, not actually the weight.

Whatever you do, figure to get it done a couple hours early, because you can always wrap it in foil & towels in a dry cooler, and hold it hot for hours, if you have to.

Bear


----------



## smell smoke

I know this is a old post but just checked it out and have to say thanks for the info. Going to attempt to do a butt and a couple slab of ribs Saturday in my MES 40 (first time trying different items at the same time) and going to follow your procedure as much as I can.

 One question, you find it not necessary to inject the butt?

Thanks again for the great post.

Smell Smoke


----------



## Bearcarver

smell smoke said:


> I know this is a old post but just checked it out and have to say thanks for the info. Going to attempt to do a butt and a couple slab of ribs Saturday in my MES 40 (first time trying different items at the same time) and going to follow your procedure as much as I can.
> 
> One question, you find it not necessary to inject the butt?
> 
> Thanks again for the great post.
> 
> Smell Smoke


Thank You!!

This Step by Step was designed to help people forever, so I don't consider any of my Step by Steps as being "Old". Use them at will & comment any time.

I don't inject anything, but if I was to inject anything, a Butt would be the last thing I would inject.

It's just not necessary, and if you want added flavor, just save the foiling juices as I show in this thread, and add the Au Jus back to the pulled Pork as you consume it.

Bear


----------



## eljefesmoker

Hey Y'all,

First time poster, but i've been stalking these threads for a while.  Finally tried smoking an 8.5lb pork butt in my MES 30 yesterday, for the most part following bears instructions.

The results were INCREDIBLE!!

I used honey instead of mustard... I know it sounds crazy, but cooking at low temp didn't burn the honey and the bark was so good I can't put it into words.

I didn't get any pictures, but next time you can expect a Q View from me! 

So, really just wanted to say thank you to Bear for the excellent write up, and I look forward to posting here much more often!

Thanks guys, and nice to meet you!!


----------



## sirovenmitt

Ok Bear I will be trying this tomorrow. This will be the 1st thing I have ever tried to smoke and will be the 1st thing on my new Akorn. Your step by step is making me not as nervous but I still wondering if I can pull off a good one. I will post some pictures if I think things are going well.


----------



## Bearcarver

SirOvenMitt said:


> Ok Bear I will be trying this tomorrow. This will be the 1st thing I have ever tried to smoke and will be the 1st thing on my new Akorn. Your step by step is making me not as nervous but I still wondering if I can pull off a good one. I will post some pictures if I think things are going well.


You can do it--No sweat !!

Just follow my lead on this one, since it's your first. Later when you get the hang of it, you can make all the changes you want, if you want any.

Just be Patient, and hang in there.

Bear


----------



## smokephool

Thanks for the guide Bear, it was what I needed to get back into the smoke of things after many years away from the pit.  I did 2 bone in butts, one at 8, the other just over 8.5 lbs.  

I started at 2 am, and ended up pulling them at 5 pm, but they could have gone another hour to get to 200, and to tenderize a bit more.  The bones took just a slight amount of pressure to pull out.  

Still pulled great, and still had the family fighting over who would get the left overs.  

Before and afters!













july15 ppork.jpg



__ smokephool
__ Aug 16, 2015


















july15 ppork2.jpg



__ smokephool
__ Aug 16, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

smokephool said:


> Thanks for the guide Bear, it was what I needed to get back into the smoke of things after many years away from the pit. I did 2 bone in butts, one at 8, the other just over 8.5 lbs.
> 
> I started at 2 am, and ended up pulling them at 5 pm, but they could have gone another hour to get to 200, and to tenderize a bit more. The bones took just a slight amount of pressure to pull out.
> 
> Still pulled great, and still had the family fighting over who would get the left overs.
> 
> Before and afters!


Nice Job, Will !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That Bark looks outstanding!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm Real glad you like my Step by Steps.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you need them in a hurry, they're at the bottom of all my posts.

Bear


----------



## tatts4life

Hey Bear have you ever had your shoulders sit longer then a day with the rub on?


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> Hey Bear have you ever had your shoulders sit longer then a day with the rub on?


No I haven't, but I don't think it would really hurt if you had to for some reason.

I usually put the rub on between 3 hours before up to over night.

Bear


----------



## tatts4life

Thanks for answering I was just curious. I usually put mine on sometimes up to 12 hours ahead of time me. I'm gonna cook some this Friday and might try putting some on Wednesday. I doubt it will do anything having that additional time. But I'll be too busy Thursday to be able to mess with the meat so I'm gonna add my rub Wednesday night.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tatts4Life said:


> Thanks for answering I was just curious. I usually put mine on sometimes up to 12 hours ahead of time me. I'm gonna cook some this Friday and might try putting some on Wednesday. I doubt it will do anything having that additional time. But I'll be too busy Thursday to be able to mess with the meat so I'm gonna add my rub Wednesday night.


I know some guys don't want to put their rub on more than 3 hours ahead of smoking.

However I often do mine 12 to 15 hours ahead, and I don't see anything changing much from 15 hours to 36 hours.

Go for it.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Hard to beat pulled pork, Pulled my last bag out of the freezer yesterday  A very tasty supper

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hard to beat pulled pork, Pulled my last bag out of the freezer yesterday  A very tasty supper
> 
> Gary


I'm betting that stock will be replenished very shortly.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I'm doing 2 X 7-8lb butts this weekend for a block party.  Cant wait!!


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> I'm betting that stock will be replenished very shortly.
> 
> Bear


Yep,  Now I throw on an extra butt, and divide it up into several packages, vac seal and in the freezer for emergencies

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Yep,  Now I throw on an extra butt, and divide it up into several packages, vac seal and in the freezer for emergencies
> 
> Gary


Gotta have Pulled Pork in Freezer for Emergencies!!!

Bear


----------



## yavin17

Bear - I forgot to mention that I used your step-by-step for Pulled Pork to cook for my family reunion about a month ago.  I cooked 3 butts in total on my MES 30.  The only difference is that I did mine from 6 PM to 6 AM with a few early morning wake ups to wrap.  I kept them in a well wrapped cooler for most of the day and they didn't require any reheating before we ate.

I'm still getting comments from family about how good it was.













2015-07-16%2020.10.10.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


















2015-07-17%2008.36.33.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


















2015-07-17%2018.16.09.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


















75cc749c-fbee-4293-931c-39b635072904.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


















2015-07-18%2002.32.05.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


















2015-07-18%2018.37.21.jpg



__ yavin17
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Yavin17 said:


> Bear - I forgot to mention that I used your step-by-step for Pulled Pork to cook for my family reunion about a month ago.  I cooked 3 butts in total on my MES 30.  The only difference is that I did mine from 6 PM to 6 AM with a few early morning wake ups to wrap.  I kept them in a well wrapped cooler for most of the day and they didn't require any reheating before we ate.
> 
> I'm still getting comments from family about how good it was.


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel

Love it.


----------



## remsr

I have done lots of butts always two at a time because that's the way they come from Sam's Club. I always inject them usually with southern comfort, cherry juice and fine ground rub mixed to gather then I rub them with olive oil and rub with grub rub and a spicy sweet  rub then I wrap it in cling wrap and rest in in the refrigerator for a day or so. the other one I do the same with an injection of Dixie sauce mixed with fine ground rub and a spicy rub on the out side. In the morning of the smoking I remove them from the refrigerator and let them come up to room temp while I get the 22 1/2 WSM going. I unwrap the buts give them one last coat of rub each and put them on the top gril at 225 degrees I smoke them heavy with a mix of cherry and hickory or pecan until they hit 160 then I put them in foil pans with a 1/4 inch of injection juice and a 1/4 cup of brown sugar, cover them with foil and transfer them to my masterbuilt 40 that has been preheated to 225. I remove them when they hit 205 and not a degree befor. I then dubble wrap them in foil and put them in a cooler packed with towls until the next day. They are still warm the next day. The juices I save and refrigerate to separate the fat. The jucies are mixed back into the pork after pulling or chopping. Extremely tender, jucy and tasty. The WSM does somethings that the MSB can't do smoke rings and the added taste of charcoal.


----------



## remsr

image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Oct 2, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7

Bear this is a great step by step, just like a lot of your posts are! I used this one yesterday as my guide for my 1st pulled pork. Thank you very much for doing things like this to help us newer members out! I will be trying some of your other step by steps next.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236261/my-first-pulled-pork-and-first-q-view-post#post_1473012


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Tom!!

I Appreciate the comment, and I'm real glad it worked good for you!!

Bear


----------



## cliffking

DSC00002 (2).JPG



__ cliffking
__ Dec 28, 2015


















DSC00001 (2).JPG



__ cliffking
__ Dec 28, 2015






first time i used your step by step, i will be looking at the rest after the way these two turned out thanks bear


----------



## mummel

Made a pork butt for Christmas.  Bear's SBS got me started too.  Turned out GREAT!  No dry brining this time.  Rubbed and smoked to 203F.  Let it rest for 1.5 hours.


----------



## dougydiesel

I'll be following this for my first venture into smoking next weekend! Looks amazing!!


----------



## Bearcarver

dougydiesel said:


> I'll be following this for my first venture into smoking next weekend! Looks amazing!!


Thank You Dougy!!

You'll Love It !!

Bear


----------



## texfinn

Tried this first time yesterday and sure turned out great. 

Took a bit longer than I expected, and I hit a bit of time crunch, so I took it out at 200 and put it in cooler. It sat there for almost two hours while making a trip to the DFW airport and back to pick up my daughter and her fiancee. 

Pulled it apart right after we got home and everybody absolutely loved. Did tacos, put it on hoagie buns etc. etc. Fun New Year's Eve, for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver

TexFinn said:


> Tried this first time yesterday and sure turned out great.
> 
> Took a bit longer than I expected, and I hit a bit of time crunch, so I took it out at 200 and put it in cooler. It sat there for almost two hours while making a trip to the DFW airport and back to pick up my daughter and her fiancee.
> 
> Pulled it apart right after we got home and everybody absolutely loved. Did tacos, put it on hoagie buns etc. etc. Fun New Year's Eve, for sure.


I just now noticed your comment, TexFinn, and I Thank You!!

Glad you all liked it !!

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Bear, I'm going to branch out and smoke a pork shoulder this weekend, so thanks for all this info and step and step!  I didn't know about waiting before inserting the meat thermometer, so I'll be doing that from now on.

So far, I've smoked several chickens, wings, and a few hams in my MES, and now ready for the big time!  I figure I'll try a brisket in February.

We have a friend coming over Sunday, so I figure I'll smoke the shoulder Saturday (and eat some, you know, to make sure it's good) and then store it in the fridge for Sunday.  My other option would be to start much later Saturday, smoke until maybe midnight, and then move it to the oven?

If I go with my first option (smoke all day Saturday, then fridge), would I just reheat it in the oven Sunday?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> Bear, I'm going to branch out and smoke a pork shoulder this weekend, so thanks for all this info and step and step!  I didn't know about waiting before inserting the meat thermometer, so I'll be doing that from now on.
> 
> So far, I've smoked several chickens, wings, and a few hams in my MES, and now ready for the big time!  I figure I'll try a brisket in February.
> 
> We have a friend coming over Sunday, so I figure I'll smoke the shoulder Saturday (and eat some, you know, to make sure it's good) and then store it in the fridge for Sunday.  My other option would be to start much later Saturday, smoke until maybe midnight, and then move it to the oven?
> 
> If I go with my first option (smoke all day Saturday, then fridge), would I just reheat it in the oven Sunday?
> 
> Thanks again!


Sounds like a Great Plan---I like your first one better.

There's a lot of ways to reheat:

For small amounts at a time, I like to Nuke what I need.

For large amounts, I like to spread it out in a pan & heat it in the oven. Then move it to the Crock Pot or to a Warming Tray to keep it warm for serving.

Save the juices, de-fat it & add it to the Pulled Pork when you heat it.

Bear


----------



## travisty

Bear, Great tip on refrigerating the drippings. I now do this every time, then as you mentioned, skim off the fat the next day. what i like to do is Vac seal it and freeze it, then i can use it for other recipes and cooks, or to moisten up other smoked meats. I recently used a pouch of it to cook a butt in a regular crock pot, and it tasted pretty darn close to a fully smoked one.


----------



## remsr

I use to finish my butts and brisket in the oven in the house before I got my Electric smoker. Just makes things easier I know it's not the true way to smoke but it tastes as good as if I did it the old conventional way. I have Texas neighbors with kids attending Balor university who tell me they have not found better ribs, butts and brisket then mine. Actually I have a cousin in Mississippi that has one of those huge stick burners that he pulls behind a truck that turns out really goog products I think better than mine.


----------



## remsr

Never thought of using the juices in other recipes I always put it right back in the pulled or chopped pork. 
Great idea, I can think of lots of dishes that would benefit from those juices. 
Thanks!
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

Travisty said:


> Bear, Great tip on refrigerating the drippings. I now do this every time, then as you mentioned, skim off the fat the next day. what i like to do is Vac seal it and freeze it, then i can use it for other recipes and cooks, or to moisten up other smoked meats. I recently used a pouch of it to cook a butt in a regular crock pot, and it tasted pretty darn close to a fully smoked one.


Here's another one you may be interested in:

Sometimes I pour leftover Au Jus (from drippings) into ice cube trays. Then freeze it. Then remove the cubes from the trays, and put them in Ziplocks.

That way when I need some, I can remove the bag from the freezer, take out what I need, Zip it back up & put it back in the freezer.

Here's a link to the whole process I use:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104790/au-jus-leftovers

Au Jus ready for freezing into cubes for future use:













1397405096505.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 13, 2014






Bear


----------



## frankiebigboy1

Bear,
Have you ever tried adding root beer as the liquid when you foil the butt? Have seen recipes for slow cooker butt with root beer and wondering if you or anyone has done this.
Thanks, Frankie


----------



## Bearcarver

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Bear,
> Have you ever tried adding root beer as the liquid when you foil the butt? Have seen recipes for slow cooker butt with root beer and wondering if you or anyone has done this.
> Thanks, Frankie


I love Root Beer, but I tried it on a Butt once, and I found it too sweet.

Have tried Dr Pepper, and that wasn't too bad, even though I don't care for drinking it.

However, for Pork I like Apple Juice Best.

Bear


----------



## frankiebigboy1

Thanks Bear, I'll stick with your recommendation of apple  juice.
Frankie


----------



## 3toad

I'm trying this today using Jeff's recipe for rub. I got a little bit later start, but we eat later anyway. So far so good!


----------



## Bearcarver

3TOAD said:


> I'm trying this today using Jeff's recipe for rub. I got a little bit later start, but we eat later anyway. So far so good!


That's Great----Better Late than Never!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Thanks Bear, I'll stick with your recommendation of apple juice.
> Frankie


You can always try Root Beer, and things like that.

I just gave you my thoughts on the things I tried.

You could easily disagree.

Bear


----------



## frankiebigboy1

Bear, I tried your step by step method for pulled pork this Saturday with the Apple juice and it turned out perfect! The addition of the juices minus the fat made the meat even more juicy and favorable. Being in Florida, and having mangoes in the freezer, I made mango BBQ sauce to put on the pulled pork....wonderful combination of flavors.
Thanks again for your great step by step methods. They have worked perfectly every time for my first attempt at everything I have smoked.


----------



## Bearcarver

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Bear, I tried your step by step method for pulled pork this Saturday with the Apple juice and it turned out perfect! The addition of the juices minus the fat made the meat even more juicy and favorable. Being in Florida, and having mangoes in the freezer, I made mango BBQ sauce to put on the pulled pork....wonderful combination of flavors.
> Thanks again for your great step by step methods. They have worked perfectly every time for my first attempt at everything I have smoked.


That's Great, Frankie!!!

That's what I like to hear!

That's why I made my Step by Steps----I know how hard it is to Smoke something for the first time, and my information helps with the confidence needed to try something new.

Keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## deuce

Bearcarver said:


> Here's another one you may be interested in:
> 
> Sometimes I pour leftover Au Jus (from drippings) into ice cube trays. Then freeze it. Then remove the cubes from the trays, and put them in Ziplocks.
> 
> That way when I need some, I can remove the bag from the freezer, take out what I need, Zip it back up & put it back in the freezer.
> 
> Here's a link to the whole process I use:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104790/au-jus-leftovers
> 
> Au Jus ready for freezing into cubes for future use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1397405096505.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paulmart
> __ Apr 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Now this is an awesome idea!! I'm thinking one of these ice cubes dropped into a Sunday morning bloody mary would be pretty darn good too!


----------



## Bearcarver

Deuce said:


> Now this is an awesome idea!! I'm thinking one of these ice cubes dropped into a Sunday morning bloody mary would be pretty darn good too!


LOL---I've heard that suggested once before, and you're probably right.

Bear


----------



## mrkl

Thanks a lot for this step by step! I got my MES 30" as a gift friday,seasoned it asap, and started smoking Saturday morning. I used this step by step to produce some smokey goodness. Each guest had seconds (even the women) and some took some home. I did it in 55 degree weather.My fear was that I wouldn't get to your heats in time so I started at 225-230. I was wrong, that thing can keep some heat!I got to 148 around noon. So I pulled the heat back a bit to line up with your time. After that it was smooth sailing. I used apple and JD whiskey barrel chips. Thanks again!!


----------



## Bearcarver

MrKL said:


> Thanks a lot for this step by step! I got my MES 30" as a gift friday,seasoned it asap, and started smoking Saturday morning. I used this step by step to produce some smokey goodness. Each guest had seconds (even the women) and some took some home. I did it in 55 degree weather.My fear was that I wouldn't get to your heats in time so I started at 225-230. I was wrong, that thing can keep some heat!I got to 148 around noon. So I pulled the heat back a bit to line up with your time. After that it was smooth sailing. I used apple and JD whiskey barrel chips. Thanks again!!


Thank You Mr KL !!!

I'm honored that my Step by Step Thread was your Very First Post !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm also real glad everybody there enjoyed your success!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Since you're new----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and please stop in at Roll Call & introduce yourself, so everybody has a chance to Welcome you properly.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Another great SBS that snuck past me !   Very nice as per usual Bear !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dogwalker

Looks great!  Life has pulled me away from the smoker for quite a while, but I'm hoping it'll settle down soon and I'll get back to using some of Bear's recipes!  They've done great for me in the past, that's for sure!


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Another great SBS that snuck past me ! Very nice as per usual Bear !


Thank You Justin!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> Looks great!  Life has pulled me away from the smoker for quite a while, but I'm hoping it'll settle down soon and I'll get back to using some of Bear's recipes!  They've done great for me in the past, that's for sure!


Thank You Kerry!!

Good to see you!!!

Bear


----------



## desertsubi

I'm using this post as a guide for my first Boston butt. I just probed after 4 hours and I'm at exactly 135° guess I'm on target lol.  Is going to be a late night but so much fun

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcouitt

Looks great Bear! Thanks for the tutorial also.


----------



## Bearcarver

desertsubi said:


> I'm using this post as a guide for my first Boston butt. I just probed after 4 hours and I'm at exactly 135° guess I'm on target lol. Is going to be a late night but so much fun
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So how was it??  Probably not up yet, after that long night.

Bear


----------



## desertsubi

Bearcarver said:


> Glad to hear that !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how was it??  Probably not up yet, after that long night.
> 
> Bear


I didnt get to sleep till 6AM.. haha, oh well I am up now.  it was pretty good I have the wife picking up Hawaiian rolls from work right now then its chow time.  I froze two quart bags of it and two more are in the fridge for today.  I ended up using JJ's finishing sauce I liked the sweet flavor.  Unfortunately I have no photos, I just wanted to cook yesterday.


----------



## Bearcarver

desertsubi said:


> I didnt get to sleep till 6AM.. haha, oh well I am up now.  it was pretty good I have the wife picking up Hawaiian rolls from work right now then its chow time.  I froze two quart bags of it and two more are in the fridge for today.  I ended up using JJ's finishing sauce I liked the sweet flavor.  Unfortunately I have no photos, I just wanted to cook yesterday.


Sounds Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you liked it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Probably would have had trouble aiming your camera with your eyes closed, anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## desertsubi

It started as a 6lb Boston butt, its now down to two small quart sized bags as me and the wife are both going through it like its nothing.  I figured we might get through two small sandwich bags then wait a few weeks before more, but shes having me defrost the rest right now lol...


----------



## chef k-dude

Nice looking eats BC.

How does that window look after you start smoking? The glass on my MES becomes mostly useless once the smoke rolls...even with the light. That's a real tidy unit you keep there.


----------



## Bearcarver

desertsubi said:


> It started as a 6lb Boston butt, its now down to two small quart sized bags as me and the wife are both going through it like its nothing.  I figured we might get through two small sandwich bags then wait a few weeks before more, but shes having me defrost the rest right now lol...


That's Great !!!

Yup---A 6 pound Butt doesn't last long around here either!

Glad she likes it too!

Bear


Chef K-Dude said:


> Nice looking eats BC.
> 
> How does that window look after you start smoking? The glass on my MES becomes mostly useless once the smoke rolls...even with the light. That's a real tidy unit you keep there.


Thank You Chef K !!!

No trouble seeing through, except when the inside gets all steamed up from Humidity.

Easy to clean if you do it before or after each smoke. I do it before.

I never bother with the light.

Bear


----------



## gary s

desertsubi said:


> It started as a 6lb Boston butt, its now down to two small quart sized bags as me and the wife are both going through it like its nothing.  I figured we might get through two small sandwich bags then wait a few weeks before more, but shes having me defrost the rest right now lol...


Yeah, that's why Sam's sells them 2 to a package.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Yeah, that's why Sam's sells them 2 to a package.
> 
> Gary


LOL----Every now & then somebody will post, "I just got a 20 pound Pork Butt at This or That store".

I tell them there will more than likely be two Butts in that pack. That's usually the case.

Bear


----------



## mrkl

Bear,
 Thanks for the welcome. I'm really enjoying this forum. All the knowledge and the attempts to challenge past practices to get the perfect piece of meat is awesome. 

I have a 6 and 7 pounder that I want to smoke in my MES 30" this weekend. Your step by step helped a lot and I plan to do the same this time. Should I adjust the temp (go higher) for two butts to stay in the same time frame? Or should I plan ahead and extend my cooking time (get up earlier)? I would like it to get done around 5 or 6 pm. If this has been addressed already and you have a link to another post, feel free to post it. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bearcarver

MrKL said:


> Bear,
> Thanks for the welcome. I'm really enjoying this forum. All the knowledge and the attempts to challenge past practices to get the perfect piece of meat is awesome.
> 
> I have a 6 and 7 pounder that I want to smoke in my MES 30" this weekend. Your step by step helped a lot and I plan to do the same this time. Should I adjust the temp (go higher) for two butts to stay in the same time frame? Or should I plan ahead and extend my cooking time (get up earlier)? I would like it to get done around 5 or 6 pm. If this has been addressed already and you have a link to another post, feel free to post it.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I would probably start it a half hour earlier. If your first one was about 6 or 7 pounds, the only difference with doing a 6 and a 7 pounder together would be the beginning of the smoke, because you're fighting twice as much cold meat. Once that meat warms up, it goes by the thickness, and two 6 pounders aren't any thicker than one 6 pounder.

Hope that makes sense.

Bear


----------



## mrkl

Bearcarver said:


> I would probably start it a half hour earlier. If your first one was about 6 or 7 pounds, the only difference with doing a 6 and a 7 pounder together would be the beginning of the smoke, because you're fighting twice as much cold meat. Once that meat warms up, it goes by the thickness, and two 6 pounders aren't any thicker than one 6 pounder.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Bear


It does. Thanks! The cold meat part was my concern. I wasn't sure how bad two would affect the temp rising in the smoker. I'll give it a go this weekend and let you know how it goes.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

MrKL said:


> It does. Thanks! The cold meat part was my concern. I wasn't sure how bad two would affect the temp rising in the smoker. I'll give it a go this weekend and let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'll add to explain better:

Even 3 butts 6 pounds each would theoretically only take 1/2 hour longer than One 6 pound Butt. That 1/2 hour being the first half hour fighting the cold meat.

The only other difference could be that there are no two butts the same, but that is just as true of one Butt, as it is of 3.

Bear


----------



## mrkl

Bearcarver said:


> I'll add to explain better:
> 
> Even 3 butts 6 pounds each would theoretically only take 1/2 hour longer than One 6 pound Butt. That 1/2 hour being the first half hour fighting the cold meat.
> 
> The only other difference could be that there are no two butts the same, but that is just as true of one Butt, as it is of 3.
> 
> Bear



Understood. 

Final question. In an MES 30", if they fit, would you suggest placing them side by side on the same rack, or remove 2 racks and stack (one on each rack)?


----------



## Bearcarver

MrKL said:


> Understood.
> 
> Final question. In an MES 30", if they fit, would you suggest placing them side by side on the same rack, or remove 2 racks and stack (one on each rack)?


If whatever I'm smoking fits on one rack, with still a couple inches between & around for heat & air to get by, I will always use Rack #2.

If I need to use 2, it will be #1 and #2.

If I need to use 3, it will be #1, #2, and #3.

This is when using an MES with 4 racks.  I never use the bottom rack.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Bear!  I'm going to smoke a pork shoulder this weekend.  I've had good results in the past, basically following your steps.  However, I've seen a few shows that say to either wet brine or inject the night before.

Have any of you guys tried injection?  Opinions on what to do the night before?  Dry rub?  Injection?  Both?  Or a wet brine?

As for the rub, I think I used Mike's Magic Dust last time and like it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> Bear!  I'm going to smoke a pork shoulder this weekend.  I've had good results in the past, basically following your steps.  However, I've seen a few shows that say to either wet brine or inject the night before.
> 
> Have any of you guys tried injection?  Opinions on what to do the night before?  Dry rub?  Injection?  Both?  Or a wet brine?
> 
> As for the rub, I think I used Mike's Magic Dust last time and like it.


I prefer to just coat with Yellow Mustard, and then coat with Rub, like in this Step by Step.

Butts don't need any injection, and I never felt the need for Brining a Butt either---They're loaded with fat to keep them moist, and the Rub gives plenty of flavor.

Others may differ, but that's my Opinion.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Ive done with or without mustard and see zero diffs.  I just save the mustard now and put on rub while the butt is still wet after being removed from the packaging.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Ive done with or without mustard and see zero diffs.  I just save the mustard now and put on rub while the butt is still wet after being removed from the packaging.


Right---I see no flavor difference either, but I find the Rub sticks to Mustard better than to just a Wet Butt.

Put some Mustard on your Butt sometime, and then go sit on the Beach---See what happens!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mummel

HAHAHA!


----------



## mikew999

Ready to smoke my first butt tomorrow. I am hoping to get a bark on the butt. I really like the bark! Does wrapping in foil during cooking or while resting do anything to the bark?


----------



## Bearcarver

MikeW999 said:


> Ready to smoke my first butt tomorrow. I am hoping to get a bark on the butt. I really like the bark! Does wrapping in foil during cooking or while resting do anything to the bark?


Yes, it will soften the Bark, but the Bark & the flavor will still be there.

Good Luck on your First Butt !!  It will be Great !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

You can take it out of the foil (Save the Juices) put it back on the smoker to firm up the bark

Gary


----------



## tatts4life

Bearcarver said:


> I prefer to just coat with Yellow Mustard, and then coat with Rub, like in this Step by Step.
> 
> Butts don't need any injection, and I never felt the need for Brining a Butt either---They're loaded with fat to keep them moist, and the Rub gives plenty of flavor.
> 
> Others may differ, but that's my Opinion.
> 
> Bear


I've never done the mustard thing because I thought it would add a flavor I wouldn't want to my meat. What I really need to do is see if there is any difference between an injected and non injected butt.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> You can take it out of the foil (Save the Juices) put it back on the smoker to firm up the bark
> 
> Gary


Absolutely!!

Bear


Tatts4Life said:


> I've never done the mustard thing because I thought it would add a flavor I wouldn't want to my meat. What I really need to do is see if there is any difference between an injected and non injected butt.


I promise that you will not taste the Yellow Mustard at all. It only helps the Rub stick fast.

An injection of something special might add some certain flavor you like, but I like the flavor of the Pork itself, along with the seasoned Bark.

I like to use low temps on my Butts, so it often takes longer than 4 hours to get to 140°, and Butts never need any extra moisture, so I never inject a Butt.

Bear


----------



## mikew999

And it is done. Don't mind saying, I am just a little impressed with myself. Thanks for all the advice. One mistake I made was buying a butt wrapped in cord. I should have removed it before I smoked it. When I cut it and pulled it off, it took a lot of the bark with it. The remaining bark is great! Lots of flavor. It also took longer than I expected, but will be great for dinner tomorrow. 













IMG_4533.JPG



__ mikew999
__ Jul 8, 2016


















IMG_4534.JPG



__ mikew999
__ Jul 8, 2016


















IMG_4535.JPG



__ mikew999
__ Jul 8, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

MikeW999 said:


> And it is done. Don't mind saying, I am just a little impressed with myself. Thanks for all the advice. One mistake I made was buying a butt wrapped in cord. I should have removed it before I smoked it. When I cut it and pulled it off, it took a lot of the bark with it. The remaining bark is great! Lots of flavor. It also took longer than I expected, but will be great for dinner tomorrow.


Looks Great Mike!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad it worked good for you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Bearcarver said:


> I prefer to just coat with Yellow Mustard, and then coat with Rub, like in this Step by Step.
> 
> Butts don't need any injection, and I never felt the need for Brining a Butt either---They're loaded with fat to keep them moist, and the Rub gives plenty of flavor.
> 
> Others may differ, but that's my Opinion.
> 
> Bear


I had two butts (cue laugh track), so I decided to inject one and not the other, just for comparison.  I used Mike's Magic Dust on each (I'd like to try different rubs sometime).  I would say that when I took them off the smoker and cut a piece off each, that the injected one tasted a bit better.

However, the next day?  No one could tell any difference between the two.  So it may have just been the pieces I cut off.

So, IMHO, it's probably not worth the effort to inject.  Both tasted excellent.

Now, as for the rub, I took the recipe for Mike's Magic Dust and cut back on the salt some, since my wife complains if food is too salty.  A coworker now buys something called John Henry's and loves it.  I love experimenting with rubbing my butts - wait, what?

Also, I waited a while longer before wrapping them in foil.  I was really torn between foiling or not, and finally, at the end of the stall, at around 175 or so, I decided to wrap them, and I took the foil off when they hit 190.  I let them cook to 203, and I will say the bark was really good.

Love to learn, though, so I'll keep trying!  This weekend, I'm going to cook some steaks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> *I had two butts (cue laugh track), *so I decided to inject one and not the other, just for comparison.  I used Mike's Magic Dust on each (I'd like to try different rubs sometime).  I would say that when I took them off the smoker and cut a piece off each, that the injected one tasted a bit better.
> 
> *However, the next day?  No one could tell any difference between the two.*  So it may have just been the pieces I cut off.
> 
> So, IMHO, it's probably not worth the effort to inject.  Both tasted excellent.
> 
> Now, as for the rub, I took the recipe for Mike's Magic Dust and cut back on the salt some, since my wife complains if food is too salty.  A coworker now buys something called John Henry's and loves it.  I love experimenting with rubbing my butts - wait, what?
> 
> Also, I waited a while longer before wrapping them in foil.  I was really torn between foiling or not, and finally, at the end of the stall, at around 175 or so, I decided to wrap them, and I took the foil off when they hit 190.  I let them cook to 203, and I will say the bark was really good.
> 
> Love to learn, though, so I'll keep trying!  This weekend, I'm going to cook some steaks!


Thank You for that report !!

Probably another reason I don't bother injecting----Most of my consumption is in the Leftover Stage.

LOL---"You had two butts"?  I think The way I used to hear it said was "That guy talks like a man with two Butts!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (Had to be there)

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Bear, you just made me laugh out loud!  I'm working from home today, so my dogs are wondering what's wrong with me.  :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> Bear, you just made me laugh out loud!  I'm working from home today, so my dogs are wondering what's wrong with me.  :-)


That's Great----That makes us all even:

You made me laugh.

Then I made you laugh.

Then you made your Dogs laugh!!!

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Going to give this recipe another try today.  Last time it turned out super.

Also, going to run a test on the "box" temp control sensor.  I'm thinking it's pretty far off since my cooking takes so much longer than recipes call for.  I've got a mercury thermometer graduated in 1 degree increments and goes from 30 to 300 degrees. So I'm going to place the mercury thermometer, the MES meat probe and one probe from the MAV within about an inch of the box temp sensor and record the temps every 30 minutes - while I can.  Unfortunately, I've got some other things I have to do today so it won't be a as good a test as I would like.  But the readings I do get should tell me something.

Again, Bear, thanks for all you do for the community.

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> Going to give this recipe another try today.  Last time it turned out super.
> 
> Also, going to run a test on the "box" temp control sensor.  I'm thinking it's pretty far off since my cooking takes so much longer than recipes call for.  I've got a mercury thermometer graduated in 1 degree increments and goes from 30 to 300 degrees. So I'm going to place the mercury thermometer, the MES meat probe and one probe from the MAV within about an inch of the box temp sensor and record the temps every 30 minutes - while I can.  Unfortunately, I've got some other things I have to do today so it won't be a as good a test as I would like.  But the readings I do get should tell me something.
> 
> Again, Bear, thanks for all you do for the community.
> 
> Backpacker


Hi BP,
Glad you enjoyed that first one---The second one could even be better!!!

That's a good test on your Therms to see approximately how accurate they are.

However I like to put my Maverick smoker sensor about 3" from the Meat, and Adjust my MES setting to get the Maverick to read the Temp I want the Meat to be in.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

That's what I have been doing, but I got the feeling that I was getting some pretty wide swings on the temp of the MAV probe  - like +or - 15 degrees or so.  I thought that i would try to run one good accurate test to see how things agree.  What kind of temp swing do you get on your MAV box temp probe from the set point on the box?

BP


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> That's what I have been doing, but I got the feeling that I was getting some pretty wide swings on the temp of the MAV probe  - like +or - 15 degrees or so.  I thought that i would try to run one good accurate test to see how things agree.  What kind of temp swing do you get on your MAV box temp probe from the set point on the box?
> 
> BP


All of my MES Units have been different. They usually settle down later in the Smoke.

This Generation #2.5 is the best yet.

This Link might help you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/208552/avoid-temp-swings-in-mes-by-bear

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Mine started off pretty normal with the swings you talk about.  But then the wide swings from 250 to 316 and back.  Did that for the last 6 hours or so of the smoke.  Hopefully, that was just a one time thing, and it'll get back to normal on my next smoke!!!!

BP


----------



## wireless

Restaurant Depot (RD) has Pork Butts on sale at the Buffalo outlet for 89 cents per pound until 12/8/16 (tomorrow).

I just picked up a 20 lb package & gonna get one more smoke in before the lake effect snow hits here in the next few days!


----------



## john1944

I have two butts in the fridge and plan to duplicate this tomorrow.  I can smell the smoke and taste the flavor already.  YEAH MEAT.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wireless said:


> Restaurant Depot (RD) has Pork Butts on sale at the Buffalo outlet for 89 cents per pound until 12/8/16 (tomorrow).
> 
> I just picked up a 20 lb package & gonna get one more smoke in before the lake effect snow hits here in the next few days!


Sorry I missed this comment.

Sounds like a 2-Pack of Butts. Did you Smoke one?

How did you make out?

Bear


John1944 said:


> I have two butts in the fridge and plan to duplicate this tomorrow.  I can smell the smoke and taste the flavor already.  YEAH MEAT.


Sounds like You're ready to go!!

Let me know how it goes!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> Mine started off pretty normal with the swings you talk about.  But then the wide swings from 250 to 316 and back.  Did that for the last 6 hours or so of the smoke.  Hopefully, that was just a one time thing, and it'll get back to normal on my next smoke!!!!
> 
> BP


Was it back to normal??

Bear


----------



## wireless

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I missed this comment.
> 
> Sounds like a 2-Pack of Butts. Did you Smoke one?
> 
> How did you make out?
> 
> Bear
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> I smoked both 10 lb butts according to your directions again & they turned out perfect- the best yet!
> 
> The only problem was that I fell asleep and when I woke up the butts were at 212 and 215 respectively- I took them out of the smoker and wrapped them towels and placed in the cooler for 2 hours-- When I took them out of the aluminum foil, they were falling apart and there was so much aus jus... and the bones just fell out.
> 
> It was a real delight to pick out the tubes & set them aside for personal sammies later!
> 
> We have heavy snow & lots of wind right now, looks to be a great time for another plate of pulled pork!
> 
> Thanks again Bear !!


----------



## jetsknicks1

I have what's probably a silly question. I have a 7# butt for dinner on Sunday but I need to smoke it on Saturday. Is it insane to get it past the 140 in 4 hours, put it in the fridge and finish on Sunday? If it is insane and I have to cook it all the way on Saturday, should I leave it unpulled in the fridge and then warm it up on Sunday? If so, what's the best way to reheat it? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wireless said:


> I smoked both 10 lb butts according to your directions again & they turned out perfect- the best yet!
> 
> The only problem was that I fell asleep and when I woke up the butts were at 212 and 215 respectively- I took them out of the smoker and wrapped them towels and placed in the cooler for 2 hours-- When I took them out of the aluminum foil, they were falling apart and there was so much aus jus... and the bones just fell out.
> 
> It was a real delight to pick out the tubes & set them aside for personal sammies later!
> 
> We have heavy snow & lots of wind right now, looks to be a great time for another plate of pulled pork!
> 
> Thanks again Bear !!


That's Great !!

I love Success Stories!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep it up!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Jetsknicks1 said:


> I have what's probably a silly question. I have a 7# butt for dinner on Sunday but I need to smoke it on Saturday. Is it insane to get it past the 140 in 4 hours, put it in the fridge and finish on Sunday? If it is insane and I have to cook it all the way on Saturday, should I leave it unpulled in the fridge and then warm it up on Sunday? If so, what's the best way to reheat it? Thanks in advance for the advice.


I would finish it on Saturday, and definitely pull it while it's still warm-hot.

Then just warm it up on Sunday.

A simple quick way is to spread it out on a tray & heat it in the oven. Add some AuJus if you saved it.

Then transfer it to the Crock Pot, to hold it hot & for serving.

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1

Thanks Bear, I appreciate it.


----------



## jetsknicks1

image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Dec 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Dec 17, 2016





Pork for tomorrow is done :-). Covers it in foil and back in the fridge. Tomorrow I'll heat back up and make some of JJ's finishing sauce. 
Pulled pork sammies for football.


----------



## jetsknicks1

image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Dec 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Dec 17, 2016





Pork for tomorrow is done :-). Covered it in foil and back in the fridge. Tomorrow I'll heat it back up and make some of JJ's finishing sauce. 
Pulled pork sammies for football.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Pork for tomorrow is done :-). Covered it in foil and back in the fridge. Tomorrow I'll heat it back up and make some of JJ's finishing sauce.
> Pulled pork sammies for football.


Nice Job---Looks like you're in business!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kyle273

Smoking my first pork shoulder using this guide and using the Chris Lilly rub. 
Started at 6am so let's see how it goes. 












IMG_2279.JPG



__ kyle273
__ Dec 28, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

kyle273 said:


> Smoking my first pork shoulder using this guide and using the Chris Lilly rub.
> Started at 6am so let's see how it goes.


Great Start Kyle!

Is it Done Yet?

Bear


----------



## kyle273

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start Kyle!
> Is it Done Yet?
> 
> 
> Bear


Took exactly 11 hours to reach 200* internal temp. I forgot to take a picture of the final product, but it tasted great! As soon as I picked it up to move it off the tray, the entire shoulder just fell apart, in a good way :)

This pic was as I was about to foil wrap it. 












IMG_2280.JPG



__ kyle273
__ Dec 29, 2016





U
I finished it off with jj' finishing sauce. Was a big hit.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds Great, Kyle!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love it when a Plan comes together!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## papadon45

Thanks Bear, great info for a newbie. I did a pork butt when I first got my Traeger and it turned out very good, but learned some things from you that I will try next time. I have another butt in the freezer so maybe next week if it stops snowing. I guess I'm not the purest that you are, the Traeger is so easy basically just set and forget it and everything turns out great. I've had an offset smoker and did a wedding rehearsal party for 60+ people (brisket) with it but it was a lot of work, smoked for 2 days straight.for that meal. Now I can fire it up, put on the meat and shovel snow, watch football, go into town, actually I can do anything I want to for the next 6-8 hours. Love this smoker/grill.


----------



## Bearcarver

papadon45 said:


> Thanks Bear, great info for a newbie. I did a pork butt when I first got my Traeger and it turned out very good, but learned some things from you that I will try next time. I have another butt in the freezer so maybe next week if it stops snowing. I guess I'm not the purest that you are, the Traeger is so easy basically just set and forget it and everything turns out great. I've had an offset smoker and did a wedding rehearsal party for 60+ people (brisket) with it but it was a lot of work, smoked for 2 days straight.for that meal. Now I can fire it up, put on the meat and shovel snow, watch football, go into town, actually I can do anything I want to for the next 6-8 hours. Love this smoker/grill.


Thanks Papadon!!

Keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## smooch

Whats the wire mesh you have the pork on? Do I need that or can I just put it right on the rack? I have the same smoker as you.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smooch said:


> Whats the wire mesh you have the pork on? Do I need that or can I just put it right on the rack? I have the same smoker as you.


Sure you can put it right on the rack, like I used to do my Prime Ribs (See Link Below):

I changed to the Pan method to make clean-up 10 times easier, and the wire rack in the bottom of the Pan is to allow Smoke to get under the Roast.

No Pan Method:


> *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *
Click to expand...

Bear


----------



## emsemt

Posts like this is why I love this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

EMSEMT said:


> Posts like this is why I love this forum.


Thank You Jose!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps!

Bear


----------



## cardsfan

Hey Bear, I notice similarities in your step by step for Pork Butt, and Brisket. I'm doing a Brisket tomorrow, and am thinking of maybe throwing a Pork Butt in the smoker as well. Any tips?


----------



## ab canuck

Glad the post was revived, Good step by step. Thx.


----------



## tjdcorona

Thanks Bear - The cooking times is what Im going to use to target getting the meat to 203 IT. This ones 8#, so I want to start this 11 hr cook to finish up at 3 PM for Sundays Superbowl......so, doing the math now.......oh oh.....


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> Hey Bear, I notice similarities in your step by step for Pork Butt, and Brisket. I'm doing a Brisket tomorrow, and am thinking of maybe throwing a Pork Butt in the smoker as well. Any tips?


Sure---You could do that if you get your timing plan right.

If one has to be above the other I'd put the Beef above the Pork.

Bear


----------



## cardsfan

Seems like the timing will be very similar. Sounds like both need to be wrapped at 165, and then taken up to around 200 internal, then towel up and rest. Hopefully they get there around the same time.


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> Seems like the timing will be very similar. Sounds like both need to be wrapped at 165, and then taken up to around 200 internal, then towel up and rest. Hopefully they get there around the same time.


Take Notes on Start Time of each, Temp, and sizes of each.

Then next time you might want to start one sooner than the other to get them to finish  near the same time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Glad the post was revived, Good step by step. Thx.


Thank You AB !!

Bear


tjdcorona said:


> Thanks Bear - The cooking times is what Im going to use to target getting the meat to 203 IT. This ones 8#, so I want to start this 11 hr cook to finish up at 3 PM for Sundays Superbowl......so, doing the math now.......oh oh.....


Thank You TJ !!

Hope it comes close for you.

Bear


----------



## schrakat

I posted a few days ago.... But, either it wasn't approved or... It just didn't save properly...   So, sorry in advance if I end up double posting.

Five days ago, I attempted my second smoke on my new smoker, 30" Masterbuilt Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker.  I followed as closely as I could....but, I couldn't get any smoke under 245 degrees.... I had an 8.4 lb Boston Butt and I did play around with the temps to keep some smoke on it.  But, I followed as closely to your temperature landmarks, and about 13 hours later I had a fairly nice pan of pulled pork.  I am very much a rookie, and need some practice, but was very content with my end results.  The only thing I really was missing was a little more smoke flavor.

Here are a few photos...  Obviously, I need to learn how to make them viewable...:biggrin:

[ATTACHMENT=3374]image.jpeg (1,903k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=3375][ATTACHMENT=3376]image.jpeg (1,220k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=3377]image.jpeg (1,275k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=3378]image.jpeg (1,343k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Bearcarver

Schrakat said:


> I posted a few days ago.... But, either it wasn't approved or... It just didn't save properly... So, sorry in advance if I end up double posting.
> 
> Five days ago, I attempted my second smoke on my new smoker, 30" Masterbuilt Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker. I followed as closely as I could....but, I couldn't get any smoke under 245 degrees.... I had an 8.4 lb Boston Butt and I did play around with the temps to keep some smoke on it. But, I followed as closely to your temperature landmarks, and about 13 hours later I had a fairly nice pan of pulled pork. I am very much a rookie, and need some practice, but was very content with my end results. The only thing I really was missing was a little more smoke flavor.


Butt looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All you need is an AMNPS Pellet Smoker.

Click on the business card at the bottom of most of the pages---The one that says "A-Maze-N-Smoker".

Bear


----------



## schrakat

Bearcarver said:


> Butt looks Great !!:drool
> All you need is an AMNPS Pellet Smoker.
> Click on the business card at the bottom of most of the pages---The one that says "A-Maze-N-Smoker".
> 
> 
> Bear




Thank you very much.... I was thinking I was gonna wait to buy the AMNPS....but, really no reason to wait. And thank you soooo much for your step by steps. It really is a great resource for people like me!


----------



## verdade

Hi everyone, long time listener, first time caller. [emoji]128512[/emoji]

I've had my MES30 for the better part of a year now.  Reading this forum has helped me learn so much and allowed us to have some great smokes (many thanks)

So far I've done ribs, wings and Boston butt.  This weekend will be my first time smoking (2) butts at the same time (9lb and 8.5lb) and I have a few questions:

1). Does it matter if the top butt drips onto the lower one? Should I try to offset them left-right?

2). Should I swap spots at any point during the cooking?

3). I'm using an aluminum BBQ pan on the bottom rack to catch the drippings. Do I still need the water pan in there?

4). I'm thinking of starting at 8pm Friday night and smoking until midnight (4 hours) then going to sleep and letting it cook. I seem to average around 2 hours per lb at 225*-230*. This hopefully gets me done around 2pm Sat, party is around 4-5pm.  I will put it in a cooler and shred when I get there. Question is, if for some reason I'm not done by 2, is It cool to crank up the heat to push them along and what temp would you go to?

My apologies for so many questions, I'm just hoping to do my best for the party.

Thanks and take care!

-


----------



## Bearcarver

Verdade said:


> Hi everyone, long time listener, first time caller. [emoji]128512[/emoji]  *Welcome!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my MES30 for the better part of a year now. Reading this forum has helped me learn so much and allowed us to have some great smokes (many thanks)
> 
> So far I've done ribs, wings and Boston butt. This weekend will be my first time smoking (2) butts at the same time (9lb and 8.5lb) and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1). Does it matter if the top butt drips onto the lower one? Should I try to offset them left-right? *  That's fine---You could let the top one drip on the 2nd one, and then catch the drips in a pan below or under the second one.*
> 
> 2). Should I swap spots at any point during the cooking? *You could if the one is way ahead of the other in Internal Temp, but you don't have to. You could also remove the one before the other, if it's done sooner.*
> 
> 3). I'm using an aluminum BBQ pan on the bottom rack to catch the drippings. Do I still need the water pan in there?  *The water pan should always be in place, but don't put water in it.*
> 
> 4). I'm thinking of starting at 8pm Friday night and smoking until midnight (4 hours) then going to sleep and letting it cook. I seem to average around 2 hours per lb at 225*-230*. This hopefully gets me done around 2pm Sat, party is around 4-5pm. I will put it in a cooler and shred when I get there. Question is, if for some reason I'm not done by 2, is It cool to crank up the heat to push them along and what temp would you go to? *Personally, I never smoke when I'm away or sleeping, but you can go to 275° to finish it quicker, once you have enough smoke on it.*
> 
> My apologies for so many questions, I'm just hoping to do my best for the party.
> 
> Thanks and take care!


----------



## verdade

Thanks Bear!

I'm going to sleep and trust in my new Thermoworks Smoke thermometer. The remote will be sitting on the nightstand just in case it reaches temp before I wake.

I tried telling my friend who is hosting that I'm not worried at all about the flavor just my timing. I'm scientific in my approach and want everything to drop at the right time. (Although with these butts anything goes)

I don't plan on using foil - going for a bit more bark. What's the longest I could keep them wrapped up in a cooler just in case they finish early? I've read 3-4 is about max. I'll shred when I get there and use SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce.

A thousand thanks my good man!

-


----------



## pilch

Stop showing off Bear. l.o.l.

As per usual it was a pleasure reading this S x S and collecting more info on the game of smoking.

Will have to put this one to the test while the wife's sailing the high seas.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver

Verdade said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> I'm going to sleep and trust in my new Thermoworks Smoke thermometer. The remote will be sitting on the nightstand just in case it reaches temp before I wake.
> 
> I tried telling my friend who is hosting that I'm not worried at all about the flavor just my timing. I'm scientific in my approach and want everything to drop at the right time. (Although with these butts anything goes)
> 
> I don't plan on using foil - going for a bit more bark. What's the longest I could keep them wrapped up in a cooler just in case they finish early? I've read 3-4 is about max. I'll shred when I get there and use SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce.
> 
> A thousand thanks my good man!
> 
> -


Sounds Great !!

I've heard of longer times staying plenty hot, but wrapped good should hold at least 3 to 4 hours without a problem.

I only mentioned the overnight thing, because I know of a few MES that went up in flames, so I'm not sure the "Smoke" would save my house.

If it was out in the yard or driveway, maybe, but my MES sits on a wood front porch, under a wood roof, attached to a 100% wood house.

Bear


Pilch said:


> Stop showing off Bear. l.o.l.
> 
> As per usual it was a pleasure reading this S x S and collecting more info on the game of smoking.
> 
> Will have to put this one to the test while the wife's sailing the high seas.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Thank You Ian!!

Bear


----------



## chef k-dude

Schrakat said:


> I couldn't get any smoke under 245 degrees


Something isn't right if you cant get smoke under 245. If that's the box temp, not the setting temp. I have the MES 30 and have discovered that if the outside air temp is hot, the box is so efficient it will hold 225 for a long time (or any temp really) which causes the element to not turn on as much.

I've had to turn my temp setting up to get smoke, but it wasn't the element or anything, its the fact that the box gets hot and stays hot from its good seal and insulation.

Try shading the box from the sun if its hot outside (I avoid smoking when outside temps are above 90 deg.) and opening the vent more or all the way. Masterbuilt tells you to keep the vent closer to closed...that's great for a cold day, but on a hot day it will not circulate enough air. You need to exchange more air on a hot day so lower temp air enters more freely. It uses more chips but allows the element to turn on more frequently.

Find a thermometer with a remote probe and feed it in to the box through the door gasket, don't trust the built-in one that came with the box, although mine is fairly accurate. See if you can verify that your read-out on the box jives with a second trusted thermometer. If your box is getting to 245, the element is clearly clicking on, but good to check to make sure the temps you think you are getting are correct.

Spending 13 hours to barely get smoke sucks. I just cooked a 9 lb butt in my pressure cooker yesterday in two hours and the meat was literally so tender it could be almost gummed rather than chewed. Sure, it doesn't have that bark I love so much...but 2 hours...ya know...I do cut it in to chunks, season them and brown them pretty hard to get that mailliard reaction before putting in the cooker, which kicks the flavor up to close to 10. Plus I use that meat for carnitas/pork tacos and slam it on the cast iron flat griddle after pressure cooking with some extra pork fat or lard and sear a nice crust, basically a Mexican double cook!. Next time I'll use alderwoood smoked salt instead of regular salt in the seasoning. Its not a total substitute for smoked...but damn...I didn't have to start at 6 am to eat by 7 or 8 and it was smack yo mamma good. I like Butt smoked, pressure cooked, slow cooker cooked, cut in to country ribs and smoked and grilled...ground...OK...I just like Butts...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking pull there too. Way to handle it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef K-Dude said:


> Something isn't right if you cant get smoke under 245. If that's the box temp, not the setting temp. I have the MES 30 and have discovered that if the outside air temp is hot, the box is so efficient it will hold 225 for a long time (or any temp really) which causes the element to not turn on as much.
> 
> I've had to turn my temp setting up to get smoke, but it wasn't the element or anything, its the fact that the box gets hot and stays hot from its good seal and insulation.
> 
> Try shading the box from the sun if its hot outside (I avoid smoking when outside temps are above 90 deg.) and opening the vent more or all the way. Masterbuilt tells you to keep the vent closer to closed...that's great for a cold day, but on a hot day it will not circulate enough air. You need to exchange more air on a hot day so lower temp air enters more freely. It uses more chips but allows the element to turn on more frequently.
> 
> Find a thermometer with a remote probe and feed it in to the box through the door gasket, don't trust the built-in one that came with the box, although mine is fairly accurate. See if you can verify that your read-out on the box jives with a second trusted thermometer. If your box is getting to 245, the element is clearly clicking on, but good to check to make sure the temps you think you are getting are correct.
> 
> Spending 13 hours to barely get smoke sucks. I just cooked a 9 lb butt in my pressure cooker yesterday in two hours and the meat was literally so tender it could be almost gummed rather than chewed. Sure, it doesn't have that bark I love so much...but 2 hours...ya know. Plus I use that meat for carnitas/pork tacos and slam it on the cast iron flat griddle with some extra pork fat or lard and sear a nice crust. Next time I'll use alderwoood smoked salt instead of regular salt in the seasoning. Its not a total substitute for smoked...but damn...I didn't have to start at 6 am to eat by 7 or 8 and it was smack yo mamma good. I like Butt smoked, pressure cooked, slow cooker cooked, cut in to country ribs and smoked and grilled...ground...OK...I just like Butts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking pull there too. Way to handle it.


There are a few other things that could cause that to be worse than normal:

#1   The chip drawer could be slid in wrong with the bottom plate above the element instead of below the element.

#2   An extra piece of metal between the element & the chip drawer (Some were built like this a long time ago).

#3   The bottom of the chip drawer isn't close enough to the heating element.

But there really isn't much reason to play around when we can just get an AMNPS & smoke happily ever after.

Bear


----------



## schrakat

Chef K-Dude said:


> Something isn't right if you cant get smoke under 245. If that's the box temp, not the setting temp. I have the MES 30 and have discovered that if the outside air temp is hot, the box is so efficient it will hold 225 for a long time (or any temp really) which causes the element to not turn on as much.
> 
> I've had to turn my temp setting up to get smoke, but it wasn't the element or anything, its the fact that the box gets hot and stays hot from its good seal and insulation.
> 
> Try shading the box from the sun if its hot outside (I avoid smoking when outside temps are above 90 deg.) and opening the vent more or all the way. Masterbuilt tells you to keep the vent closer to closed...that's great for a cold day, but on a hot day it will not circulate enough air. You need to exchange more air on a hot day so lower temp air enters more freely. It uses more chips but allows the element to turn on more frequently.
> 
> Find a thermometer with a remote probe and feed it in to the box through the door gasket, don't trust the built-in one that came with the box, although mine is fairly accurate. See if you can verify that your read-out on the box jives with a second trusted thermometer. If your box is getting to 245, the element is clearly clicking on, but good to check to make sure the temps you think you are getting are correct.
> 
> Spending 13 hours to barely get smoke sucks. I just cooked a 9 lb butt in my pressure cooker yesterday in two hours and the meat was literally so tender it could be almost gummed rather than chewed. Sure, it doesn't have that bark I love so much...but 2 hours...ya know...I do cut it in to chunks, season them and brown them pretty hard to get that mailliard reaction before putting in the cooker, which kicks the flavor up to close to 10. Plus I use that meat for carnitas/pork tacos and slam it on the cast iron flat griddle after pressure cooking with some extra pork fat or lard and sear a nice crust, basically a Mexican double cook!. Next time I'll use alderwoood smoked salt instead of regular salt in the seasoning. Its not a total substitute for smoked...but damn...I didn't have to start at 6 am to eat by 7 or 8 and it was smack yo mamma good. I like Butt smoked, pressure cooked, slow cooker cooked, cut in to country ribs and smoked and grilled...ground...OK...I just like Butts...:icon_lol:
> 
> Great looking pull there too. Way to handle it.






Bearcarver said:


> There are a few other things that could cause that to be worse than normal:
> #1   The chip drawer could be slid in wrong with the bottom plate above the element instead of below the element.
> #2   An extra piece of metal between the element & the chip drawer (Some were built like this a long time ago).
> #3   The bottom of the chip drawer isn't close enough to the heating element.
> 
> But there really isn't much reason to play around when we can just get an AMNPS & smoke happily ever after.
> 
> 
> Bear



Thank you both for the assistance.  I do need to get a thermometer like I have seen mentioned on the site many times that has a dual read, or just a second one.  I do have a decent remote style one with a meat probe.  I did not use the built in probe in the meat, but I did keep checking what it said the temp of that probe  was in the smoker, and it was Farley consistent with what the readout said that the box was at.  But, I hear what you are saying.... They could possibly both be way off.   And.. It definitely was hot out that day, and I did not have it in the shade.  Also, I had the vent nearly wide open most of the time, and the chip loader pulled out a ways too.

To Bear's points....  I will have to look closer at the chip drawer.  I didn't think it was possible for me to have it in wrong.... But.... Maybe!   I have every intention to buy the AMNPS, so I agree that will be my answer.

Today, I bought 10 lbs of chicken hindquarters to try within the next couple of days.  I will play around with the temps with another thermometer, and check the chip drawer just for shiggles.  I figure I am only out my time and about $5 for chicken to practice. 

Thanks again!  I really appreciate you both taking the time to help me.


----------



## downeast smoker

Why use the water pan at all for the pulled pork?   Is it OK to not put the water pan in the smoker unless you intend to add liquid to it?


----------



## Bearcarver

Downeast Smoker said:


> Why use the water pan at all for the pulled pork?   Is it OK to not put the water pan in the smoker unless you intend to add liquid to it?


The book says to put it in place all the time, and I agree, because it breaks up the Direct heat from the heating element going to your food.

I just cover mine with foil & keep it in there all the time. Foil makes it easier to keep clean.

I still never use the bottom rack, because it's too close to the Heating element.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Schrakat said:


> Thank you both for the assistance. I do need to get a thermometer like I have seen mentioned on the site many times that has a dual read, or just a second one. I do have a decent remote style one with a meat probe. I did not use the built in probe in the meat, but I did keep checking what it said the temp of that probe was in the smoker, and it was Farley consistent with what the readout said that the box was at. But, I hear what you are saying.... They could possibly both be way off. And.. It definitely was hot out that day, and I did not have it in the shade. Also, I had the vent nearly wide open most of the time, and the chip loader pulled out a ways too.
> 
> *To Bear's points.... I will have to look closer at the chip drawer. I didn't think it was possible for me to have it in wrong.... But.... Maybe! I* have every intention to buy the AMNPS, so I agree that will be my answer.
> 
> Today, I bought 10 lbs of chicken hindquarters to try within the next couple of days. I will play around with the temps with another thermometer, and check the chip drawer just for shiggles. I figure I am only out my time and about $5 for chicken to practice.
> 
> Thanks again! I really appreciate you both taking the time to help me.


Just so you know that wasn't an insult about the chip drawer being in wrong.

I Was helping a guy one time, along with a couple others.

I asked him to show a Pic of his Chip Drawer.

When he did, I noticed burn marks on it at an unusual place, and asked him if he had that bottom flap above or below the heating element. He said he didn't know, but he'll check, because it did go in a little tightly. He checked and said he had it above. He put it in with that flap below & the chips started burning much earlier.

Bear


----------



## schrakat

Bearcarver said:


> Just so you know that wasn't an insult about the chip drawer being in wrong.
> I Was helping a guy one time, along with a couple others.
> I asked him to show a Pic of his Chip Drawer.
> When he did, I noticed burn marks on it at an unusual place, and asked him if he had that bottom flap above or below the heating element. He said he didn't know, but he'll check, because it did go in a little tightly. He checked and said he had it above. He put it in with that flap below & the chips started burning much earlier.
> 
> 
> Bear



Oh.. I absolutely didn't take it as an insult...  I seriously thought maybe I did insert it wrong.  But.... I checked and I have it in the only way it can go in.

As for the temp in my smoker... I definitely need to buy a decent thermometer.  My cooking probe thermometer was always 30-60 degrees hotter than the readout.   Not sure dangling that inside is an accurate read as well.  Can you suggest a decent thermometer to monitor the inside of the box?

Btw... I did find it kinda odd today, when I called Masterbuilt just to see if they could tell me the factory setting pin code to hook up the blue tooth.  I was fairly certain I would never use it, but figured I would at least see if it works.  The reply I got actually made me chuckle.  The gal said..."oh, that doesn't work, so I can't help you with it.  The company is trying to get a fix for it, but don't bother using it, cuz it doesn't work..and I don't know what pin it is asking for.  Maybe it's written in the manual........ ".  Which, it is not.   Again... I wasn't too concerned but found it funny.


----------



## Bearcarver

Schrakat said:


> Oh.. I absolutely didn't take it as an insult... I seriously thought maybe I did insert it wrong. But.... I checked and I have it in the only way it can go in.
> 
> *As for the temp in my smoker... I definitely need to buy a decent thermometer. My cooking probe thermometer was always 30-60 degrees hotter than the readout. Not sure dangling that inside is an accurate read as well. Can you suggest a decent thermometer to monitor the inside of the box?*
> 
> Btw... I did find it kinda odd today, when I called Masterbuilt just to see if they could tell me the factory setting pin code to hook up the blue tooth. I was fairly certain I would never use it, but figured I would at least see if it works. The reply I got actually made me chuckle. The gal said..."oh, that doesn't work, so I can't help you with it. The company is trying to get a fix for it, but don't bother using it, cuz it doesn't work..and I don't know what pin it is asking for. Maybe it's written in the manual........ ". Which, it is not. Again... I wasn't too concerned but found it funny.


For the money, I love my Maverick ET-732. It's also easy to check in Boiling water to make sure it's accurate.

It's easy to use, Accurate, and can see through most things, except my Steel Front door.

Some guys like the ET-733, but I find it a PITA for an old guy to set up.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer

Bearcarver said:


> I Was helping a guy one time, along with a couple others.
> 
> I asked him to show a Pic of his Chip Drawer.
> 
> When he did, I noticed burn marks on it at an unusual place, and asked him if he had that bottom flap above or below the heating element. He said he didn't know, but he'll check, because it did go in a little tightly. He checked and said he had it above. He put it in with that flap below & the chips started burning much earlier.
> 
> Bear


It goes below? I don't think mine will do that. Also, if the chips contacted the heating element directly, I would think they'd burst into flames. That sucker is intensely hot.

However, you are the ultimate authority on this, so I'm in no position to argue. I did just look very closely at the instructions and diagrams in the MES instruction book, and they don't make it clear at all where the flap should go.


----------



## Bearcarver

Schrakat said:


> Oh.. I absolutely didn't take it as an insult... I seriously thought maybe I did insert it wrong. But.... I checked and I have it in the only way it can go in.
> 
> As for the temp in my smoker... I definitely need to buy a decent thermometer. My cooking probe thermometer was always 30-60 degrees hotter than the readout. Not sure dangling that inside is an accurate read as well. Can you suggest a decent thermometer to monitor the inside of the box?
> 
> Btw... I did find it kinda odd today, when I called Masterbuilt just to see if they could tell me the factory setting pin code to hook up the blue tooth. I was fairly certain I would never use it, but figured I would at least see if it works. The reply I got actually made me chuckle. The gal said..."oh, that doesn't work, so I can't help you with it. The company is trying to get a fix for it, but don't bother using it, cuz it doesn't work..and I don't know what pin it is asking for. Maybe it's written in the manual........ ". Which, it is not. Again... I wasn't too concerned but found it funny.





johnmeyer said:


> It goes below? I don't think mine will do that. Also, if the chips contacted the heating element directly, I would think they'd burst into flames. That sucker is intensely hot.
> 
> However, you are the ultimate authority on this, so I'm in no position to argue. I did just look very closely at the instructions and diagrams in the MES instruction book, and they don't make it clear at all where the flap should go.


OK Guys, This is the Chip drawer I was talking about, where the owner had it in wrong, and a couple comments from back then:

It is possible that you don't have your chip drawer in properly.

If it looks like the one below, make sure the large part of the drawer slides under the Heating element, and the drawer goes above it, with the heating element sandwiched in between:













image.jpg



__ galpd320
__ Nov 8, 2014






So.. The piece with the black scorch mark in the picture above goes under the heating element, and the drawer goes above the element. 

Bear


----------



## verdade

Well, I started my smoke last Friday night at 9. Stayed up until 2, went to bed with the remote thermometer on the nightstand. I figured that if my MES had a problem (fire? Thanks Bear - haha) the alarm would go off.

I ran at 225 until it seemed like they were in a stall at 176 and 190,about 1:30 Saturday afternoon I kicked up the temp to 235. I had two butts, a 9lb and 8.5lb. My plan was about 2 hours per lb based on last couple of smokes. They started to climb and one finished at 2:30 the other at 3:30. All in all it turned out great and with near perfect timing. Thanks again everyone!













IMG_3631.JPG



__ verdade
__ Jun 13, 2017



















IMG_3633.JPG



__ verdade
__ Jun 13, 2017



















IMG_3639.JPG



__ verdade
__ Jun 13, 2017




















IMG_3641.JPG



__ verdade
__ Jun 13, 2017







-


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Verdade!!

Nice Bark!!

And Cookies too!! MMMmmm......

Bear


----------



## chef k-dude

Bearcarver said:


> But there really isn't much reason to play around when we can just get an AMNPS & smoke happily ever after.
> 
> Bear


I love the idea of the tray and tube style dust and pellet smoking implements, but buying a smoker that ain't smoking is the first issue in my humble opinion. The product should work, albeit with a learning curve. Otherwise an MES is a glorified insulated box with racks and an element. I would insist they make it work or insist they take it back or start spreading some bad mojo to warn others about the product. Masterbuilt has gone big time on advertising these days and selling a lot. I cant imagine everyone is having these problems, and I have learned some limitations to these boxes but there IS a learning curve that Masterbuilt is too stupid to help you with (foreign made products and no solid field testing). Buying a smoker, and then having to go out and buy a whole separate product with completely different fuel required to make the smoke the product should be making on its own, is a big fail for the MES. A person should only have to buy the smoker and a bag of chips and get on with it, but certainly never expect pro-results the first several times using it. I smoke like someone that knows what they are doing with my MES now usually. I'm a 35 year career welder and multi-metal fabricator by trade, I would have made my own smoker by now otherwise and not put up with the MES not working. I wanted the "easy button", not a new project.

Many moons ago I saw the first commercial version of what is now the MES and similar boxes. The metal shop I worked for built a prototype vertical box electric smoker for Wilbur Hardee, the founder of Hardee's. It was about 6 feet tall and we built it with stainless inner and outer liners, stainless racks and a good element and tray at the bottom. An associate of mine still today, helped design it; he and his did built smokers, grilles and fryers even more "moons ago" down in Louisiana...and then had their designs ripped off by manufacturers. That box worked the very first run but Wilbur did have to add some tweaks. That first test run smoke of a box full of chickens on the loading dock of our shop is when I learned you don't have to have an exotic BBQ sauce recipe to impress people...Wilbur went to the nearest grocery store, bought bottles of store brand BBQ basic sauce, store brand cider vinegar, and store brand hot sauce (much like Crystal, Louisiana or Texas Pete), mixed the three together to taste and it was better than anything most people were used to 25 years ago. Still today I do the same thing but using Sweet Baby Rays as my base for a basic standard BBQ sauce...easy as it gets. I'll never forget Wilbur Hardee, or his box that worked then. MES is doing the same thing, they just need to back the product better with lab/field tested customer service...probably wishful thinking since they seem to sell tons of these despite some problems some folks have with them. Its the price point that does it. You cant make the things for what they sell them for.


----------



## jetsknicks1

Verdade said:


> Well, I started my smoke last Friday night at 9. Stayed up until 2, went to bed with the remote thermometer on the nightstand. I figured that if my MES had a problem (fire? Thanks Bear - haha) the alarm would go off.
> 
> I ran at 225 until it seemed like they were in a stall at 176 and 190,about 1:30 Saturday afternoon I kicked up the temp to 235. I had two butts, a 9lb and 8.5lb. My plan was about 2 hours per lb based on last couple of smokes. They started to climb and one finished at 2:30 the other at 3:30. All in all it turned out great and with near perfect timing. Thanks again everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3631.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ verdade
> __ Jun 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3633.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ verdade
> __ Jun 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3639.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ verdade
> __ Jun 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3641.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ verdade
> __ Jun 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Awesome looking bark! Am I correct in assuming you just let them run and did not cover at all?


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef K-Dude said:


> I love the idea of the tray and tube style dust and pellet smoking implements, but buying a smoker that ain't smoking is the first issue in my humble opinion. The product should work, albeit with a learning curve. Otherwise an MES is a glorified insulated box with racks and an element. I would insist they make it work or insist they take it back or start spreading some bad mojo to warn others about the product. Masterbuilt has gone big time on advertising these days and selling a lot. I cant imagine everyone is having these problems, and I have learned some limitations to these boxes but there IS a learning curve that Masterbuilt is too stupid to help you with (foreign made products and no solid field testing). Buying a smoker, and then having to go out and buy a whole separate product with completely different fuel required to make the smoke the product should be making on its own, is a big fail for the MES. A person should only have to buy the smoker and a bag of chips and get on with it, but certainly never expect pro-results the first several times using it. I smoke like someone that knows what they are doing with my MES now usually. I'm a 35 year career welder and multi-metal fabricator by trade, I would have made my own smoker by now otherwise and not put up with the MES not working. I wanted the "easy button", not a new project.
> 
> Many moons ago I saw the first commercial version of what is now the MES and similar boxes. The metal shop I worked for built a prototype vertical box electric smoker for Wilbur Hardee, the founder of Hardee's. It was about 6 feet tall and we built it with stainless inner and outer liners, stainless racks and a good element and tray at the bottom. An associate of mine still today, helped design it; he and his did built smokers, grilles and fryers even more "moons ago" down in Louisiana...and then had their designs ripped off by manufacturers. That box worked the very first run but Wilbur did have to add some tweaks. That first test run smoke of a box full of chickens on the loading dock of our shop is when I learned you don't have to have an exotic BBQ sauce recipe to impress people...Wilbur went to the nearest grocery store, bought bottles of store brand BBQ basic sauce, store brand cider vinegar, and store brand hot sauce (much like Crystal, Louisiana or Texas Pete), mixed the three together to taste and it was better than anything most people were used to 25 years ago. Still today I do the same thing but using Sweet Baby Rays as my base for a basic standard BBQ sauce...easy as it gets. I'll never forget Wilbur Hardee, or his box that worked then. MES is doing the same thing, they just need to back the product better with lab/field tested customer service...probably wishful thinking since they seem to sell tons of these despite some problems some folks have with them. Its the price point that does it. You cant make the things for what they sell them for.


Exactly---It's the cost for what you get that keeps them going.

And I'd be happy if they would stop putting the Chip burner assembly in at all. I don't think any Electric Smoker has a built in Smoke system that works as good as an Amazing Smoker added to an MES.

Since it's conception, I believe they screwed up when they didn't make a deal with Todd, and just make a place in the bottom of their MES for the AMNPS to sit, with a good air intake right nearby.

I do the same thing with Rubs & Sauces.

Bear


----------



## chef k-dude

Hey Bear, are there any pics or video for specifically using the AMNPS with the MES boxes?


----------



## johnmeyer

Chef K-Dude said:


> Hey Bear, are there any pics or video for specifically using the AMNPS with the MES boxes?


Golly, there must be a hundred different posts. Here are just a few:

AMNPS and MES 30
A-Maze-N-Smoker and a MES 30" electric use
AMNPS in MES 2.5 30"
AMNPS Problem in MES 30
AMNPS placement in an MES 40
AMNS or AMNPS for the MES 30?
AMNPS in MES 30 (20077815)
There are dozens and dozens more, but I got tired of cutting a pasting.

If you can't find what you want using this forum's search facility (which is not very good), you can instead use Google by restricting Google to search just this site, for instance:

"amnps mes site:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com"

That is what I used to find those links (don't include the quote marks).


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef K-Dude said:


> Hey Bear, are there any pics or video for specifically using the AMNPS with the MES boxes?


This is my favorite one for lighting the AMNPS.

A great way with the help of a Heat Gun, and Post #2 is my method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

JohnMeyer posted a bunch of good links too. (Above)

Bear


----------



## verdade

Hey Jetsknicks1 -

Yeah I have found the bark to be better without any foil.  And I planned out my timing based on the previous smokes - this allowed me not to rush at all.

Thanks again!

-


----------



## ab canuck

Just watched the link for those methods, Great link, Thx for posting that, will work way better than the struggle I had to keep it going the first time.


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Just watched the link for those methods, Great link, Thx for posting that, will work way better than the struggle I had to keep it going the first time.


I used to take 5 or 10 minutes to explain, every time somebody asked how to light the AMNPS. PITA

Now I just give that Link---Everybody likes it.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Bearcarver said:


> The book says to put it in place all the time, and I agree, because it breaks up the Direct heat from the heating element going to your food.
> 
> I just cover mine with foil & keep it in there all the time. Foil makes it easier to keep clean.
> 
> I still never use the bottom rack, because it's too close to the Heating element.
> 
> Bear


I follow Bear's advice on this, and it works great.  I started smoking almost two years ago, and thankfully, this site was one of the first I found.  The advice from Bear and others has been priceless!

A few months ago, I did add sand to my water pan as some recommended, and I cover it with heavy aluminum foil.  I can't really say whether it's great or not, but I *think* my temperatures recover much better now after I open the door to do anything.

And I don't use the bottom rack either.  In fact, early on, I asked Bear for his preferred order of racks, and I believe it's 2, 3, 1 (or 2, 1, 3, I need to find my notes on that, but they're at home, near my smoker), where "1" is the top rack.

I have let my smoker go while I slept, but now I'm a little more nervous, after reading some catch on fire!  I don't use the AMPNS, for what it's worth.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> I follow Bear's advice on this, and it works great.  I started smoking almost two years ago, and thankfully, this site was one of the first I found.  The advice from Bear and others has been priceless!
> 
> A few months ago, I did add sand to my water pan as some recommended, and I cover it with heavy aluminum foil.  I can't really say whether it's great or not, but I *think* my temperatures recover much better now after I open the door to do anything.
> 
> And I don't use the bottom rack either.  In fact, early on, I asked Bear for his preferred order of racks, and I believe it's 2, 3, 1 (or 2, 1, 3, I need to find my notes on that, but they're at home, near my smoker), where "1" is the top rack.
> 
> I have let my smoker go while I slept, but now I'm a little more nervous, after reading some catch on fire!  I don't use the AMPNS, for what it's worth.


Hey Buddy---How you doing???

I thought about adding sand or Bricks to my water pan, but I figured it gets so cold up here in the Winter, my MES would have to work extra hard the first hour or more to heat the Sand or Bricks up, so I just leave it empty.

And for a 4 rack MES my preferences in order are #2, #1, #3.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

Well, I'm in Texas, so ... :-)

Seriously, though, I can't tell whether the sand is helping.  It would be an interesting test to see if it affects the initial ramp up time on temperature and then whether it really helps with stabilizing temperatures.

In my case, temperatures often varied a lot between my Thermoworks probes and the MES readings, and I found that if I wrap the water pan in foil and extend the foil out near the walls (especially right below the MES probe), then I get almost perfect matching.  I leave the corners mostly up and open, though.

Yeah, life has kept me away from my smoker too much, but I'm finally getting to use it more now!  I also have a Weber 22" with a Slow and Sear, which I could use for smoking, but I use that more for wings and steaks.

Always good to hear from you, Bear!  Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> Well, I'm in Texas, so ... :-)
> 
> Seriously, though, I can't tell whether the sand is helping.  It would be an interesting test to see if it affects the initial ramp up time on temperature and then whether it really helps with stabilizing temperatures.
> 
> In my case, temperatures often varied a lot between my Thermoworks probes and the MES readings, and I found that if I wrap the water pan in foil and extend the foil out near the walls (especially right below the MES probe), then I get almost perfect matching.  I leave the corners mostly up and open, though.
> 
> Yeah, life has kept me away from my smoker too much, but I'm finally getting to use it more now!  I also have a Weber 22" with a Slow and Sear, which I could use for smoking, but I use that more for wings and steaks.
> 
> Always good to hear from you, Bear!  Have a great day and weekend!


Yeah---I ignore the MES reading, except to adjust the heat to get my Maverick to read what I want the Meat to sit in.

I think it depends mostly on where the meat & Maverick probe is to how different it is from the MES, and we can't move the MES sensor anyway.

Take Care now!!

Bear


----------



## gdadsmoke

A question for the group.....I put an aluminum pan under my Boston Butt (one try down) to catch the drippings, but when I did, there was no smoke generated from the wood. Once I removed the pan, the smoke started up (electric Masterbuilt). Does it have something to do with ventilation?


----------



## downeast smoker

I don't think the pan has anything to do with lack of smoke.  I have used a pan for Boston Butt and beef brisket, both with good results.  Using my ThermoPro thermometer I have found my MES30 actual temperature to be 20 to 25 degrees cooler than what is indicated on the control.  By cranking the control up until it hits the desired temp shown on my TheroPro, I find that I generate a lot more smoke.  Have you calibrated your MES in this manner?  If not you may not have the heating element burning hot enough.


----------



## Bearcarver

GDadSmoke said:


> A question for the group.....I put an aluminum pan under my Boston Butt (one try down) to catch the drippings, but when I did, there was no smoke generated from the wood. Once I removed the pan, the smoke started up (electric Masterbuilt). Does it have something to do with ventilation?


The pan wouldn't effect the amount of smoke you get from your MES. When you opened the door to remove the pan, you caused the smoker to cool down. Then the Heat came on again & started the chips smoking again.

The thing that effects the smoke is the fact that the heating element is for both the heat & the smoke, so when your smoker reaches the set temp, the heat goes off, which eventually makes the chips stop smoking. What you should look into is the "AMNPS" (Smoke Generator). That's what most MES owners use to make perfect smoke in their MES units.

Bear


----------



## gdadsmoke

Bearcarver said:


> The pan wouldn't effect the amount of smoke you get from your MES. When you opened the door to remove the pan, you caused the smoker to cool down. Then the Heat came on again & started the chips smoking again.
> 
> The thing that effects the smoke is the fact that the heating element is for both the heat & the smoke, so when your smoker reaches the set temp, the heat goes off, which eventually makes the chips stop smoking. What you should look into is the "AMNPS" (Smoke Generator). That's what most MES owners use to make perfect smoke in their MES units.
> 
> 
> Bear



Thank you!


----------



## uncle eddie

What do you do when it is snowing, then sleeting, then icing, then raining...you find Bearcarver's step-by-step tutorial and make your second Boston Butt.

It came out awesome.  Crazy long smoke times though...8.3 hours for a 3.8 pound Boston Butt (half of a big one).

Here are the pic's with Kudo's to Bearcarver






Fresh out of the smoker






60 seconds after done resting






saving the juices for the next batch.  It is in the fridge to make the grease hard and saving the juices.


----------



## desertsubi

uncle eddie said:


> What do you do when it is snowing, then sleeting, then icing, then raining...you find Bearcarver's step-by-step tutorial and make your second Boston Butt.
> 
> It came out awesome.  Crazy long smoke times though...8.3 hours for a 3.8 pound Boston Butt (half of a big one).
> 
> Here are the pic's with Kudo's to Bearcarver
> View attachment 349811
> 
> Fresh out of the smoker
> 
> View attachment 349813
> 
> 60 seconds after done resting
> 
> View attachment 349814
> 
> saving the juices for the next batch.  It is in the fridge to make the grease hard and saving the juices.




Now thats one sexy butt!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Eddie!!! :)

Very Nice Job! Like.

Bear


----------



## Smoketastic RN

Just completed my first pork butt using Bear’s step by step, it turned out awesome. Thank you for taking the time to educate those of us new to this way of cooking. Special thanks to chef jimmyj for that finishing sauce, really put it over the top. Can’t wait for round two of me versus ribs coming this Saturday.
View media item 553623View media item 553624View media item 553625


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great RN !!!
Nice Job!
I'm glad it worked good for you!

Bear


----------



## the1pearson

Nice recipe...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver

the1pearson said:


> Nice recipe...Thanks for sharing




Thank You!!
Real Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

the1pearson said:


> Nice recipe...Thanks for sharing




And Thank You Too!!

Bear


----------



## psycaz

Smoking two butts today using this method. Wanna try the Jack Daniels pellets as I have a bag. 

Anyone try these for pulled pork? I’m second guessing myself that it might not turn out right.


----------



## Bearcarver

psycaz said:


> Smoking two butts today using this method. Wanna try the Jack Daniels pellets as I have a bag.
> 
> Anyone try these for pulled pork? I’m second guessing myself that it might not turn out right.




Never tried that flavor Pellets, but I'm sure it will be Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## psycaz

Thanks Bear. We loved you’re recipe as it is. That’s what makes trying something slightly different hard. I know what will turn out great.


----------



## psycaz

Well, one thing about the Jack pellets, they burn very quickly. Only got 8 hrs of smoke from a full tray AMNPS.  They did burn completely. Had to reload.


----------



## Bearcarver

psycaz said:


> Well, one thing about the Jack pellets, they burn very quickly. Only got 8 hrs of smoke from a full tray AMNPS.  They did burn completely. Had to reload.




Well---Better to burn too fast than to keep going out, as long as you're not getting too heavy a smoke while it's burning fast.

Bear


----------



## jimp75

I notice not much mention of "finishing sauce" for PP. What are your thoughts?  Also if I plan to use finishing sauce and smoke two days before serving, when is it best to apply sauce?


----------



## Bearcarver

jimp75 said:


> I notice not much mention of "finishing sauce" for PP. What are your thoughts?  Also if I plan to use finishing sauce and smoke two days before serving, when is it best to apply sauce?




I don't call what I do "Finishing Sauce", but I believe I do the same thing with it.
I put my Rub on the Butt before I start, then at 165° I add the Apple Juice to my Pan, and when it's done I put it in a container in the Fridge, to separate the Fat from it. The remnants of the Rub, Meat Juices, and Apple Juice are all mixed in.
Then the next day & I remove the hard fat from the top, and save the Gelled substance. If there are a lot of people to eat it, I'll add it to the meat & stir it in, but usually it's just Mrs Bear & Me, so I add a little bit with each small bowl I heat up for a couple Sammies at a time. That's what I would do if I was using what they call "Finishing Sauce, Too.

Bear


----------



## verdade

jimp75 said:


> I notice not much mention of "finishing sauce" for PP. What are your thoughts?  Also if I plan to use finishing sauce and smoke two days before serving, when is it best to apply sauce?




I’ve been using SoFlaQuer’s finishing sauce for the last couple of years. It is fantastic.

I’ve never been a vinegar fan, but I’m telling ya you’ll never even notice it with this finishing sauce.  After I let the pork rest for 1.5-2 hours I’ll mix this in while I’m shredding. I pretty much add to taste.

I’ve also noticed the pp tastes even better the next day too.

Give it a try.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/


----------



## jimp75

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Rahl

Thanks for another awesome Recipe Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rahl said:


> Thanks for another awesome Recipe Bear!



You're very Welcome!
Glad you like it!
Looks Perfect!

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

I need clarification. Set temp and preheated to 230*, pulled the 10lb butt out of the fridge (let it attempt to come up to room temp by sitting on the counter for an hour), put the cool butt on the smoker and the temp dropped to about 170*. 2 hours later the smoker temp has only managed to get to 205*. The directions call for 230 for a set time.... is that 230* BEFORE or AFTER the meat is put on to cook?


----------



## Bearcarver

krzdimond said:


> I need clarification. Set temp and preheated to 230*, pulled the 10lb butt out of the fridge (let it attempt to come up to room temp by sitting on the counter for an hour), put the cool butt on the smoker and the temp dropped to about 170*. 2 hours later the smoker temp has only managed to get to 205*. The directions call for 230 for a set time.... is that 230* BEFORE or AFTER the meat is put on to cook?




Seems you're having a problem with your smoker:
That 230° is supposed to be before, during, and after you put the meat in.
I never bring mine up to room temp either. I put it right from the Fridge to the Smoker.
What Smoker do you have?

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

Mes30. Both the onboard temp and the mav227 were 230*, put the meat in and onboard is 225* and the mav227 is 205.

I am ASSuming that the important number is the internal meat?


----------



## chopsaw

krzdimond said:


> put the meat in and onboard is 225* and the mav227 is 205.


At the risk of butting in , I would increase the smoker temp to make up the difference between the mav and the on board .


----------



## krzdimond

I think I figured it out..    

I have a MES30 with interior dimensions of 12x15 and a drip pan of 10x12. The temp above the pan is 205 and 240 below.
Not sure where the thermostat is for the smoker, but if it is below the pan, that would explain everything.


----------



## Bearcarver

krzdimond said:


> I think I figured it out..
> 
> I have a MES30 with interior dimensions of 12x15 and a drip pan of 10x12. The temp above the pan is 205 and 240 below.
> Not sure where the thermostat is for the smoker, but if it is below the pan, that would explain everything.




Yup, I had that one time. I had too much in pans, above the temp probe, and it was real hot below the pans & cooling above the pans. You have to have space around the pans & in between if more than 1 on a shelf.

And never go by what the MES says---Go by what your Maverick says. You can always check your Maverick for accuracy with a boiling test.

Bear


----------



## tink3872

just got a 9.5 pound but for pulled pork myself. Yours look really good. Made mine using Bears pork rub and pork butt injection. Recipes are as follows. For the rub use 1 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup paprika, 2 Tbs. black pepper, 2Tbs each of onion and garlic powder, 2 Tbs chili powder,1teaspoon  cayenne pepper. store what you don't use put in airtight container. I also use a pork butt Injection using this recipe. 3/4cup apple juice,1/2 cup water, 1/2cup white sugar, 1/4 cuptable sat,2 Tbs.worcestershre


----------



## tink3872

Just purchased a butt myself. getting it ready for my MES 40 inch smoker. I use Griz's pork rub on mine. Recipe as follows if you don't have it. 1 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup paprika, 2Tbs.back pepper, 2 Tbs each of onion and garlic powder, 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper, 2 Tbs chili powder put in airtight container shake well, and store the rest. I also use a pork butt injection , recipe as follows. 3/4 cup apple juice, 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup white sugar, 2 Tbs worcestershire sauce, 1/4 cup dark brown sugar, 1/2 cup paprika,1/3 cup garlic salt, 1/3 cup kosher or sea salt, 1 Tbs chili powder,1 teaspoon oregano. put all in saucepan and heat till all is dissolved. What you don't use store in jar in refrigerator.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Already for the smoker. Set my MES at 225 degrees, used combination of apple and hickory wood chips for 6 plus hours. cooked for approximately for 13 hours.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Already to eat except for a good finishing sauce. recipe as follows. 1 cup of apple cider vinegar, 2 Tbs. of brown sugar, 1 teaspoon Tony Cacheres Cajun seasoning, 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes, heat all in saucepan until sugar is dissolved. Makes about 1 cup pour on pork and enjoy. You might want to make double batch and reserve a little more to put on your own sandwich.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Real Good, Tink!!
You should have started your own Thread with this post.
Then more people could see your success, and they could make comments on it.

Bear


----------



## pops6927

Please see 'new nomenclature" om Pork Sticky.


----------



## tink3872

Thank Bear.I will try to do that next time as you can still see that i am still a rookie at posting some of my work in the forums. Still trying to learn on how to post things. Hope i am getting somewhat better. Always room to learn more.


----------



## Bearcarver

tink3872 said:


> Thank Bear.I will try to do that next time as you can still see that i am still a rookie at posting some of my work in the forums. Still trying to learn on how to post things. Hope i am getting somewhat better. Always room to learn more.




You're doing Great !!
Keep up the good work!

Bear


----------



## McGumbo

Hello everyone!
I'm attempting my first pork butt this weekend and I have a fair amount of knowledge in regards to smoking meat in general, with that said I still have some questions. I have two 6lb pork butts!
I plan on dry brining with salt for about 18 hours. Seasoning and injecting beef broth/apple juice about 2 hours before I put it on the smoker. Im smoking them at 250°F and I plan on a 10ish hour cook. I also plan on powering through the stall to get a nice bark, but I do have pink butcher paper just in case. With that said I have a couple questions!
Question #1 Should I spritz the meat at all since I'm injecting? Of so at what hour and how often?
Question #2 At what hour should I check internal temp?

Best and thank you very much!
-McGumbo


----------



## Bearcarver

McGumbo said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm attempting my first pork butt this weekend and I have a fair amount of knowledge in regards to smoking meat in general, with that said I still have some questions. I have two 6lb pork butts!
> I plan on dry brining with salt for about 18 hours. Seasoning and injecting beef broth/apple juice about 2 hours before I put it on the smoker. Im smoking them at 250°F and I plan on a 10ish hour cook. I also plan on powering through the stall to get a nice bark, but I do have pink butcher paper just in case. With that said I have a couple questions!
> Question #1 Should I spritz the meat at all since I'm injecting? Of so at what hour and how often?
> Question #2 At what hour should I check internal temp?
> 
> Best and thank you very much!
> -McGumbo





I can only give you answers to what I do:
I never Spritz or Inject My Butts. I do exactly what is shown on page #1 of this Step by Step, which is;
*"Put Butt in foil pan at about 165° IT, add 6 ounces of Apple Juice, and cover & seal with Double Foil."*

As for checking Internal Temps, I use a Maverick ET-732 digital set of Therms, and I insert the Probe into the center of the meat at about 2 or 3 hours in, so I can keep an eye on the Internal Temp now & then, until it reaches my target.

If you need answers to anything that is not covered in this "Step by Step" (on page #1) or is done differently than I do, such as Injecting or Wrapping in Pink Butcher Paper, I would suggest you put the question before the whole Forum with a "New Post".

Bear


----------



## verdade

Hi and welcome!  You’ve come to he right place, plenty of helpful and knowledgeable members here.

I generally do not spritz mine, or use a water pan.  They have always turned out very juicy never dry.  I am also in the group that does not foil the butt.   Seems to get a better bark for our tastes.

Your timing seems about right - 1.5hr/lb.  Sometimes they do have a mind of their own and take less time and others take forever.

I apply smoke for the first 6 hours then insert the remote probe.  I stop cooking when it reaches 205, then wrap in foil and towels and into a cooler.  It will sit in there for 1.5-2hrs.

When we are shredding we also apply SoFlaQuer’s  finishing sauce.  If you’ve never tried this I highly recommend it!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/

Good luck, have fun and enjoy the rewards!

-


----------



## wd1157

Thank you for such clear instructions.  I followed this recipe for my "first-ever" smoke, and the results immediately got me hooked! I did two pork butts this way and both were incredibly tender and juicy.  I appreciated having specific directions to follow as a newbie!


----------



## Bearcarver

wd1157 said:


> Thank you for such clear instructions.  I followed this recipe for my "first-ever" smoke, and the results immediately got me hooked! I did two pork butts this way and both were incredibly tender and juicy.  I appreciated having specific directions to follow as a newbie!




Thank You WD !!
That's what they're here for & I'm real glad you're finding them helpful.
Did you try any of my other "Step by Steps"??

Bear


----------



## wd1157

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You WD !!
> That's what they're here for & I'm real glad you're finding them helpful.
> Did you try any of my other "Step by Steps"??
> 
> Bear


Chuckies are in the smoker right now!


----------



## gwest77

Bear,
 Smoking one today. I've never gone wrong following your directions. Thanks for everything you do here at SMF  :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

gwest77 said:


> Bear,
> Smoking one today. I've never gone wrong following your directions. Thanks for everything you do here at SMF  :-)




Thank You Greg!!
And Thanks for the Compliment.

Bear


----------



## gwest77

Bear,
  You're most welcome my brother.

Ya like my new profile pic  :-)


----------



## cardsfan

Looks awesome! Can't hardly beat pulled pork! NICE!!!


----------



## gwest77

That's a Pug after munching on some pulled pork  :-)


----------



## Bearcarver

cardsfan said:


> Looks awesome! Can't hardly beat pulled pork! NICE!!!




Thank You Cardsfan!!

Bear


----------

